# NHL, anyone?



## Stanley

The season is about to start. Any thoughts, opinions, or expectations?


----------



## joe81

Nope


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

NHL is by far my favorite sports leauge, so i'm pretty excited for the season to start. I'm a Pittsburgh Penguins fan so I have plenty of reason to be optimistic, I except Crosby to challenge for 150 points this year.


----------



## davemason2k

Well, I'm a Blackhawks fan, so I haven't been excited since the mid 90's to be honest. The NHL depresses me though. They used to be on ESPN and Fox and now they are stuck with Versus and NBC for 10 games or some crap. They need to fire Gary Bettman before this league completely falls apart.


----------



## Stanley

davemason2k said:


> They used to be on ESPN and Fox and now they are stuck with Versus and NBC for 10 games or some crap.


Rumor has it that ESPN may be covering the 2008-09 season, along with Versus though.


----------



## Stanley

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I except Crosby to challenge for 150 points this year.


I still insist that the best case scenario Crosby will turn out to be the next Jagr, worst - Lindros :lol


----------



## PGVan

davemason2k said:


> They need to fire Gary Bettman before this league completely falls apart.


Without Gary Bettman, the NHL would already be dead. Locking the players out for that full season to get the CBA the owners needed was the best thing that ever happened to the league.


----------



## odun

Stanley said:


> davemason2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used to be on ESPN and Fox and now they are stuck with Versus and NBC for 10 games or some crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that ESPN may be covering the 2008-09 season, along with Versus though.
Click to expand...

i wouldnt bet on that.

the nhl isnt a big money maker. just look at the ratings of last year's stanley cup finals.


----------



## batman can

Go Leafs Go


----------



## Sir Percival

I'll say Go Canucks, even though I know they'll fail to deliver and get clobbered, like they always do when I cheer for them.


----------



## odun

well the bruins open up against the panthers.

the season isnt looking too promising for them.


----------



## User57854

Hopefully the Leafs don't find a way to sneak into the playoffs this season. But without a no.1 goaltender, I doubt they'd go very far anyway. The only redeeming qualtiy about this team right now is its captain. You gotta admire Sundin for his loyalty to this city. 

Let's Go Buffalo/Oilers!
Go Flames/Habs Go!


----------



## nwave

416girl said:


> Hopefully the Leafs don't find a way to sneak into the playoffs this season. But without a no.1 goaltender, I doubt they'd go very far anyway. The only redeeming qualtiy about this team right now is its captain. You gotta admire Sundin for his loyalty to this city.
> 
> Let's Go Buffalo/Oilers!
> Go Flames/Habs Go!


No doubt, Go Toronto Go :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Maslow

Nothing like a sport where the most exciting part of the game is the fist fights! :lol What? Damn, I blinked and missed the only goal of the game.


----------



## nwave

Maslow said:


> Nothing like a sport where the most exciting part of the game is the fist fights! :lol What? Damn, I blinked and missed the only goal of the game.


The most exciting part are the awesome plays. And they have replay nowdays, so unless you keep having prolonged blinking competitions with the TV, you can't miss it :spank


----------



## PGVan

Wow did the Leafs get cornholed tonight! :banana


----------



## Maslow

nwave said:


> Maslow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a sport where the most exciting part of the game is the fist fights! :lol What? Damn, I blinked and missed the only goal of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> The most exciting part are the awesome plays. And they have replay nowdays, so unless you keep having prolonged blinking competitions with the TV, you can't miss it :spank
Click to expand...

I've been to quite a few of the Avs games. Usually all you can see was a crowd of players fighting for the puck near the goal and then the puck bouncing off the net when someone scores. I've been to a few college games and they're actually more fun -- probably because you're up closer to the action.


----------



## User57854

Argh!
Trying to get the hang of quoting two people...


----------



## User57854

nwave said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Leafs *don't *find a way to sneak into the playoffs this season. But without a no.1 goaltender, I doubt they'd go very far anyway. The only redeeming qualtiy about this team right now is its captain. You gotta admire Sundin for his loyalty to this city.
> 
> Let's Go Buffalo/Oilers!
> Go Flames/Habs Go!
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, Go Toronto Go :banana :banana :banana
Click to expand...

 :con 
I'm not a fan of the Maple Laughs. You realize that, right?



PGVan said:


> Wow did the Leafs get cornholed tonight! :banana


That was nice. I do feel bad for Sundin though.


----------



## nwave

416girl said:


> I'm not a fan of the Maple Laughs. You realize that, right?


Yeah, I got it from you dissing them in your post. I am. GO LEAFS GO!!!!


----------



## User57854

nwave said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Maple Laughs. You realize that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got it from you dissing them in your post. I am. GO LEAFS GO!!!!
Click to expand...

My condolences.


----------



## embraer

Go Sens Go!! I hate the leafs, I wish cbc would put a decent team on tv. How do leaf fans stay so loyal, when game after game, year after year of failures. Just a thought.


----------



## odun

bruins win again!

OMG BRUINS NATION!!!1

i want a pink bruins hat about right now.


----------



## Gerard

Sharks for the Cup. If they make it to the playoffs hope they improve more from last year.


----------



## seattlegrunge

I'm supporting the LA Kings. I think we can make the playoffs this year (It'll be the first time since 2002). We're in the Pacific (one of the worst divisions) and not far behind San Jose. Although, I think Detroit will definitely make the finals this year (now that Anaheim is out of the way).


----------



## PGVan

Don't anybody dare count the Ducks out. They've had a slow start, but so will any team playing its first two regular season games on the other side of the planet. Reality is that they have a great lineup and they still have Selanne and Scott Niedermayer contemplating returning. It just won't happen until Christmas at least, likely due to salary cap issues.


----------



## 2Talkative

Whats going on with our Canucks ????? I see we are down Salo and Bieksa looks like Cowan won't making a return either for a while. I can't believe the fans booing Loungo


----------



## seattlegrunge

The Canucks are 1-6 at home this season (you can't blame them for booing).


----------



## PGVan

You can't blame them for booing, but you can blame them for booing Luongo. That guy is by far the best player on the team and he is the reason the Canucks have won any games this season. That one weak goal he allowed against Nashville was the only weak goal he has allowed all season. EVERY goaltender lets those in here and there. The difference between Luongo and other top goaltenders is that they all play for teams who bail their goalie out when needed. If Hasek lets in a weak one, Detroit goes out and gets it back. When Brodeur lets in a weak one, New Jersey goes out and gets it back. When Patrick Roy let in a weak one, Colorado/Montreal went out and got it back. When Luongo lets in a weak one, Vancouver sulks and mopes around the ice, hanging Luongo out to dry and the opponents score more goals. 

What is also unforgivable is sarcastically cheering the other team. It's one thing to boo and show your displeasure with the effort and results, but it is at a whole new low level to cheer the other team, even if it is sarcastic. That is flat-out insulting your team, and good fans don't do that.

I am a Canucks fan, and it makes me sick having to associate myself with 90% of other Canucks fans. Nothing but bandwagoners and a general laughing stock among the other Canadian-based NHL clubs.


----------



## Strength

Luongo never wins whether it be in Florida or Vancouver. You're basically saying that he needs to be on a great team like Detroit or NJ in order to win. If he needs to be on such a great team to win, maybe he's not that good after all? Kiprusoff has been stuck on a pretty crappy Flames team for the last few years and he has had more success. Even Roloson has seen more success.


----------



## PGVan

No goaltender has ever won a Stanley Cup on his own. People who expect Luongo to win 40-50 games behind a bad team simply don't know the game. If Luongo is the only one on his team playing great, he is going to have a higher number in the loss column than the win column, as will any other goaltender.

While you have to have goaltending to win, you also have to have offence and defence that performs.


----------



## Buerhle

PGVan said:


> No goaltender has ever won a Stanley Cup on his own. People who expect Luongo to win 40-50 games behind a bad team simply don't know the game. If Luongo is the only one on his team playing great, he is going to have a higher number in the loss column than the win column, as will any other goaltender.
> 
> While you have to have goaltending to win, you also have to have offence and defence that performs.


 :ditto


----------



## seattlegrunge

With Scott Niedermayer's return, the Duck's are only 2pts out of first and going to make the west a little more interesting.


----------



## Gerard

Sharks are doing well.

Gerard


----------



## seattlegrunge

Did anyone catch the Caps vs Penguins game? It was awesome!! Both Ovechkin & Malkin had great a game. After that performance it's painfully obvious that both these guys are the future of hockey.


----------



## Djinn

Grr, stupid Calgary.

That is all.


----------



## neoteric

haha

Go Flames!


----------



## PGVan

seattlegrunge said:


> Did anyone catch the Caps vs Penguins game? It was awesome!! Both Ovechkin & Malkin had great a game. After that performance it's painfully obvious that both these guys are the future of hockey.


There are a load of young players who are the "future of hockey". Off the top of my head...

Crosby
Malkin
Ovechkin
Backstrom
All 4 Staal brothers (even Jared, who is still in the OHL)
Toews
Kane
Setoguchi
Gagner
Nash
Zherdev
Mueller
Kopitar
Jack Johnson
Turris (NCAA)
Stamkos (OHL)
Tavares (OHL)

There are many more now and will be many more to come. Players are being developed so much better at the minor and junior hockey levels than they used to be. Hockey has a very bright future.


----------



## seattlegrunge

The All Star weekend was great. Ovechkin vs Getzlaf in the breakaway competition was very interesting (Ovechkin had the best moves). The All Star game itself was better than it has been over the previous few years. I would've given the MVP to Rick Nash!!


----------



## batman can

Go Leafs Go!!!

lol


----------



## RubyLynn

Tough weekend for skate accidents. They're reporting Zednik is in stable condition after undergoing surgery. That is hands down the worst thing I've ever seen in hockey.


----------



## seattlegrunge

RubyLynn said:


> Tough weekend for skate accidents. They're reporting Zednik is in stable condition after undergoing surgery. That is hands down the worst thing I've ever seen in hockey.


What about the Todd Bertuzzi and Steve Moore incident?


----------



## Stanley

What the hell is happening to Stars? I was out for two weeks with no TV and last time I've seen them they were #2 in the standings, and now they're really sinking.


----------



## Polar

Penguins fan here! They're not doing too bad this year.


----------



## Polar

Devils - Penguins 1 -7  They take the divison lead and moves up to 2nd place in the conference :clap


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Polar said:


> Penguins fan here! They're not doing too bad this year.


Me Too! How about that Evgeni Malkin?


----------



## Gerard

Sharks are doing well. 

Gerard


----------



## Polar

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguins fan here! They're not doing too bad this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Me Too! How about that Evgeni Malkin?
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's amazing. Second place in the league, that says it all!

They lost to Islanders tonight, though.


----------



## Gerard

Sharks clinched the Pacific!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The future of the NHL


----------



## AdamCanada

Everyone buzzing in ottawa today, the sens may actually miss the playoffs, it comes down to Washington winning and Ottawa not winning.

Im sure they will get in though, but I can sense the fall of the Ottawa Senators comming on in the next few years. Much like my leafs have fallen.



seattlegrunge said:


> RubyLynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough weekend for skate accidents. They're reporting Zednik is in stable condition after undergoing surgery. That is hands down the worst thing I've ever seen in hockey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Todd Bertuzzi and Steve Moore incident?
Click to expand...

bah, media hype. They don't care if its an accident.

there was one involving a goalie that is just as bad to look at as Zednik's accident.


----------



## PGVan

I'm sure the Senators will get into the playoffs as well. Whether or not they get out of the first round is a different story. They just seem like a broken team, and they will not succeed in the playoffs if they can't correct that problem in the next 10 seconds. 

As a Canucks fan, I want Detroit...as strange as that sounds. The Canucks just can't beat San Jose, Minnesota or Dallas this season. They've done well against Anaheim this season, but with that said, as long as the Ducks are healthy, I don't see anybody beating them in the playoffs. I'm calling for a repeat.


----------



## Stanley

PGVan said:


> I don't see anybody beating them in the playoffs. I'm calling for a repeat.


Yup, I was hoping that Dallas will face Calgary in playoffs which would be an easy 1st round win for Stars, but it seems that we stuck with Anaheim now, and that really bothers me :um


----------



## Polar

The playoffs are underway!

Pens got an early lead


----------



## Kanashi

GO HABS GO!!!!!
any habs fanatics in here


----------



## Blitz

Been awhile since anyone posted in here.. meh.

Any predictions for next season?


----------



## shyguydan

I would love to see Matts Sudin in a Canucks uniform, but not at the ridiculous price of a 2 yr. contract worth $10 million dollars a season. But on the other hand GM Cliff Fletcher has been a close friend, and Matts allegedly won't sign because he is devoted to Toronto, and I give him kudos for that. 


On another note, the Vancouver Canucks have lost one of they most devoted player that exempted great poise on and off the ice, especially donating to local charities around the Vancouver area, we miss you Nazzy, hope you do well with the NYR


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Blitz said:


> Been awhile since anyone posted in here.. meh.
> 
> Any predictions for next season?


I predict a repeat of last year's cup final, hopefully the result will be different this time around.


----------



## PGVan

shyguydan said:


> I would love to see Matts Sudin in a Canucks uniform, but not at the ridiculous price of a 2 yr. contract worth $10 million dollars a season. But on the other hand GM Cliff Fletcher has been a close friend, and Matts allegedly won't sign because he is devoted to Toronto, and I give him kudos for that.


I can't begin to display my disgust at Mike Gillis' activity, or lack thereof, so far. At first, I hated the $10M/season deal offered to Sundin, but now that Gillis has been able to accomplish pretty much nothing since that offer, I hope Sundin takes it even though I don't think he would lead the Canucks anywhere special. There is almost nowhere else to spend the money without trading the Sedins for a higher paid player. That said, I don't think Sundin will take it, nor did Gillis ever seriously believe he would. To me, the offer was clearly made for when the Canucks end up losing more than they gain by training camp, Gillis can say to the fans, "we tried to sign a superstar". Well **** you, trying isn't enough.

The problem with the Canucks is the fact they hired Mike Gillis to begin with. He was an associate of Bob Goodenow when he was corrupting the NHLPA. He has little respect from a ton of players and he isn't getting much attention from other NHL General Managers. Making deals is going to prove very difficult for him. I was surprised when he was able to acquire Steve Bernier's rights for a couple draft picks. Now he has to sign Bernier.


----------



## shyguydan

Any predictions for the Lord Stanley at this point in the pre-season? I am still routing for the Canucks, even though I know it is not realistic they will be a contender this season...


----------



## 2Talkative

shyguydan said:


> Any predictions for the Lord Stanley at this point in the pre-season? I am still routing for the Canucks, even though I know it is not realistic they will be a contender this season...


They are having a good pre -season thats for sure.


----------



## Stanley

So, what are your thoughts so far on this season? Who will get the President's Trophy? Boston? San Jose? Detroit?


----------



## RyanAdams

I'm kind of rooting for Boston to get it


----------



## Stanley

Well, let's see what we got so far. Dallas and Ottawa are out for the first time in a long while. On the East, Buffalo lost any shot at playoffs while Florida is desperately trying to secure a spot, on the West things a bit more interesting with St. Louis, Nashville and Minnesota breathing down each other's necks. Columbus will be making their playoff debut.
San Jose is most likely gonna get the President's Trophy, the question is how long are they gonna last in playoffs?


----------



## stealyourface722

BLUE JACKETS BABY BJS BJS BJS 
LEZ GO BJS BJS lol 
HIT EM UP GET THE STANLEY


----------



## Kelly

I miss hockey. :sigh

Go Wings.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## FairleighCalm

*blue jackets !*


----------



## Stanley

Lose Anaheim!! I really would like to see Nashville in their place.


----------



## Stanley

I'd like to say "Go Stars!" but since they're out it's "Go Blackhawks!"


----------



## stealyourface722

yea that stinks ur team didnt get in the playoffs. Its the first time the bjs could pull it off. HELL YEA BABY. u already won ur stanly cup ******. im just kidding


----------



## stealyourface722

we got ur old coach that coached when dallas won the stanley cup
kent hitchCOCK.


----------



## Atticus

I am exhausted from the Blues' run to make the playoffs. that was fricking crazy. I'm pretty pleased that they got in, but I'm hoping the team doesn't think that way. Go Blues.

And Fairleighcalm, there seems to be a rivalry brewing between St. Louis and Columbus. The next couple of years could be fun.


----------



## Stanley

Atticus said:


> I am exhausted from the Blues' run to make the playoffs.


Looks like playoffs are over for them, unless they'll do something that's only been done twice before by Maple Leafs and Islanders. It has been 33 years wasn't it?


----------



## Stanley

So much for President's Trophy :lol
Sharks have some kind of mental block when it comes to playoffs. They might be looking at an even earlier exit then last year, and with Caps not doing so great either Team Russia might be looking at another gold medal in the upcoming championship.


----------



## PGVan

My Canucks are looking ****ing fabulous so far. I got the broom out for tomorrow night!:boogie

I hope Anaheim holds on against the Sharks so we can get Chicago or Calgary in Round 2.


----------



## Stanley

PGVan said:


> My Canucks are looking ****ing fabulous so far.


Yeah I was really impressed with their play especially at the end of the season.



> so we can get Chicago or Calgary in Round 2.


Chicago looks pretty tough. Are you sure you wanna face them in Round 2?


----------



## PGVan

SWEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie:clap:boogie:clap


I actually wanted Chicago in Round 1. They are a strong team, and they might take out Calgary, but the longer the playoffs go, their inexperience will show.


----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## Stanley

Well, once again Sharks have proved themselves to be the biggest chokers of the NHL. I was truly shocked by Game 6, they weren't even trying to win this one.
Last year, despite a 3-0 deficit against Stars they've delivered a much better performance but this time it seems they had given up right after falling behind 2 games.

Meanwhile Chicago is facing Vancouver (Hawks in 7) and Detroit - Anaheim (Wings in 6).


----------



## nitarose2

Sharks suck... No but seriously, I love them but they really suck. Last nights game, they came out looking good in the first period. Then when Anaheim scored back to back goals in the second period, I turned the game off because it was giving me a bad headache. I don't know what is up with the teams I root for but watching the Sharks and the A's in playoffs make me question why I keep coming back for more.


----------



## stealyourface722

YES THE CAPITALS WON!! thats my second favorite team behind the bjs. FIGHT TO THE STANLEY CUPPPP


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Predictions for the second round?

Capitals vs Penguins - Pens in 6 (should be epic)

Bruins vs Hurricanes - Bruins in 7

Red Wings vs Ducks - Wings in 6

Canucks vs Blackhawks - Hawks in 6 (the bulin wall is in cup form right now)


----------



## Stanley

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Predictions for the second round?


Caps vs Pens - Pens in 6
Bruins vs Canes - Bruins in 5 (maybe 6)
Wings vs Ducks - Wings in 6
Canucks vs Hawks - Hawks in 7


----------



## PGVan

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Canucks vs Blackhawks - Hawks in 6 (the bulin wall is in cup form right now)


And Luongo's not? Khabibulin was able to play better than the most overrated goaltender in the league (Kiprusoff), but he's going to have to pull out a miracle to outplay Luongo.

Canucks in 5, maybe 6 over Blackhawks (Better goaltender and a lot more grit on defence for Vancouver. Chicago's forwards are going to get punished.)

Ducks in 6 over Red Wings (Gotta have at least one upset pick in Rounds 1 and 2. This one is very realistic.)

Bruins in 5 over Hurricanes (Bruins are just too good.)

Penguins in 7 over Capitals (Ovechkin will outplay Crosby, but not Crosby AND Malkin)


----------



## Stanley

PGVan said:


> ...so we can get Chicago...


Be careful what you wish for :lol


----------



## Sabreth

PGVan said:


> Ducks in 6 over Red Wings (Gotta have at least one upset pick in Rounds 1 and 2. This one is very realistic.)


Nope.

Wings will win it all again! Ozzie! Ozzie!


----------



## PGVan

Stanley said:


> Be careful what you wish for :lol


It would have been fine if the Canucks didn't put the series on a platter and say, "here you go".


----------



## Stanley

PGVan said:


> It would have been fine if the Canucks didn't put the series on a platter and say, "here you go".


Is it so hard to admit that Chicago was just a better team?


----------



## PGVan

Stanley said:


> Is it so hard to admit that Chicago was just a better team?


In this case, yes it is. I'm not going to say that Chicago isn't a good team. They have amazing talent, but the Canucks gave up leads in 5 of the 6 games. Holding leads was our strength all season long, and in this series, especially in Game 6 (where the Canucks gave up 3 separate leads), the defence disappeared. If not for one mistake by Willie Mitchell in Game 4, the Canucks would have been up 3-1, and at worst, we would be talking about Game 7 tomorrow night. The Canucks were also very undisciplined and took a lot of stupid penalties.

A lot of people are blaming Luongo, and they're all stupid people who don't know the game. Having watched every second of Game 6, the Canucks matched the Blackhawks in terms of offence. The difference was poor defence for Vancouver, especially on the PK (Chicago was 3/4 on the PP and Vancouver was 1/5). The Canucks let the Blackhawks walk in and shoot instead of challenging them. Versteeg, Kane, Toews, Sharp, etc, will score on any goaltender when given those opportunities.

Good for Chicago for taking advantage of their opportunities. They won the battle on the ice, and in the end, that's what matters. That said, I cannot say that they have a better team than Vancouver.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

So Crosby has 12 goals in 13 games, the NHL record for a playoff season is 19... Can Sid get 20?


----------



## Kelly

Sabreth said:


> Nope.
> 
> Wings will win it all again! Ozzie! Ozzie!


Ugh, but tonight is game seven. I HATE game sevens. We never do well in game sevens. And the Wings have two playoff tactics: They either win it all or they choke. :afr

I'm unbelievably stressed about tonight. And I only started respecting Ozzie last year, so if we lose tonight and there's any way I can blame him, I'm probably going to. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Sabreth

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Stanley

Franzen is weird. Barely noticeable in regular season and a total badass in playoffs.
I still think Chicago is a better team and Detroit is just getting lucky.


----------



## Sabreth

The only thing Chicago has on Detroit is the fact that they're all much younger. Detroit is a better team in almost every way.


----------



## Stanley

Sabreth said:


> Detroit is a better team in almost every way.


Can you honestly say that they have dominated Chicago in the two games? Because I can't.
The main advantage that Detroit has is the playoff experience, something Chicago players lack.


----------



## PGVan

You don't have to dominate to be better. 

Detroit is better because everybody on their roster is capable of not just contributing, but taking charge on the ice. If the opponent makes a mistake, it doesn't matter what line Detroit has out there, you're likely to pay dearly. Columbus, Anaheim and Chicago have done a decent job at neutralizing Zetterberg and Datsyuk, but where neutralizing two all-stars usually has a major impact on that team, that's just not the case for Detroit. Their 4th line players would be 2nd liners if not 1st liners on a lot of other NHL clubs.

While Franzen has been awesome for Detroit, this season's unsung playoff hero for them so far has been Dan Cleary. Who would have expected that? 

This season's Stanley Cup is Detroit's to lose.


----------



## Kelly

Stanley said:


> Can you honestly say that they have dominated Chicago in the two games? Because I can't.
> The main advantage that Detroit has is the playoff experience, something Chicago players lack.


I didn't get to see game two, but I would argue that Detroit dominated large parts of game one if not all of it. The only thing the Hawks had working for them in game one was Khabibulin.

But, yes, the Stanley Cup is theirs to lose. And that's what worries me. They're really good at that.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## stealyourface722

detroit is gonna win!!!!!!!! but you never know


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

It's gonna be really funny when Hossa is on the losing side again in the cup against his old buddies.


----------



## PGVan

I wouldn't call the Penguins Hossa's "old buddies". He only played 1/3 of a season there.



Kelly said:


> But, yes, the Stanley Cup is theirs to lose. And that's what worries me. They're really good at that.


Since the 1996/97 season, Detroit (with 4) and New Jersey (with 2) are the only teams to have won more than one championship, yet Detroit is somehow good at losing?

The Red Wings are the most successful NHL team since the mid-90's.


----------



## Kelly

PGVan said:


> Since the 1996/97 season, Detroit (with 4) and New Jersey (with 2) are the only teams to have won more than one championship, yet Detroit is somehow good at losing?
> 
> The Red Wings are the most successful NHL team since the mid-90's.


Yes, Detroit wins it all or they lose in the most pathetic manner imaginable. They longer they stay in the playoffs, the more nervous I get. :afr It is only since last year that I've even begun respecting Ozzie.

Four out of the last eleven years after being in the playoffs every year and having the best record in the regular season almost every year means they have done this seven times, almost twice as often as they've won. They are *brilliant* at losing.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

PGVan said:


> I wouldn't call the Penguins Hossa's "old buddies". He only played 1/3 of a season there.


talk about arguing semantics. and besides you don't think it was kind of bull**** that he left a cup finalist team for the other because he said they had a better chance at a cup?

So when he goes down to that exact same team, that's the definition of irony.


----------



## shygirl14

rooting for Pitt to take the Stanley home.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

shygirl14 said:


> rooting for Pitt to take the Stanley home.


smart girl!


----------



## PGVan

Kelly said:


> Yes, Detroit wins it all or they lose in the most pathetic manner imaginable. They longer they stay in the playoffs, the more nervous I get. :afr It is only since last year that I've even begun respecting Ozzie.
> 
> Four out of the last eleven years after being in the playoffs every year and having the best record in the regular season almost every year means they have done this seven times, almost twice as often as they've won. They are *brilliant* at losing.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


I've heard of high expectations, but damn.

Regular season standings don't mean anything come playoff time. The way the NHL is set up now, all you have to do is finish in the top 8 in your conference and you have a chance.

To say that the most successful team over the last 12 years is "brilliant at losing" is ridiculous.



NeedleInTheHay said:


> talk about arguing semantics. and besides you don't think it was kind of bull**** that he left a cup finalist team for the other because he said they had a better chance at a cup?


How is stating the fact that Hossa only played 1/3 of a season with Pittsburgh arguing semantics. If I wanted to argue semantics, I would have stated that Hossa never technically left the Penguins because on July 1, 2008, he technically had no team. He simply joined the team of his choice.

No, I don't think it's bull**** that he left a Cup Finalist for the Cup Winner. Hossa was an unrestricted free agent. Signing with the team of his choice was his right. If anything, he should be admired for taking less money to join a proven winner. He could have signed long-term in Edmonton for $8M/season, but he said no.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I hope the Wings win the Cup, they are a great hockey town and Original Six to boot. They are also a model franchise, unlike Pittsburgh they didn't tank it to get to the top.
That said my team through thick and thin (usually only until early May...ha) is the Montreal Canadiens. GO HABS. We'll get back to the top someday and y'all can start hating us again.


----------



## Kelly

PGVan said:


> I've heard of high expectations, but damn.


 Shouldn't we all have high expectations for our favorite teams? _Especially_ when we know what they're capable of during the regular season? Don't you want yours to do well?



> To say that the most successful team over the last 12 years is "brilliant at losing" is ridiculous.


No it's not. They're brilliant at losing. They're also brilliant at winning. Both are true. My point is that the "brilliant at losing" aspect is what worries me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## PGVan

Kelly said:


> Shouldn't we all have high expectations for our favorite teams? _Especially_ when we know what they're capable of during the regular season? Don't you want yours to do well?
> 
> No it's not. They're brilliant at losing. They're also brilliant at winning. Both are true. My point is that the "brilliant at losing" aspect is what worries me.


No, the Red Wings are not "brilliant at losing". All teams get beat in the playoffs. Since the Wings won for the first time in 42 years in 1997, the only time the Red Wings can be considered to have blown it was in 2001 when the Kings beat them in Round 1. The only other time they were beaten by a team that did not reach the Finals or win the Cup was 1999 to a great Colorado team, who then lost the West Final to the eventual champion Dallas Stars.

All the other seasons in this time period where the Red Wings didn't win it all, they lost to Anaheim in 2003 when the Ducks reached Game 7 of the Final, to Calgary in 2004 when the Flames reached Game 7 of the Final, to Edmonton in 2006 when the Oilers reached Game 7 of the Final and in 2007 to Anaheim when the Ducks won the Cup.

Give other teams in the league a little credit. The teams who have beaten the Red Wings earned their victories. There is one series in which the Red Wings have not lost.... The Stanley Cup Final. That said, if they do end up losing the series this season, it won't be because the Red Wings are "brilliant at losing", it will be because the Penguins will have earned it because they are a great team themselves.

High expectations are fine, but to expect any team (even the Red Wings) to win the Stanley Cup every season is unrealistic, and to base it on what a team is capable of during the regular season is not understanding the difference between the regular season and playoffs. Again, with how competitive the NHL is now, regular season standings mean absolutely nothing when the playoffs begin. The 8th place teams have just as much of a shot as the 1st place teams do.


----------



## Kelly

Your argument is completely illogical for a number of reasons.

First, as I've already explained, being brilliant at winning and being brilliant at losing aren't mutually exclusive. You can be both. 

Second, the Wings didn't lose in 1999 because the Avalanche was the better team. They lost because they - specifically Ozzie - blew it. The Wings and the Avs weren't rivals because they were competitive and had the same level of skill. They were rivals because they had some good fights and the fans loved the fighting. And yes, 2001 was a COLOSSAL embarrassment.

Third, losing to a team that eventually moves on to the Finals means nothing. The Wings have still lost. You need to focus on their manner of play. And when they lose, they tend to lose because they haven't played well enough, not because the other team possesses superior skill. You seem to be forgetting that that the Wings ownership has paid for their talent. We have an excellent team.

Fourth, the regular season DOES matter. It's not a free for all. You make it seem like the eighth place team is on equal standing with the first place team. They are not. They are in eighth place for a reason after all. And yes, everyone loves an upset (unless it's 2001)  but you can't claim that the regular season means nothing. It's absolutely ridiculous.

We're now up 2-0 in the Finals and it looks like a statistical possibility that we're going to win again. However, my original point (which you've blown completely out of proportion) is that there is a whole lot of hockey left. It's also statistically possible to for the Penguins to win four of the next five games. And given your logic about how certain games just don't matter, then you must be able to see a reason for my lack of celebration *before the fact.*

And seriously, this conversation is getting old. :roll

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## PGVan

Kelly said:


> Your argument is completely illogical for a number of reasons.
> 
> First, as I've already explained, being brilliant at winning and being brilliant at losing aren't mutually exclusive. You can be both.


Not when you're the most successful team of the last decade. What is illogical, is to expect a team to win every season, and consider losing to never having been beaten by a better team. The Red Wings don't have the best team every season.



Kelly said:


> Second, the Wings didn't lose in 1999 because the Avalanche was the better team. They lost because they - specifically Ozzie - blew it. The Wings and the Avs weren't rivals because they were competitive and had the same level of skill. They were rivals because they had some good fights and the fans loved the fighting. And yes, 2001 was a COLOSSAL embarrassment.


The Avalanche weren't competitive, and didn't have the same level of skill? Wow. Sakic, Forsberg, Hejduk, Tanguay, Drury, Bourque, Foote, Blake, and Patrick Roy as the core of their team was every bit as good as Yzerman, Fedorov, Shanahan, Larionov, Fedorov, Lidstrom, Lapointe, Draper and Osgood. In fact, I would argue that on paper and talent-wise, Colorado had the better team in 2001. After all, they did win the Cup.

The fighting in that series didn't cause the rivalry, it was the result of the rivalry. They were the two best teams in the NHL at the time, and they had a grueling series where the emotions boiled over.



Kelly said:


> Third, losing to a team that eventually moves on to the Finals means nothing. The Wings have still lost. You need to focus on their manner of play. And when they lose, they tend to lose because they haven't played well enough, not because the other team possesses superior skill. You seem to be forgetting that that the Wings ownership has paid for their talent. We have an excellent team.


I never said Detroit didn't have an excellent team. However, that needs to be more attributed to their scouting rather than "paying for talent". Datsyuk was drafted 171st overall, Zetterberg was drafted 210th overall, Lidstrom (one of the best defencemen in NHL history) was 53rd overall, Holmstrom was 257th overall, Franzen was 97th overall, and Filppula was 95th overall. These guys are essential to the Red Wings' success, and most of them were drafted when 29 other teams had them as afterthoughts.

Younger guys who have shown their worth for the Wings in the playoffs this season... Ericsson was 291st overall, Abdelkader was 42nd overall and Helm was 132nd overall. The Red Wings scouting is why they are the envy of the league in regards to consistent high performance.



Kelly said:


> Fourth, the regular season DOES matter. It's not a free for all. You make it seem like the eighth place team is on equal standing with the first place team. They are not. They are in eighth place for a reason after all. And yes, everyone loves an upset (unless it's 2001)  but you can't claim that the regular season means nothing. It's absolutely ridiculous.


1. 2001 was not an upset. Colorado had the best team in the league that season, and that was even before they got Ray Bourque at the deadline.

2. The only reason the regular season matters is for playoff placement. Once you get to the playoffs, what took place during the regular season is thrown out the window. All 16 playoff teams can win by doing the same thing: Winning 16 playoff games.

Granted, an 8th placed team hasn't won the Cup yet, those teams have a much better chance now than they did before the lockout and resulting new CBA. The league is so much more competitive now. Edmonton was an 8th placed team who came to within a couple goals of the Stanley Cup.

Even before the new CBA came into effect, some teams made it happen in the playoffs. Calgary was a 6th placed team when they went to the final.



Kelly said:


> We're now up 2-0 in the Finals and it looks like a statistical possibility that we're going to win again. However, my original point (which you've blown completely out of proportion) is that there is a whole lot of hockey left. It's also statistically possible to for the Penguins to win four of the next five games. And given your logic about how certain games just don't matter, then you must be able to see a reason for my lack of celebration *before the fact.*


I never said any games don't matter. Regular season matters ... in order to finish in the Top 8 and make the playoffs. If the regular season told the tale, we would be watching San Jose vs. Boston right now.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah saying Detroit is spectacular at losing and choking is laughable. Almost every single powerful dynasty has been upset, except for maybe the Montreal Canadiens in the 50s and 70s. Hell, Gretzky's Oilers lost to the Flames in 86 in the worst way possible, it doesn't diminish the greatness of that team. The Wings are a great team, a modern dynasty in a world of parity. Respect.


----------



## Kelly

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah saying Detroit is spectacular at losing and choking is laughable. Almost every single powerful dynasty has been upset, except for maybe the Montreal Canadiens in the 50s and 70s. Hell, Gretzky's Oilers lost to the Flames in 86 in the worst way possible, it doesn't diminish the greatness of that team. The Wings are a great team, a modern dynasty in a world of parity. Respect.


No one's saying they're not a great team. They were a great team last night. On Thursday, however, they were great at losing. 'Nuff said. I think they did a beautiful job of explaining my point for me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so you just can't give the Penguins credit and say they played a great game? Its a seven game series for a reason.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and I think its just a case of you being hypercritical of your own team. yes it would be great to be amazing game in game out and not take a shift off but these guys are human. to say that the team with what will be 5 Cups in just over a decade are "great at losing" is just plain hilarious. If any great team on paper deserves that title its the San Jose Sharks. Its ok, according to my mother my father was hypercritical of the Canadiens during the run in the 70s.


----------



## IllusionalFate

I think Detroit will lift the cup yet again, and Malkin will win the Smythe.


----------



## Kelly

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> and I think its just a case of you being hypercritical of your own team. yes it would be great to be amazing game in game out and not take a shift off but these guys are human. to say that the team with what will be 5 Cups in just over a decade are "great at losing" is just plain hilarious. If any great team on paper deserves that title its the San Jose Sharks. Its ok, according to my mother my father was hypercritical of the Canadiens during the run in the 70s.


I think some people in this thread need to realize that just because a team wins a lot doesn't mean that they don't lose a lot as well. :roll

I'm keeping my fingers crossed right now.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

IllusionalFate said:


> I think Detroit will lift the cup yet again, and Malkin will win the Smythe.


you got one right


----------



## PGVan

Kelly said:


> I think some people in this thread need to realize that just because a team wins a lot doesn't mean that they don't lose a lot as well. :roll
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed right now.


I think you need to realize that just because a team wins a lot, it doesn't mean it's their fault when they don't win. According to you, whenever Detroit loses, it means they played like garbage, which in their case, has rarely been the case.

I'm sure you're saying the same things tonight, when reality is that Pittsburgh came through as the better team in Game 7. No individual on Detroit cost his team the Stanley Cup.


----------



## sprinter

So Pittsburgh won huh. I totally forgot about it but wow what a stretch for PA, the World Series, the Super Bowl and the Stanley cup.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

World Series?


----------



## sprinter

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> World Series?


The United States (plus Toronto) Baseball Championship?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I know what it is, but Pittsburgh hasn't won one since 1979.


----------



## sprinter

^^Oh I thought you were objecting to the "World" in World Series as a lot of people do I guess but no the Phillies won. I wrote "what a stretch for PA" PA is the official USPS abbreviation for Pennsylvania. No one expects the Pirates to win the World Series again anytime soon.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I followed MLB intensely from 1993 until they stole away my team in 2004, and I must say the Pirates were pretty much the face of mediocrity. Yes, the Expos were a joke a lot of the time but they managed to have some pretty solid teams with superstar players during those years. Its too bad, I've always kinda liked the Pirates for some reason.


----------



## sprinter

I don't really follow MLB closely. I don't think I even watched much of the last World Series even though the Phillies are the only team I really care about. I kind of care about the Yankees too since my dad used to always watch them. I got to not like watching baseball because your team could be winning for eight innings and then blow it all in the ninth and that seems to happen a lot. I just can't take the heartbreak. :lol I do care about the Pirates too but they are a dumpster fire anymore. I remember that 79 World Series those were good times. 

I follow the NFL more than anything but even that not too close. I seem to only enjoy watching a play off game or Super Bowl if I don't really care who wins. I've been a Steelers fan for a long time and this last Super Bowl almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I watch the NFL casually but I have to admit that the Super Bowl this year was one of the most riveting games I've ever watched in any sport. Not to mention the halftime show was awesome.
I pretty much just go crazy for hockey these days.


----------



## sprinter

I'm not really into hockey much, I just try to keep tabs on how the Penguins are doing. We have the top minor league affiliate of the Penguins in my area but I've never been to see a game yet. I hear watching hockey live is like a 100 times better than on TV so it's definitely something on my to do list.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I guess it depends on where you go. I'm sure going to watch a game in a quiet, empty place like Atlanta isn't very fun. It looks downright depressing.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Kelly said:


> I think some people in this thread need to realize that just because a team wins a lot doesn't mean that they don't lose a lot as well. :roll


Lol. The NHL is a league of parity, _every_ team loses a lot.



sprinter said:


> I hear watching hockey live is like a 100 times better than on TV so it's definitely something on my to do list.


It's true. I'm a huge NHL fan and watch as many games that are televised as I can, but a live game is truly something else. I've only been to two as well (one during 06-07 and the other in the 07-08 preseason) so now I would appreciate seeing a playoff game in person a ton more now.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I've been to 9 NHL games, one at the Montreal Forum and the rest at the Bell Centre and I love it. I like to switch it around though, I love the live experience, but I'd want to keep it fresh and go only 3 or 4 times a year. TV is good too, especially on those winter nights when you get home late because of the traffic and put on a frozen pizza and watch the game in your jams. I like it on the radio too, especially in french. Playoffs are spectacular in person.


----------



## senrab

IllusionalFate said:


> Lol. The NHL is a league of parity, _every_ team loses a lot.
> 
> It's true. I'm a huge NHL fan and watch as many games that are televised as I can, but a live game is truly something else. I've only been to two as well (one during 06-07 and the other in the 07-08 preseason) so now I would appreciate seeing a playoff game in person a ton more now.


I've been to 2 playoff games and the intensity is magnified 100x. I went to Sabres-Sens ECF Game 5, May 2007 (where the Sabres were eliminated) and this year Pens @ Caps Game 1.


----------



## IllusionalFate

senrab said:


> I've been to 2 playoff games and the intensity is magnified 100x. I went to Sabres-Sens ECF Game 5, May 2007 (where the Sabres were eliminated)...


Ahh don't remind me of that! The Sabres are my team, they were so close to beating Carolina in 2006 and could've won the cup that year. The following year the Sens were the better team and deserved the series. It was much closer than it appears at first though, I believe all the games were only a 1 goal differential, and two of them went to OT.


----------



## senrab

they're my team too


----------



## Stanley

Hossa signs a 12-year deal with Blackhawks. It will be funny if Red Wings win the SC in 2010 :lol


----------



## IllusionalFate

^ Good move for the Hawks. With Kane, Toews, Byfuglien, AND Bolland all continuously developing, they are going to have a DANGEROUS offense next season.

Gaborik signs with the Rags, 5 years at $7.5 per. Who wants to bet that Sather has shot himself in the foot again? :lol


----------



## JFmtl

IllusionalFate said:


> ^ Good move for the Hawks. With Kane, Toews, Byfuglien, AND Bolland all continuously developing, they are going to have a DANGEROUS offense next season.
> 
> Gaborik signs with the Rags, 5 years at $7.5 per. Who wants to bet that Sather has shot himself in the foot again? :lol


Gaborik is a very good player... when healthy. And you have to give it to Sather; he dumped Gomez salary and manage to actually get something good in return. Plus if Gaborik stays healthy, he will be more usefull than Gomez.

Gainey however took alot of huge risks. Gomez (7M+/y) Cammalari (6M/y) and Gionta (5M/y) all for 5 years... all small and overpaid:mum....plus Hal Gill :afr and Spacek instead of Komisarek and Beauchemin.... The habs better be very good next year cause if they aren't, Bob Gainey will be burnt alive by the fans and media :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

sorry, I'm a huge Habs fan but the only guy who is overpaid in that bunch is Gomez. everyone was screaming and crying for Lecavalier and he is a 8 million dollar cap hit until age 40. he is only marginally better than Gomez. Cammaleri and Gionta may be small but they aren't soft, not to mention they work, work, work. Do you remember Mats Naslund?
Komisarek didn't even call Gainey back and Beauchemin wasn't interested either. Hal Gill was good enough to be on the ice in the last ten seconds for the Stanley Cup Champions so I don't see what the problem is there. Spacek will help improve the powerplay.
Not to mention we finally have a real coach. People in Montreal are so dramatic.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> sorry, I'm a huge Habs fan but the only guy who is overpaid in that bunch is Gomez. everyone was screaming and crying for Lecavalier and he is a 8 million dollar cap hit until age 40. he is only marginally better than Gomez. Cammaleri and Gionta may be small but they aren't soft, not to mention they work, work, work. Do you remember Mats Naslund?
> Komisarek didn't even call Gainey back and Beauchemin wasn't interested either. Hal Gill was good enough to be on the ice in the last ten seconds for the Stanley Cup Champions so I don't see what the problem is there. Spacek will help improve the powerplay.
> Not to mention we finally have a real coach. People in Montreal are so dramatic.


I'm too young for Mats Naslund :b 
IMO Lecavalier is significalty better than Gomez (don't he have a maurice richard trophy?) but it wasn't meant to be, and now with his No movement clause, he is not going anywhere (finally no more stupid rumors about him :boogie). And even if our new smurfs work very hard, i still fear that it will be very difficult when they will be facing the Prongers, Charas and co. Spacek might be an younger upgrade over Schinlder, but Gill makes Latendresse look like a speedy fast skater. Aggreed that Jacques Martin is an upgrade for the coaching department.

But i guess that Gainey must have conclude during his time as head coach that the team needed a major overhaul in order to win. Hopefully, he made the right choices, otherwise the next 5 years will be very long.

Finally, it will be very weird to see a habs team without koivu and kovalev. for me, Koivu has been around the team for ever (i started following hockey in early 2000's). A new era is beginning...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm going to miss Saku.
Lecavalier is overrated in Montreal for obvious reasons. his points per game in his career isn't much higher than Gomez's, it isn't much higher than Koivu's for that matter. He is also coming off two season ending surgeries so he is damaged goods. He never wanted to play in Montreal so he will never ever waive that no movement clause. Gomez comes with a lot less baggage than Lecavalier would as well, the expectations will be lower and people won't pin their hopes and dreams on him. We also didn't have to give up Markov and Price to get him.
Its going to be a good year, I can't wait to see Martin lull the media to sleep.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah i hope you're right.

If gionta/gomez renew their 05-06 magic, if cammallari keeps up his 80 pts season, if Price, Plekanek and the Kost Bros. bounce back from last year, it could be an very interessing winter and spring for habs fans (and very long ones for leafs and bruins fans :evil )


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I think it'll be ok. Price will be happy to have some pressure off with the new signings, and Martin's boring defensive system will help him and Halak. It'll be a good year, I think.
And I just finished listening to Saku Koivu's conference call from this afternoon, I am going to miss that man so much.


----------



## Oppilolik

I follow the NHL loosely, it's not a big thing at all here in the UK. I am "loosely" a Habs fan, so you guys will be pleased! I even have Montreal jersey that I wear proudly for you guys. :b

I think the Habs really need to up their game if they want to keep hold of the reputation as a powerhouse, not winning a Stanley Cup this decade is pretty unimpressive for them from this side of the pond.

I may have to teach you guys a few things about British hockey as well, our league isn't as financially strong, exciting or well known as the NHL, but we got passion.  I follow the Basingstoke Bison, and we won 8 out of 54 games last season, 3 of which were in overtime, finished rock bottom of the table.  We've dropped down a level from the EIHL to the EPL, a 4-import league, no salary cap, and teams with an average of 400-500 attendance.

There's a British player in the Blackhawks prospect camp, David Phillips I believe his name is. Played for the Belfast Giants last season, we're all hoping he comes through so we can see the day a British player wins the SC.


----------



## Aleforge

GO BLUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Goooooooooooooo Penguins!!!! I love hockey! I also love Malkin even though he can barely speak english! lol


----------



## shygirl14

I love hockey too, can't wait to October :boogie


----------



## JFmtl

shygirl14 said:


> I love hockey too, can't wait to October :boogie


Amen to that, especially when summer is suckish :time
Can't wait to see the new habs, new players and the new coach (jacques martin alias papa smurf) !!! 8)

go habs go!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Can't wait to see the smurfs make Judas Komisarek look like a fool on October 1st.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Can't wait to see the smurfs make Judas Komisarek look like a fool on October 1st.


Indeed, and the first game of Toronto in Montréal should be interesting too.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

The Leafs will win all the fights and claim moral victory after the Habs slap them around 6-1.


----------



## Stanley

JFmtl said:


> Gomez (7M+/y) Cammalari (6M/y) and Gionta (5M/y) all for 5 years... all small and overpaid


I'd say Gomez is the only one who's overpaid. The other two are fairly decent for their salary.



> plus Hal Gill :afr and Spacek instead of Komisarek and Beauchemin....


Beauchemin??? He only played 1 game with the Habs 6 years ago. Why did you even bring him up? As for Komisarek, you gotta be the only Habs fan that I know who misses him :lol 
Can't say that Gainey did any bad choices so far, unlike the GM of my favorite team.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yep Beauchemin is way overrated in Montreal, just like every single french Canadian player is. don't get me wrong, he's good, but I prefer Spacek/Mara/Gill to him and Doucherek anyday.
Gomez is over paid but its not as bad as everyone says. had he hit the market this year he would have gotten probably 6 million so he's overpaid by about a million. Everyone wanted the overrated Lecavalier who is an 8 million dollar cap hit until he's 40 and coming off two season ending surgeries. Also, Gomez's stats are comparable to his and he has two Cups. he also thrives in a boring defensive system which is good because we have Martin coaching. Again, change Gomez's name to Guité and Quebec would have had a collective orgasm when we traded for him.
I assume by looking at your location you are a Stars fan? My sister is a big fan, she likes the Habs too but is in love with mike Modano. I thought it was cool when they won the cup ten years ago and they had old Habs in their line up and management.


----------



## pokeherpro

Only 2 and a half months til we get to see Boston walk all over Montreal again. :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Scott Walker.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Scott Walker.


...he'll get his. Maybe not the 1st game, but Chara or Lucic will make his brain rattle around inside his skull a few times eventually.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

gotta love Bruins fans and their moral victories. so special.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> gotta love Bruins fans and their moral victories. so special.


Haha. Well, I appreciate how hard it is to win the Stanley Cup these days. So beating Montreal and watching our tough guys(who can actually play the game of hockey) beat up other guys who take cheap shots...well, that's good enough for me sometimes lol.
I also want to see Lucic vs Laraque. And if Laraque wins, it should mean he has to fight Chara sometime...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Laraque has fought Chara in the past. It is nothing but a hugging match, which is a smart move by Chara. Laraque can't do anything else but he's the best fighter in the league. he would beat Lucic easily. Lucic is a good fighter but he's not a heavyweight, he'll never fight Laraque.
And anyone would have beaten Montreal at that point last year.


----------



## JFmtl

I don't expect a Laraque vs Chara/Lucic fight anytime soon, for many reasons.

Boston needs those guys on the ice, not in the penalty box, habs have no problem with Laraque out for 5 minutes but the bruins will be hurt more if they are without chara for 5 minutes
Laraque is the better fighter (when healthy) of the group, and chara and lucic wont want to get beaten or even injured just to take out a goon (compared to last year, komisarek was a more vital part of habs defence, but a lesser good fighter)
Laraque is a goon, but he is not a pest and strictly respects his "code" meaning he wont force anyone to fight

I wonder if the on-ice rivalry between habs and bruins will be the same next year. I mean, with koivu (captain), kovalev (boo target in boston), komisarek (komo vs lucic) all gone, will it be the same?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

the Bruins fan base will always find something to cry about. Remember this is a group that compares the relatively clean Komisarek to Ulf Samuelsson. I can see them crying "midgets! smurfs!" after Gomez's line scores three goals in the same period, though. How many years have we had to hear about Ribeiro faking? I find the best response to that one is to say that his coach defended him after and said he was injured.
And I am perfectly fine with Lucic and Chara declining fights against Laraque. The thing that gets me is that when Lucic was a 4th liner and Komisarek a top shutdown guy in 2008, they just couldn't accept this reasoning and it was because "Komisarek is a *****." Milan also needs to tune down the WWF showboating if he doesn't want to receive that type of flak.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> the Bruins fan base will always find something to cry about.


Haha so true :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

every Bruins penalty is the result of a Hab's dive and our 80 dominance is all a conspiracy.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> every Bruins penalty is the result of a Hab's dive and our 80 dominance is all a conspiracy.


My dad has four brothers and 3 of them are hardcore Montreal fans so I've heard it all lol.
Not every penalty, but it's infuriating to watch when Mike Riberio acts like he was just shot, and then jumps up, laughing and talking trash after the refs call a penalty. I know he's gone now, but those types of things have happened before. It's cause Montreal players are typically smaller and need powerplays to be able to move when they play Boston. 
You guys have dominated for a while, and I've respected the Habs for it. Didn't like'em, but respected them because they had great players...until recently..too many Europeans, not enough size. Maybe it's time for a Habs fan to admit that since the lockout, Boston has built a better team and that's going to continue for a while.
And wait til you see Tuukka Rask...

I miss hockey...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Any team with Aaron Ward, Marc Savard and Patrice Bergeron on their roster should not go around accusing other teams of diving. Its just plain hypocritical. And if Milan Lucic was a Hab we'd never hear the end of what a cheap shot artist, coward he is.

yeah you're right about Ribeiro though, it was disgusting. I'm glad we no longer have a coach who condones that kind of stuff.

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/story/2004/04/13/habs-bruinsxx040413.html

"Ribeiro did not skate with the club on Monday, instead receiving treatment from club doctors. He was not made available to the media, but that didn't stop Habs coach Claude Julien from launching into a passionate defence of his player.

"How can we all stand here and say he was faking when he doesn't practice today?" asked Julien of reporters after Monday's workout.

"Let's get something straight here, the guy was injured last night and people assume he was faking because he got back up, but he missed today. Not because I gave him the day off but because he's got an upper body injury."


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Any team with Aaron Ward, Marc Savard and Patrice Bergeron on their roster should not go around accusing other teams of diving. Its just plain hypocritical. And if Milan Lucic was a Hab we'd never hear the end of what a cheap shot artist, coward he is.
> 
> yeah you're right about Ribeiro though, it was disgusting. I'm glad we no longer have a coach who condones that kind of stuff.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/story/2004/04/13/habs-bruinsxx040413.html
> 
> "Ribeiro did not skate with the club on Monday, instead receiving treatment from club doctors. He was not made available to the media, but that didn't stop Habs coach Claude Julien from launching into a passionate defence of his player.
> 
> "How can we all stand here and say he was faking when he doesn't practice today?" asked Julien of reporters after Monday's workout.
> 
> "Let's get something straight here, the guy was injured last night and people assume he was faking because he got back up, but he missed today. Not because I gave him the day off but because he's got an upper body injury."


Lol. Aww. Look, I know it's hard to accept that Boston is the better team now but don't forget Montreal was really good a long time ago.:b

What Julien was doing is called protecting his players. It's what any good coach would have said following what happened. You don't hang your players out to dry to the media.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> Lol. Aww. Look, I know it's hard to accept that Boston is the better team now but don't forget Montreal was really good a long time ago.:b
> 
> What Julien was doing is called protecting his players. It's what any good coach would have said following what happened. You don't hang your players out to dry to the media.


Ok with Julien, he was taking the defence of his player (even if he probably didn't like what he saw), like most coach would do.

Boston was the better team last year, no contest there. But next year, it's not that sure, Montréal was the better team in 2008, so it can switch pretty fast, just as fast as the travel between 8th and 1st seed (and virse-versa). And anyway, Boston was the better team in 2002 and 2004 too.


----------



## Horloge

Another Habs fan here. 

Really sad to see Koivu leave Montreal - he's been my favourite Habs player for years. I also don't like losing Komisarek to Toronto, I know that many people will say that he was terrible last season but he's a young player, get him a defense coach and he would improve greatly. As for the new players, I'm glad that we got Cammalleri and Moan, one who might just be our best goal scorer since I don't know who and Moan who is a specialist on defense that won a Stanley Cup with Anaheim. The others new players are OK but overall I think they're a little overpaid most of them. Anyway I'm confident for next season, I think we'll make the playoffs maybe 5-8th spot. We're a better team on offense, equal on defense (-Komisarek +Martin as Coach) and goalies is still a big question mark with Price in nets. Let's just hope that Markov doesn't get injured next season or we'll be in big trouble. :mum


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I actually don't believe that about Julien. That same series he called Kovalev out to the media for faking injury and taking Souray out on Murray's (I think) OT winner in game 4. My point is that all teams dive, but Boston seems to have a tendency to play that card all the time. They were holding diving signs once Carolina started taking over round 2. Give me a break, like I said take a look in the mirror. All teams have divers and I can't say that one team dives more than another, so Bruins' fans are hypocrites. I could name you the divers on the Habs if you want me to, because I can see own team's flaws.
as for the Bruins having a better team than the Habs, yes last year for sure, but this year is so different that I don't know what will happen. All I know is neither team was anywhere near winning the Cup last year. I almost wish Boston had beat Carolina so we could have heard all the "waaaaaaa Crosby's a diver" crying when the Penguins destroyed them.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I actually don't believe that about Julien. That same series he called Kovalev out to the media for faking injury and taking Souray out on Murray's (I think) OT winner in game 4.


You are right, i forgot that part. Bottom line, Montréal won the 2004 series 



IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> My point is that all teams dive, but Boston seems to have a tendency to play that card all the time. They were holding diving signs once Carolina started taking over round 2. Give me a break, like I said take a look in the mirror. All teams have divers and I can't say that one team dives more than another, so Bruins' fans are hypocrites. I could name you the divers on the Habs if you want me to, because I can see own team's flaws.
> as for the Bruins having a better team than the Habs, yes last year for sure, but this year is so different that I don't know what will happen. All I know is neither team was anywhere near winning the Cup last year. I almost wish Boston had beat Carolina so we could have heard all the "waaaaaaa Crosby's a diver" crying when the Penguins destroyed them.


When X team beats your team, there will always be some fans saying it's because of cause of diving, referees, dirty play, etc. We had in Montréal for a few years i punishing power play, so i guess it's easy then of fans of other teams to cry about diving or refs.

IMO, even if i hate them, i think Boston still had a chance to the cup last year (far from the top favourites, but still, Walker relieved me lol), they finished 1st in east after all. There elimination in round 2 was an underachievement, just like ours in 2008. Healthy, they would have at least hold longer than 4 games vs the pens.


----------



## pokeherpro

Having Krecji and Kessel playing hurt didn't help matters but depth counts for something and I guess we didn't have enough to overcome having 2 of our best players needing surgery.
I think I accuse Montreal of having so many divers mainly because of Ribeiro and how much I hated him(and still hate him) when that happened. lol.
Also likely because Boston has historically had bigger players to Montreals small players.
I'm sure every team has players that go down easy(haha), but I've never been a fan of a player like that. My favourite Bruins are guys like Bourque, Neely, and now Lucic. I don't think those players have taken many dives in their lifetimes.

Btw, I didn't realize "IHeartSteveMcQueen" was a female lol. Damn..I know you like the Habs and all but any girl that is this passionate about hockey is okay by me. When it comes to girls and sports, I don't discriminate. I'm an obsessed Boston Red Sox fan and dated a Yankee fan on and off for about 4 years.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

fair enough "if the Bruins has been healthy..." what if the Habs had been healthy? you take away the top D off of any team and you are bound to screw them up. Losing Tanguay (top forward) and Schneider (pp shot) and not to mention Kovalev, Koivu, Komisarek and Hamrlik were all playing hurt in that series and they might have won a couple of games and it would have been more interesting. I don't know, when the Canadiens lose I just give credit to the other team. Carolina beat Boston because they wanted it more, just like Montreal in 2004. I'm glad the Habs got blown away like that, it showed Gainey that changes had to be made and I much prefer the team as it is now, players and also coaching, because Carbonneau was a joke.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> fair enough "if the Bruins has been healthy..." what if the Habs had been healthy? you take away the top D off of any team and you are bound to screw them up. Losing Tanguay (top forward) and Schneider (pp shot) and not to mention Kovalev, Koivu, Komisarek and Hamrlik were all playing hurt in that series and they might have won a couple of games and it would have been more interesting. I don't know, when the Canadiens lose I just give credit to the other team. Carolina beat Boston because they wanted it more, just like Montreal in 2004. I'm glad the Habs got blown away like that, it showed Gainey that changes had to be made and I much prefer the team as it is now, players and also coaching, because Carbonneau was a joke.


Well I didn't exactly say that if the Bruins had been healthy that they would have won, I just said having 2 of our top 3 scorers desperately needing surgery "didn't help". Those two guys were maybe the biggest reason Boston went from barely making the playoffs in 07/08 to 1st place in 08/09.

The Canadiens biggest loss was Markov, I'll admit that guy is really good. Losing Tanguay and Lang obviously hurt too, but when they went down, Montreal wasn't exactly lighting the league on fire so I don't think those two guys would have been enough to overcome Boston. With a healthy Montreal team against the same Boston team from the playoffs last year, it would have been closer. But if both teams were 100% healthy, I still have to believe Boston wins the series 4-0, 4-1 maybe.

Looking at just the stats, the thing that jumps out at me is the number of minus players on the Habs last year. Out of the 26 players who played 20 or more games for Montreal last year, 17 of them were minus players. Boston had 21 players play 20+ games for them and 4 of them were minus players.
Jaques Martin will definitely help with that, and the drama surrounding Kovalev and Koivu is gone now so I do expect Montreal to be a playoff team. 
If we're lucky, we'll see another Boston/Montreal series in April or May.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

The Canadiens had lost 3 of 4 or something before Lang got hurt but right before that they were lighting the league on fire, and Lang was leading the way. they also lost Price at just the wrong time, he was playing very well with a save % of .920. Its obvious he came back too early from whatever it was that was ailing him. The problem with all the minus players was Carbonneau, plain and simple. There was a point where every line change resulted in a 3 on 2 for the opposing team, the guy was a joke. Right before Markov got hurt the Canadiens were rounding back into shape and looking like they were going into the playoffs on a high note. Had Markov not gotten hurt, the whole Boston/Montreal thing becomes moot because the Habs would have been higher than 8th. I do know that if Montreal plays Boston in the playoffs this year, we will not see Julien making a fool out of our coach, like he did the last two years.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> The Canadiens had lost 3 of 4 or something before Lang got hurt but right before that they were lighting the league on fire, and Lang was leading the way. they also lost Price at just the wrong time, he was playing very well with a save % of .920. Its obvious he came back too early from whatever it was that was ailing him. The problem with all the minus players was Carbonneau, plain and simple. There was a point where every line change resulted in a 3 on 2 for the opposing team, the guy was a joke. Right before Markov got hurt the Canadiens were rounding back into shape and looking like they were going into the playoffs on a high note. Had Markov not gotten hurt, the whole Boston/Montreal thing becomes moot because the Habs would have been higher than 8th. I do know that if Montreal plays Boston in the playoffs this year, we will not see Julien making a fool out of our coach, like he did the last two years.


Yeah not likely, considering Martin is 9th all time in coaching wins. He's a good coach, he'll help Price, but as a resident of the Ottawa valley, I can tell you most Montreal games will not be fun to watch, as far as entertainment goes.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I grew up in the Gatineau Valley and I am well aware of what Martin brings. I don't think he's as boring as everyone says, in fact I find Julien's style to be very similar. Even if he is that boring I'd take boring and well coached any day over the Carbo disaster. I have never liked the Senators but I always had respect for him, I thought he was a genius and it was a shame they never got a decent goalie for him. Everyone points to his lack of playoff success but he got a team with Lalime in nets within one game of the finals. Price and Halak are going to thrive under his system. This is the move that I like the most, our first real coach since Pat Burns.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I grew up in the Gatineau Valley and I am well aware of what Martin brings. I don't think he's as boring as everyone says, in fact I find Julien's style to be very similar. Even if he is that boring I'd take boring and well coached any day over the Carbo disaster. I have never liked the Senators but I always had respect for him, I thought he was a genius and it was a shame they never got a decent goalie for him. Everyone points to his lack of playoff success but he got a team with Lalime in nets within one game of the finals. Price and Halak are going to thrive under his system. This is the move that I like the most, our first real coach since Pat Burns.


That Ottawa team with Lalime in net was a much, much, much more talented team than what Martin will get in Montreal. The Sens that year were the 3rd highest scoring team in the league, and 1st in the Eastern Conference.
And yes, Julien and Martin do have similar styles and that's why I think Martin will help Montreal...but I don't see them as a contender for the Cup next year.
Sorry:b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Boston isn't a contender this year either. Its pretty obvious they aren't elite. I love it when people underestimate the Habs, keep it coming, let the Bruins take all the pressure.
and look at the early teams that Martin coached in Ottawa, they were garbage on paper but played a system. they also had a worse goalie then Lalime, Ron Tugnutt.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Boston isn't a contender this year either. Its pretty obvious they aren't elite. I love it when people underestimate the Habs, keep it coming, let the Bruins take all the pressure.
> and look at the early teams that Martin coached in Ottawa, they were garbage on paper but played a system. they also had a worse goalie then Lalime, Ron Tugnutt.


Haha, yeah, Boston isn't a contender? They're a top 4 team in the East, I think that makes them a threat to win the Cup. They have the reigning Coach of the Year, Defenseman of the Year and Goalie of the Year, with Tuukaa Rask being brought in, the proper way, the way Price SHOULD have been brought in, with a defensive coach and a veteran goalie.
Boston has Krecji, Kessel, Lucic, Wheeler, Wideman, Rask, even Bergeron...all a year older, and more experienced. Montreal has Price, Sergei/Andrei Kostitsyn, Latendresse, Lapierre...advantage Boston.
The Habs will never NOT be under pressure. They're expected to win. Too bad they won't finish higher than 3rd in their division. Boston and Ottawa will finish 1st and 2nd...

You'll see...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ahhhh Bruins fans, they love their regular season trophies. The Norris doesn't take Chara getting schooled by Staal and the waterbug forwards into consideration, obviously.
LOL at Ottawa finishing higher than Montreal, even the Leafs will be higher than the Senators.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> ahhhh Bruins fans, they love their regular season trophies. The Norris doesn't take Chara getting schooled by Staal and the waterbug forwards into consideration, obviously.
> LOL at Ottawa finishing higher than Montreal, even the Leafs will be higher than the Senators.


Hmm...why shouldn't I be proud of the seasons that Chara, Thomas and Julien had? If Price won the Vezina, Markov won the Norris and Carbo won the Jack Adams, you'd be saying "big deal" because they didn't win the Cup? The Stanley Cup is the hardest trophy in sports to win, especially now.
You're right, Staal was great in that series but Cam Ward was the real star. I'm proud of Boston for not rolling over and dying when they were down 3-1.

Don't sleep on Ottawa, they're going to bounce back. They'll definitely finish higher than the Maple Laughs, I know that much.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I don't care for either the bruins or the habs but I would put good money on boston finishing with a better record.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pokeherpro said:


> Hmm...why shouldn't I be proud of the seasons that Chara, Thomas and Julien had? If Price won the Vezina, Markov won the Norris and Carbo won the Jack Adams, you'd be saying "big deal" because they didn't win the Cup? The Stanley Cup is the hardest trophy in sports to win, especially now.
> You're right, Staal was great in that series but Cam Ward was the real star. I'm proud of Boston for not rolling over and dying when they were down 3-1.
> 
> Don't sleep on Ottawa, they're going to bounce back. They'll definitely finish higher than the Maple Laughs, I know that much.


no the Habs finished 1st in the Eastern Conference and it was nice but it meant **** all when they lost to the Flyers. They don't hang conference banners in Montreal. Vezinas really don't count for much when you are kicking out juicy rebounds to Scott Walker in game 7 OT. And no Theo's MVP and Vezina was not a huge deal for me, it was cooler to see a garbage team overcome the odds and rally around Saku that year. Jack Adams is the most meaningless trophy out there, evidence being Carbo was nominated for it last season. Had he won, I would not have been able to stop laughing.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I don't care for either the bruins or the habs but I would put good money on boston finishing with a better record.


I don't think I said that the Habs would finish higher, I'm just saying that the Habs are going to be good. They've improved their coaching, defense, forwards and all morale issues should be gone now. So if Big Tits puts up 35 goals playing on a line with Gomez will everyone STFU about him being a bust and the Gomez trade being crap?


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> no the Habs finished 1st in the Eastern Conference and it was nice but it meant **** all when they lost to the Flyers. They don't hang conference banners in Montreal. Vezinas really don't count for much when you are kicking out juicy rebounds to Scott Walker in game 7 OT. And no Theo's MVP and Vezina was not a huge deal for me, it was cooler to see a garbage team overcome the odds and rally around Saku that year. Jack Adams is the most meaningless trophy out there, evidence being Carbo was nominated for it last season. Had he won, I would not have been able to stop laughing.


Maybe if this were the 60's and 70's, where there were 6-12 teams, I'd have the "Stanley Cup or bust" attitude too. But these days, it's far too long between championship chances to feel that way. I don't consider last year a success, not by a long shot, but I was still happy and proud of how Boston played, and the individual successes our players and coach had.
You were happy to see a garbage team rally around Saku, and that was nice. Why shouldn't I be happy to see what Tim Thomas has done?
If Montreal had upset Boston and lost in the 2nd round, you wouldn't be satisfied, but you're telling me that wouldn't make you even a little happy, just because your team wasn't the last one standing? I'm sorry you feel that way, if you do. You're missing out on a lot of fun. Not winning the Cup sucked and I didn't move from my couch for a long time when Walker scored that goal, but I thoroughly enjoyed watching Boston walk all over Montreal this year.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I enjoy every hockey game that I watch, I just didn't feel like gloating about first in the conference or individual awards after my team was upset by what I thought was a far inferior team. Beating Boston in 02 and 04 was much better than 08 considering no one gave them a chance in those two seasons.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I enjoy every hockey game that I watch, I just didn't feel like gloating about first in the conference or individual awards after my team was upset by what I thought was a far inferior team. Beating Boston in 02 and 04 was much better than 08 considering no one gave them a chance in those two seasons.


It's really amazing in hockey what an underdog team with a hot goalie can do.
Sadly for us, now that Pittsburgh has won the Cup and knows what it takes, I dunno if either of our teams can take them down for a while.
My unbelievablely early pre-season predictions for the top 8 teams in the East:

1-Pittsburgh
2-Washington
3-Boston
4-Philly
5-New Jersey
6-Carolina
7-Ottawa
8-Montreal


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pretty much agree but bump Ottawa out of there and put the Canadiens in 6th. Luckily for everyone the salary cap will eventually effect Pittsburgh.
02 was fun because no one gave the Habs a chance and it was great to see Saku come back and then on top of that to win the series. Other than 1993 its my favourite season. Theo was a world beater that year but 04 was more a team effort, they simply outplayed the Bruins, I didn't think Raycroft was at fault at al. It was Julien's finest hour in Montreal, I always knew that firing him was Gainey's biggest mistake.


----------



## pokeherpro

I don't get it. Boston has no money to sign Phil Kessel so they trade Aaron Ward to Carolina for Patrick Eaves. They waive Eaves, so I thought it was a salary dump to afford Kessel...and then they go sign Derek Morris for $3.3 million...what the hell...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chiarelli probably has something else in the works. he pretty much traded Ward for Morris, though I have no clue how much Ward was making. If he trades Kessel I would love to see him go out West.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Chiarelli probably has something else in the works. he pretty much traded Ward for Morris, though I have no clue how much Ward was making. If he trades Kessel I would love to see him go out West.


$2.5 million for Ward, $3.3 million for Morris. So an extra $800,000, which isn't that much but they're already at or over the cap. Man, I do not want them to trade Kessel. He'll score 30 goals a year for the next 10 years. What they need to do is find a way to get rid of Patrice Bergeron. Kills me to say it. I know you don't like him lol. I love him but for what he'll produce from now on, he isn't worth $5 million.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't even think Bergeron should be playing, it makes me nervous because I think the next big hit could be the last. That said, he'd be a tempting pick up considering how good he was at such a young age.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and I never said I didn't like him, I just said he dives. I've always thought that so I was laughing when Schneider pretty much followed him to the penalty box yapping in his ear about it. I still like Markov even though he is known dive now and then.


----------



## JFmtl

Opps this thread sliped down a little too much.....
Little more than a month until season starts!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Luckily for everyone the salary cap will eventually effect Pittsburgh.


well crosby, malkin, staal, and fleury are already signed for many years so i think they will be just fine.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah but they aren't gonna dominate.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah but they aren't gonna dominate.


I'm just wondering how different that statement would be if the Pens and Habs switch rosters completely for the upcoming season. :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'd say top 4 with a chance to repeat...not a sure bet. the NHL is so competitive now.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'd say top 4 with a chance to repeat...not a sure bet. the NHL is so competitive now.


Damn you for being reasonable! That's not a Habs fan trait...what's wrong with you!?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

omg Habz rulez GIONTA=48 goalz PRice=ROY omgz OMG VINNY.


----------



## La_Resistance

NeedleInTheHay said:


> well crosby, malkin, staal, and fleury are already signed for many years so i think they will be just fine.


I think smart teams can still hang on to their core players despite the salary cap, Detroit being a good example. Having Jordan Staal as 3rd line centre is not a luxury many teams have, and it's what makes the Penguins so dominant. The centre position is key to championships. I don't really see any other team being able to compete vs the Pens in East this year, they will probably make it to the finals for a 3rd year in a row.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol, Washington had a rookie goalie and the Penguins still needed 7 games and some of the most slanted officiating I've ever seen in order to get by them. nothing is really clear cut. I would put money on them not making it out of the east.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> lol, Washington had a rookie goalie and the Penguins still needed 7 games and some of the most slanted officiating I've ever seen in order to get by them. nothing is really clear cut. I would put money on them not making it out of the east.


They came back from a 0-2 deficit. Just shows how strong they really are. But you're right, nothing is clear cut. The Penguins were favourites in the East back in 1993 and they go upset and the Habs ended up winning the cup, let's hope same thing happens again even tough it would suck to see the Habs win the cup without Koivu :no

Ugh, it's gonna be so weird watching them early in the season...all my favourite players are gone.


----------



## Lithium4

I dunno, the Pens keep losing depth every year. Eventually it'll catch up to them. Now if teh Flyers can swing a deal for agoalie (not that I think they are looking for one at the moment) they'd be the team to beat.


----------



## pokeherpro

I'll be surprised if Pittsburgh doesnt finish 1st, but the playoffs are a different story, especially in the salary cap era, the 7-8 seeds arent that bad unless they're the Canadiens.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> I dunno, the Pens keep losing depth every year. Eventually it'll catch up to them. Now if teh Flyers can swing a deal for agoalie (not that I think they are looking for one at the moment) they'd be the team to beat.


What, no faith in Ray Emery? Lol. I personally think he's gunna do great this year. He may be my fave non-Bruin. I love Emery.


----------



## Lithium4

They were fine with Biron, IMO.


----------



## pokeherpro

Adding Chris Pronger was a strong move for them too. I think they'll be good...4th in the Conference, in my predictions(which you should bet your life on).


----------



## La_Resistance

I think Biron's career is going downwards from here. Emery already made it to the cup finals, he probably has the potential to be a good goalie, just a question of how balanced he can be in the head. I suppose he's gonna continue the tradition of crazy goalie in Philly after Ron Hextall. 

As for the Penguins losing depth every year. I'm not sure about that. It's one thing to lose depth, but when you have young players who can step up and take a bigger role, it kinda fills that depth. Letang replacing a guy like Ryan Withney being a good a example. I guess as long as they can keep the core of Crosby, Malkin, Staal, Gonchar and Fleury...they should be fine.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> Adding Chris Pronger was a strong move for them too. I think they'll be good...4th in the Conference, in my predictions(which you should bet your life on).


Yeah the broad street bully's are back.


----------



## JFmtl

I think that the east is pretty much open. the pens will contend for 1st place, but many teams can beat them to it IMO (Wash, Philly, NJD always find a way to be competitive, Boston, Montréal if everything goes well, and whoever else rises to greatness). A regular season is very long, if I recall correctly, at some point last year,the Pens were even out of the playoffs, so everything can change fast.


----------



## La_Resistance

I think Philly is gonna be tough this year, and the battle of Pennsylvania will be intense.


----------



## pokeherpro

Gunna be fun to see the Flyers and Bruins at Fenway Park too, although I wanted it to be Montreal.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pokeherpro said:


> I'll be surprised if Pittsburgh doesnt finish 1st, but the playoffs are a different story, especially in the salary cap era, the 7-8 seeds arent that bad unless they're the Canadiens.


02 and 04 Canadiens say "hi."


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> They came back from a 0-2 deficit. Just shows how strong they really are. But you're right, nothing is clear cut. The Penguins were favourites in the East back in 1993 and they go upset and the Habs ended up winning the cup, let's hope same thing happens again even tough it would suck to see the Habs win the cup without Koivu :no
> 
> Ugh, it's gonna be so weird watching them early in the season...all my favourite players are gone.


honestly, I was pretty neutral about the Washington series but I've never seen such biased officiating. Ive never seen a team get so many late game and OT calls in my life. The refs will always swallow their whistles unless there is blood or intent to injure. Same with the Philly series, I think they had a two man advantage in OT that put the nail in the coffin of the Flyers. I have no doubt in my mind that Pittsburgh is Bettman's baby.
I'm really looking forward to the Habs this year. I will miss Saku but the rest I don't really care about. I think they've made improvements all around and I am soooooooo happy to see we finally have a real coach. Carbonneau was terrible.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm really looking forward to the Habs this year. I will miss Saku but the rest I don't really care about. I think they've made improvements all around and I am soooooooo happy to see we finally have a real coach. Carbonneau was terrible.


Isn't it a little early in the morning to be drunk? :b


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> 02 and 04 Canadiens say "hi."


I don't remember what happened. And don't remind me.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Theo happened.


----------



## Lithium4

Looks like Tanguay found a home...in Tampa. I just don't understand Gainey this past year. Given the choice between a one year deal for Tanguay and 5 years to Gionta, I dunno, it seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wait, I thought Gionta replaced Kovalev and Cammilleri replaced Tanguay? Tanguay was sooooooo soft and I couldn't take that stupid grin he had in almost every single interview...lol. good riddance.


----------



## Lithium4

I'm not exactly a big Tanguay fan. What bothers me is the way Bob just seemed not to have aplan this past year. For example, 1 year ago, he was willing to give up a 1st and 2nd rounder to get 5 million dollar a year Tanguay and now he isn't willing to give up nothing and to pay him less (presumably). It just doesn't make sense.

I'm also not knocking Gionta or Camaalleri, both of whom are as good as any free agents we've signed in years.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I think he did have a plan. he must have seen a lot while he was behind the bench and went from there. he hired Martin, traded for Gomez and everything seemed to fall into place. Cammilleri and Gionta wouldn't have signed without Gomez being there and all have said very complimentary things about Martin. I know there's a lot of money involved but I think a lot of players wouldn't want to play for a garage league coach like Carbonneau.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Theo happened.


The only Theo I know is Theo Epstein, GM of the Red Sox.

I will now close my eyes, put my fingers in my ears and make annoying sounds so that I cant hear or see you.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

oddly enough in 2004 the morning after game 4 (which I had the misfortune of attending), I woke up and said, "the Habs are still gonna take the series." actually 04 was more a team effort, Theo was solid towards the end but Koivu, Kovalev and Zednik were awesome.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> soooooooo happy to see we finally have a real coach. Carbonneau was terrible.


But there is no way Jacques Martin will wear ties as cool as Carbo did :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

this is true. but sadly the lucky tie was the deepest of Carbonneau strategies.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> this is true. but sadly the lucky tie was the deepest of Carbonneau strategies.


That's not true, what about the strategy he had for Laraque to skate around Lucic and whisper sweet nothings in his ear? That was genius-level strategy.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

that was funny and crowd pleasing.


----------



## brokensaint

pokeherpro said:


> That's not true, what about the strategy he had for Laraque to skate around Lucic and whisper sweet nothings in his ear? That was genius-level strategy.


I can't wait for the first bout between BGL and Colton Orr. BGL better bring it.


----------



## Lithium4

Last year Laraque rarely fought any top heavyweights, but with 6 games againts Orr, I gotta figure he'll have no choice.


----------



## JFmtl

The Code, don't forget BGL's Code, he won't force anyone to fight him


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

do a youtube search on Laraque vs Orr and I think it would be safe to say the Orr better bring it.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'd like to see Artyukhin vs Laraque. Artyukhin did pretty good vs Chara in a fight, the guy is huge. Maybe payback for what he did to Tanguay one year later? Oh no wait, their teammates now :um


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

haha, yeah I don't recognize my team anymore. this might be a good thing.


----------



## La_Resistance

It's just gonna be so weird without Koivu and Kovalev... :cry


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will only miss Saku. I had mixed feelings about Kovalev.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'll also miss Saku the most...but I liked em' both.

Best Kovy moment ever 




I was at la Cage Aux Sports for that game, the place went nuts when Kovy destroyed Tucker...


----------



## JFmtl

Koivu was with the team for pretty much as long as i can remember, if only he could have been healthy and if he could have had better linemate during his tenure with the Habs (esp in the late 90's-early 2000's)....

Kovalev was one of the face of the franchise for the last 5 years and one of the best player of the team, however I won't miss his days-off games. However, I fear he will show up for the MTL-OTT games and score/prepare huge goals against us 

I don't go to watch habs game in restaurants as La Cage au Sports anymore, I went a few times the last years, but the Habs always lost and even got shuted out when i go :get

ps: something interesting


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Koivu was with the team for pretty much as long as i can remember, if only he could have been healthy and if he could have had better linemate during his tenure with the Habs (esp in the late 90's-early 2000's)....
> 
> Kovalev was one of the face of the franchise for the last 5 years and one of the best player of the team, however I won't miss his days-off games. However, I fear he will show up for the MTL-OTT games and score/prepare huge goals against us
> 
> I don't go to watch habs game in restaurants as La Cage au Sports anymore, I went a few times the last years, but the Habs always lost and even got shuted out when i go :get


Koivu deserved to retire as a Montreal Canadien. He really bled bleu blanc rouge. I hate the media here, hate them with a passion....


----------



## brokensaint

La_Resistance said:


> I'd like to see Artyukhin vs Laraque. Artyukhin did pretty good vs Chara in a fight, the guy is huge. Maybe payback for what he did to Tanguay one year later? Oh no wait, their teammates now :um


Atryukhin was traded to Anaheim, wasn't he?


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Koivu deserved to retire as a Montreal Canadien. He really bled bleu blanc rouge. I hate the media here, hate them with a passion....


Sadly it won't happen. Koivu would however also deserve to retire as a Stanley Cup champion, hopefully it will happen for him (as long as he doesn't eliminate the Habs )


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

don't feel bad about your record when you go out to watch the Habs, JF, they haven't won a game I've attended since the Montreal Forum.


----------



## La_Resistance

brokensaint said:


> Atryukhin was traded to Anaheim, wasn't he?


He did, I just looked it up. Nice so he will be Koivu's new bodyguard :b


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Sadly it won't happen. Koivu would however also deserve to retire as a Stanley Cup champion, hopefully it will happen for him (as long as he doesn't eliminate the Habs )


Stanley cup + Gold medal 

I mean.... GO TEAM CANADA! :um


----------



## JFmtl

Well my record is about going in restaurant or public place...I.......I never got to go to the Bell Centre to watch a habs game...:hide


----------



## La_Resistance

I've only been to 3 Habs game, all at the Bell Centre.

Regular season game against tampa back in 2002. We won.

Opening game vs Carolina in 2007, I was late and missed the Brisebois ovation :no We lost that game.

Opening game last year vs the Bruins, Tanguay shootout winner.

So I'm 2-1


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Well my record is about going in restaurant or public place...I.......I never got to go to the Bell Centre to watch a habs game...:hide


Ok then we should have a SAS meetup at the Bell Centre. 
Anybody got free tickets? lol


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Ok then we should have a SAS meetup at the Bell Centre.
> Anybody got free tickets? lol


If everyone had like 200$+ dollars to spare, that can be arrange


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I should avoid games so SAS at a bar or restaurant or near deserted pool hall.

If I can remember correctly

April 1995-2-1 win. Roy named first star and Turner Stevenson scored both goals
November 2002-3-2 loss to Dallas but we were in the Molson Ex Zone and Petrov got us free beer.
April 2004-game 4 against Boston, near sould destroying.
May 2004-elimination game against Tampa
November 2005- Moore/Cournoyer jersey retirement. Lost to the Leafs in OT
December 2006- lost to the Bruins. Huet was terrible.
November 2008-Roy jersey retirement, lost to the Bruins in shootout. I showed up an idiot Bruins fan.
December 2009-lost in OT to NJ
March 2009-got destroyed by the Leafs and a I booed a lot, it was cathartic.


----------



## JFmtl

I would never be able to go to a game alone, but I think in a group of friends + couple beers, i'd be ok. But i'm surely gonna get the chance someday when my student days will be over.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I've gone a couple of times alone and its ok but its much better going with someone else.


----------



## JFmtl

Is there many people going there alone? Do you still enjoy the experience? I hate to be alone somewhere where everyone is always in group with friends (like cinemas), I always feel like such a loser


----------



## pokeherpro

You guys should go to a Montreal game for an SAS get together. I'm near Ottawa so I'd come, wearing a Bruins jersey of course.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> You guys should go to a Montreal game for an SAS get together. I'm near Ottawa so I'd come, wearing a Bruins jersey of course.


That would be fun. We could actually go to a Pub or something instead, so it doesn't cost us an arm and a leg...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I actually see a few people going alone, if you sit somewhere like the Desjardins section there are a lot of people by themselves. I just tell myself that no one really is paying attention to me, which is probably true. one of the times I went alone I actually struck up a good conversation with the person sitting beside me.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> You guys should go to a Montreal game for an SAS get together. I'm near Ottawa so I'd come, wearing a Bruins jersey of course.


If everyone has a couple hundred dollars to spare, it can happen :dead
Otherwise, as Ali said, a Pub or a restaurant would be more realistic in budget terms.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

count me in for the pub.


----------



## pokeherpro

JFmtl said:


> If everyone has a couple hundred dollars to spare, it can happen :dead
> Otherwise, as Ali said, a Pub or a restaurant would be more realistic in budget terms.


When I win the lottery I'll buy a suite. You guys would be welcome to come to the games, but before entering my suite you'd have to say "Lucic is God" first. And mean it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will say "Lucic is God" when he fights Laraque. oops that will never happen cause he knows he'll lose.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I will say "Lucic is God" when he fights Laraque. oops that will never happen cause he knows he'll lose.


Lol, yep Lucic is scared to fight Laraque (he would get killed), and Laraque won't force him to fight (The Code)


----------



## pokeherpro

How many players in the NHL would get murdered by Georges Laraque if they fought him? Probably 99%. 
How many players in the NHL are better hockey players than Georges Laraque?...99% lol.

No one wants to see a Lucic/Laraque fight more than me. What would Montreal fans do if Lucic actually won that fight though? And why don't you see that as a possibility? Lucic can fight. Laraque is out of his division, but he wouldn't look bad fighting him. He can toss them with anyone, it just doesn't make long-term sense to do that.


----------



## brokensaint

pokeherpro said:


> How many players in the NHL would get murdered by Georges Laraque if they fought him? Probably 99%.
> How many players in the NHL are better hockey players than Georges Laraque?...99% lol.
> 
> No one wants to see a Lucic/Laraque fight more than me. *What would Montreal fans do if Lucic actually won that fight though?* And why don't you see that as a possibility? Lucic can fight. Laraque is out of his division, but he wouldn't look bad fighting him. He can toss them with anyone, it just doesn't make long-term sense to do that.


Wow, good question. I don't know what I'd do? Probably make up some conspiracy theory or something.


----------



## Lithium4

We'd have no choice but to get Chris Nilan out of retirement.

I was listening to Jean Perron this evening and he seems to think that Laraque won't be playing much at all. Apparantly he's still out of shape and possibly injured...I dunno, maybe he was just speculating, we'll see when camp opens.


----------



## Lithium4

pokeherpro said:


> You guys should go to a Montreal game for an SAS get together. I'm near Ottawa so I'd come, wearing a Bruins jersey of course.


The first Montreal/Boston game is on November 5th, a Thursday. The first game in Montreal is on Friday, December 4th.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> When I win the lottery I'll buy a suite. You guys would be welcome to come to the games, but before entering my suite you'd have to say "Lucic is God" first. And mean it.


Does '' Lucic is a god damn ****'' count? :b

Ugh...I hate Lucic. Tucker was number 1 on my hate list for almost a decade, but we have a new contender. I also really hate Scott Hartnell, I'd love to see him get a beating.

Hmmm... how about a top 5 hate list?

1-Lucic
2-Hartnell
3-Tucker
4-Ribeiro
5-Leaving this spot open for Komisarek. Traitor! :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't know, it might have something to do with that bull**** he pulled last year after beating one of the crappiest fighters in the NHL. That was WWF garage league right there. If Laraque would look bad fighting Lucic, why is Lucic a hero for fighting Komisarek? I guess Chara was heroic when he pulled Latendresse out of a scrum two years ago.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> We'd have no choice but to get Chris Nilan out of retirement.
> 
> I was listening to Jean Perron this evening and he seems to think that Laraque won't be playing much at all. Apparantly he's still out of shape and possibly injured...I dunno, maybe he was just speculating, we'll see when camp opens.


If Jean Perron said it, I think Laraque will have a chance to play 82 games.


----------



## brokensaint

La_Resistance said:


> Does '' Lucic is a god damn ****'' count? :b
> 
> Ugh...I hate Lucic. Tucker was number 1 on my hate list for almost a decade, but we have a new contender. I also really hate Scott Hartnell, I'd love to see him get a beating.
> 
> Hmmm... how about a top 5 hate list?
> 
> 1-Lucic
> 2-Hartnell
> 3-Tucker
> 4-Ribeiro
> 5-Leaving this spot open for Komisarek. Traitor! :no


1. Lucic
2. Grabovski
3. Tucker
4. Spezza
5. Blake


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I should avoid games so SAS at a bar or restaurant or near deserted pool hall.
> 
> If I can remember correctly
> 
> April 1995-2-1 win. Roy named first star and Turner Stevenson scored both goals
> November 2002-3-2 loss to Dallas but we were in the Molson Ex Zone and Petrov got us free beer.
> April 2004-game 4 against Boston, near sould destroying.
> May 2004-elimination game against Tampa
> November 2005- Moore/Cournoyer jersey retirement. Lost to the Leafs in OT
> December 2006- lost to the Bruins. Huet was terrible.
> November 2008-Roy jersey retirement, lost to the Bruins in shootout. I showed up an idiot Bruins fan.
> December 2009-lost in OT to NJ
> March 2009-got destroyed by the Leafs and a I booed a lot, it was cathartic.


Wow, how'd you get tickets to jersey retirement games?? And you have a way better memory than me.

My list is something like:

1992-ish at the forum.
1993-ish - Montreal @ Edmonton - Montreal got a penalty for not submitting the right starting lineup. You'd think the coach couldn't read or something.
1994-ish - Montreal @ Edmonton
1996 - World cup Final game 2. Canada blew a 2-1 lead and lost 5-2, IIRC.
2000-ish - Flyers kicked our asses.

I also went to about 6 or 7 Junior games last year. A much more affordable option, but the team looks like they will be terrible this year. I'll probably still try to go to a few.


----------



## brokensaint

Lithium4 said:


> Wow, how'd you get tickets to jersey retirement games?? And you have a way better memory than me.
> 
> My list is something like:
> 
> 1992-ish at the forum.
> *1993-ish - Montreal @ Edmonton - Montreal got a penalty for not submitting the right starting lineup. You'd think the coach couldn't read or something.*
> 1994-ish - Montreal @ Edmonton
> 1996 - World cup Final game 2. Canada blew a 2-1 lead and lost 5-2, IIRC.
> 2000-ish - Flyers kicked our asses.


:rofl



> I also went to about 6 or 7 Junior games last year. A much more affordable option, but the team looks like they will be terrible this year. I'll probably still try to go to a few.


In Verdun? I caught one game there last year, nice little rink and the poutine there was incredible.


----------



## Lithium4

Yep, in Verdun. I never tried the poutine. 

Opening night was the only time it was sold out, which means squeezing into those two person benches. Every other game I went to the place was only half full, which is more comfortable, but doesn't make for a great atmosphere.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I don't know, it might have something to do with that bull**** he pulled last year after beating one of the crappiest fighters in the NHL. That was WWF garage league right there. If Laraque would look bad fighting Lucic, why is Lucic a hero for fighting Komisarek? I guess Chara was heroic when he pulled Latendresse out of a scrum two years ago.


The Lucic/Komisarek thing is/was personal. Komisarek had been trying to get Lucic into a fight for a while and he got it. If Komisarek can't fight, he shouldn't talk/act like he can, especially with guys who actually can fight.
It isn't like Lucic forced Komisarek to fight, he wanted to go.

I'm desperate to see a Lucic/Laraque fight, I'm just worried about injury to one of our top 6 forwards. Laraque is one of the best heavyweights ever, so it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## pokeherpro

Oh and I'd make a top 5 list of players I hate but none of them would be current Habs cause none of them bother me one bit lol. :b


----------



## JFmtl

Since the Komisarek/Lucic thing was personnal, do you guys think the hate and rivalry will continue now that Komo is with the Laffs? also, is there any kind of real rivalry between Boston and Toronto?


----------



## pokeherpro

JFmtl said:


> Since the Komisarek/Lucic thing was personnal, do you guys think the hate and rivalry will continue now that Komo is with the Laffs? also, is there any kind of real rivalry between Boston and Toronto?


Yes I think it will, especially since Komisarek went to a team that will be fighting a lot this season. Komisarek and Lucic really do not like each other. My worst fear in life is having a panic attack in public, but my 2nd most feared thing in life is Komisarek beating up Lucic haha. Man, that would SUCK. It shouldn't happen but it's a fight, really anything can happen. Look at how Brashear got knocked the **** out last year and before that everyone probably had him in their top 3 fighters in the game.

I dunno how people who are actually from Boston feel, but I'm sure there is a healthy hatred for a division and Original 6 rival. I hate the Maple Laughs but that's just cause I live in Canada and I hate hearing about them at the start of any English hockey news show. TSN should stand for the Toronto Sports Network.


----------



## brokensaint

Lithium4 said:


> Yep, in Verdun. I never tried the poutine.
> 
> Opening night was the only time it was sold out, which means squeezing into those two person benches. Every other game I went to the place was only half full, which is more comfortable, but doesn't make for a great atmosphere.


I was there in mid-December and there was a pretty decent crowd, considering. I thought the atmosphere was pretty cool, being use to Cape Breton and Halifax. There is definitely a different vibe outside of the Atlantic division.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Komisarek will never beat Lucic, Komisarek might be able to beat up Brian Gionta but thats debatable.
If Lucic doesn't want to fight Laraque then he shouldn't taunt the Canadiens bench like he's the best fighter in the world. Put the shoe one the other foot, say a decent fighter like Travis Moen beats up Blake Wheeler or some **** and then turns around and taunts the Boston bench, you'd want Thornton to beat the **** out of him, no?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> Wow, how'd you get tickets to jersey retirement games??


Moore/Cournoyer was pure luck. I got them off ticketmaster the day they went on sale. For Roy I know a guy who is kinda connected to the whole ticket broker scene and I got them at a reasonable price all considering. Still a huge overpayment.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Komisarek will never beat Lucic, Komisarek might be able to beat up Brian Gionta but thats debatable.
> If Lucic doesn't want to fight Laraque then he shouldn't taunt the Canadiens bench like he's the best fighter in the world. Put the shoe one the other foot, say a decent fighter like Travis Moen beats up Blake Wheeler or some **** and then turns around and taunts the Boston bench, you'd want Thornton to beat the **** out of him, no?


Well, you're comparing Moen to Lucic and Wheeler to Komisarek, which is ridiculous to me lol.

I mean, Moen scored 16 points last year. His only job is a 3rd/4th line grinder who can fight if needed. If he fought Wheeler, that'd be ridiculous, unless Wheeler had indicated that he could take on Moen and beat him in a fight.

Komisarek had 11 points, a +/- of 0 and 121 PIM last year. Wheeler had 21 goals and 45 points, in his rookie season, while putting up +36 and only 46 PIM. He's not a fight and doesn't act like one. Komisarek isn't a fight either but pretends to be one. Why, I have no idea.

Thornton vs Moen would make sense. The problem with Lucic is there is no one else in the league can fight and score goals combined as well as he can so who does he fight?


----------



## pokeherpro

Oh and I also don't believe Lucic was taunting the bench, he was playing to the crowd.
Lucic is a hero there and no one is currently disliked in Boston more than Komisarek, and that was true even before that fight.
That whole game was a statement to Montreal, that not only could we beat you on the ice(the score was 6-1) but we could kick your guys *** too.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol turning to the Montreal bench and doing whatever he was doing (wtf was that anyway?) doesn't constitute taunting? please.
Throw out statistics and "wanting to fight" if a Montreal Canadien fought a player on the Bruins not named Shawn Thornton, kicked his ***, and turned around and taunted the Boston bench would you not want Thornton to fight him? and why would Moen vs Lucic make sense? Lucic is a guy who picks his spots and then taunts opponents whereas Moen is a 3rd line grinder who sticks up for his teammates.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and didn't the slobbering moron Edwards say "and Lucic taunts the Montreal bench"?


----------



## brokensaint

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> and didn't the slobbering moron Edwards say "and Lucic taunts the Montreal bench"?


Oh god, I can't deal with him.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

the parallels between WWF and "Bruins hockey" are astounding to me.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> and didn't the slobbering moron Edwards say "and Lucic taunts the Montreal bench"?


...yeah he gets a little excited, his partner knew what Lucic was doing, he was pumping up the crowd. I've always said if Laraque was really offended and was sticking up for his team, the code goes out the window and you grab a guy and start punching him. Believe me, Lucic would have started throwing them back. The only thing I don't like about Laraque and "players" like him are they stage a lot of their fights. Yeah, fighting is important but I like genuine fights.

If a power-forward from the Habs beat up one of the Bruins top 4 defensemen, and then did what Lucic did, sure I'd love Thornton to respond. That's called being a fan. I can't deny it, the same way all you Habs fans can hate Lucic, but can't deny you'd love to have him on your team and if you can deny that, you're crazy.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> the parallels between WWF and "Bruins hockey" are astounding to me.


Not more astounding than the parallels between Habs hockey and Olympic diving. :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Patrice Bergeron, Marco Sturm, Marc Savard, Phil Kessel, thats all I've got to say about diving. actually scratch Kessel cause he really isn't on your team at the moment, now is he?
no one is denying that Lucic is a good player and we'd love to have him our team. but to go on about his toughness but how he shouldnt fight Laraque is just absurd. I think he fights a ridiculous amount of his fights at home and he always picks his spots, he never goes against a guy who he knows he can't beat. Which is smart but not tough by any stretch. It'll be interesting to see if Lucic goes with Orr this year, considering Orr will stick up for Komisarek.
And Komisarek wouldn't make the top 4 on the Habs this year.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Patrice Bergeron, Marco Sturm, Marc Savard, Phil Kessel, thats all I've got to say about diving. actually scratch Kessel cause he really isn't on your team at the moment, now is he?
> no one is denying that Lucic is a good player and we'd love to have him our team. but to go on about his toughness but how he shouldnt fight Laraque is just absurd. I think he fights a ridiculous amount of his fights at home and he always picks his spots, he never goes against a guy who he knows he can't beat. Which is smart but not tough by any stretch. It'll be interesting to see if Lucic goes with Orr this year, considering Orr will stick up for Komisarek.
> And Komisarek wouldn't make the top 4 on the Habs this year.


Wanna know why he picks his spots? Cause Cam Neely is teaching him that he doesn't have to go around proving to the league how tough he is and that's he worth more on the ice than he is in the box or the trainers room with a broken hand. He is an awesome forechecker and forces defensemen to make plays they dont want to make. Once he becomes a better skater, and gets older and more experienced, I think he'll be a consistent 30+ goal guy with 100 PIM's a year. Trying to prove how tough he was, was part of what shortened Cam Neely's career.


----------



## La_Resistance

As much as I hate Lucic, I don't see why he should be fighting guys like Laraque or Orr tough, those are prime heavyweights who are payed to do exactly that. Lucic is not a goon, I don't see any reason for him dropping the gloves against a guy like Laraque. It's not his job. My problem is with Laraque himself, after Lucic taunting the way he did after he beat up Komisarek, and after the cheap shot on Lapierre, it was time for Laraque to drop the code and jump the S.O.B and give him what he deserved.

Same thing against Phoenix last year, when Sauer cheap shot Andrei Kostitsyn, Laraque politely asked Sauer to drop em'...it was a western conference team, and we had like 3 or 4 goal advantage at that point, he had all the reasons in the world to take a penalty and get revenge. But no, we had to see Punching Bag A.K.A Tom Kostopoulos get a beating instead. :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ok so we can all agree that Lucic is a good player but not very tough? I wonder what will happen when he meets his Ulf Samuelson and realizes its not Komisarek...

great, now I can go to bed.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> ok so we can all agree that Lucic is a good player but not very tough? I wonder what will happen when he meets his Ulf Samuelson and realizes its not Komisarek...
> 
> great, now I can go to bed.


Lucic is tougher than any player on Montreal.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> Lucic is tougher than any player on Montreal.


Ummm... Laraque?

Maybe Hall Gill could take him, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lithium4

I can't wait to see what Moen can do. If he can play with the same energy as Kostopolous and actually win a fight every now and then, he should be one of my favourites.


----------



## Lithium4

Where are all the other hockey fans on this site. I mean, I LOVE talking about the glorious Habs, but it must be boring for fans of lesser teams.


----------



## Lithium4

I'm bored, so here's my take on teh Habs lineup:

Camalleri - Gomez - Gionta
AK - Plekanec - SK
Lats - Lapierre - D'Agostini
Max Pac - Metropolit - Moen

Markov - Spacek
Hamrlik - Gorges
Gill - Mara

Pressbox

Laraque
Chipchura
Weber

The top line is te best we've had in a long time, and we shouldn't worry about chemistry at least as far as the ex-Devils go. They should click from the get-go.

Line 2 is familiar and very well might fail again, but It's worth one more shot. SK haters forget that the guy is a 21 or so year old 6th round draft pick. I think he's done pretty good so far, considering.

Line three to me is key. You need someone on the RW who can play at both ends, and D'Agostini has something to prove in that regard, but I like D'Ag's chances of learning to play D better than Moen's chances of learning to score. You put a grinder on this line and you're wasting a a chance to have 3 scoring lines.

Line 4 is kindof a mish mash. Pacioretty is a future top 6 forward, but there is no room for him at the moment and he has to play. Metropolit is keeping the center job warm until Chipchura or Maxwell shows they can do a better job. Glen is not gonna keep the job all season. Moen will have to fight, quite literally, to keep Laraque out of the lineup. I could see the two alternating as long as there are no injuries.

Top pair worries me. I dunno if Spacek, at 35, can handle the kind of minutes that Markov will need to play to keep the team competitive. But, nobody else warrants top pair billing.

Hamrlik is barely a top 4 defenseman anymore, but maybe, if he kept in shape thsi summer, he can play more like he did in 07-08, than he did in 08-09. Gorges is the number 3 man of the corps.

The third pair, if nothing else, means no 5'9 yet spunky, or old and soft or young and VERY prone to mistakes defensmen will ever take to the ice, which should help. Maybe O'Byrne can eventually get back into the lineup, but for me, he starts the year in Hamilton.


----------



## pokeherpro

That doesn't look like the Stanley Cup winning team to me.

Lucic-Savard-Kessel
Ryder-Krecji-Wheeler
Sturm-Bergeron-Recchi
Thornton-Kobasew-Bitz

Chara-Wideman
Ference-Morris
Stuart-Hunwick

Thomas/Rask


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> I'm bored, so here's my take on teh Habs lineup:
> 
> Camalleri - Gomez - Gionta
> AK - Plekanec - SK
> Lats - Lapierre - D'Agostini
> Max Pac - Metropolit - Moen
> 
> Markov - Spacek
> Hamrlik - Gorges
> Gill - Mara
> 
> Pressbox
> 
> Laraque
> Chipchura
> Weber
> 
> The top line is te best we've had in a long time, and we shouldn't worry about chemistry at least as far as the ex-Devils go. They should click from the get-go.
> 
> Line 2 is familiar and very well might fail again, but It's worth one more shot. SK haters forget that the guy is a 21 or so year old 6th round draft pick. I think he's done pretty good so far, considering.
> 
> Line three to me is key. You need someone on the RW who can play at both ends, and D'Agostini has something to prove in that regard, but I like D'Ag's chances of learning to play D better than Moen's chances of learning to score. You put a grinder on this line and you're wasting a a chance to have 3 scoring lines.
> 
> Line 4 is kindof a mish mash. Pacioretty is a future top 6 forward, but there is no room for him at the moment and he has to play. Metropolit is keeping the center job warm until Chipchura or Maxwell shows they can do a better job. Glen is not gonna keep the job all season. Moen will have to fight, quite literally, to keep Laraque out of the lineup. I could see the two alternating as long as there are no injuries.
> 
> Top pair worries me. I dunno if Spacek, at 35, can handle the kind of minutes that Markov will need to play to keep the team competitive. But, nobody else warrants top pair billing.
> 
> Hamrlik is barely a top 4 defenseman anymore, but maybe, if he kept in shape thsi summer, he can play more like he did in 07-08, than he did in 08-09. Gorges is the number 3 man of the corps.
> 
> The third pair, if nothing else, means no 5'9 yet spunky, or old and soft or young and VERY prone to mistakes defensmen will ever take to the ice, which should help. Maybe O'Byrne can eventually get back into the lineup, but for me, he starts the year in Hamilton.


Looks pretty good to me, however I heard Martin said that Camalerri wouldn't play with Gomez and Gionta, as Martin wants to put some muscle on each scoring lines. Our only big guys who could play on offencive lines would be Latendresse, Pacioretty and Andrei K. I don't like the idea of splitting Latendresse and Lapierre as they have good chemistry and give us a solid 3rd line. I really think this is gonna be Andrei's year to bring his game to the next level.

As far as the D pairing goes, I don't think Spacek will be playing with Markov except for the powerplay. I'd go with something like this...

Andrei Kostitsyn - Scott Gomez - Brian Gionta
Max Pacioretty - Tomas Plekanec - Mike Camalerri 
Guillaume Latendresse - Maxime Lapierre - Matt D'agostini
Travis? Moen - Glen Metropolit - George Laraque

Andrei Markov - Paul Mara
Roman Hamrlik - Jaroslav Spacek
Josh Georges - Hall Gill

Max Pac and Camalerri would give a new dynamic to the 2nd line, and actually be different than all the combos we've tried last year. And it would make our 2nd line less European than last year, not that there is anything wrong with that.

Oh and I'd actually like to see Garth Murray play on the 4rth line, i like his game.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> Ummm... Laraque?
> 
> Maybe Hall Gill could take him, but I'm not sure.


no the Canadiens are all diving sissies, that is until they sign with the Bruins.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> Looks pretty good to me, however I heard Martin said that Camalerri wouldn't play with Gomez and Gionta, as Martin wants to put some muscle on each scoring lines. Our only big guys who could play on offencive lines would be Latendresse, Pacioretty and Andrei K. I don't like the idea of splitting Latendresse and Lapierre as they have good chemistry and give us a solid 3rd line. I really think this is gonna be Andrei's year to bring his game to the next level.
> 
> As far as the D pairing goes, I don't think Spacek will be playing with Markov except for the powerplay. I'd go with something like this...
> 
> Andrei Kostitsyn - Scott Gomez - Brian Gionta
> Max Pacioretty - Tomas Plekanec - Mike Camalerri
> Guillaume Latendresse - Maxime Lapierre - Matt D'agostini
> Travis? Moen - Glen Metropolit - George Laraque
> 
> Andrei Markov - Paul Mara
> Roman Hamrlik - Jaroslav Spacek
> Josh Georges - Hall Gill
> 
> Max Pac and Camalerri would give a new dynamic to the 2nd line, and actually be different than all the combos we've tried last year. And it would make our 2nd line less European than last year, not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> Oh and I'd actually like to see Garth Murray play on the 4rth line, i like his game.


I'd put Andrei Kostitsyn up on the first line with Gomez too and I'd love to see Kyle Chipchura make it and we can waive Metropolit. Its hard to predict because Martin has always been good at finding complimentary players for his top lines. I also think he's going to be great for guys like Plekanec, Pacioretty and O'Byrne. I also hope the rumor about Lang being given a tryout is true, I love that guy.


----------



## La_Resistance

I don't mind Lang, but we have too many centres as it is...I don't see where he'd fit...but would be nice to have him just in case Gomez or Plekanec go down with injuries.

I would also rather see a young player get the 4rth line spot instead of Metropolit, but meh, I'm not too sure about Chipchura anymore. No speed, no grit, no offense... :roll


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chipchura is actually pretty decent offensively if you check his stats in the AHL. I really liked him in his first stint here and I think he'll be a much better player than guys like Begin and Kostopoulos. he also has been a captain and winner at every level so I'd like to see him get a chance.
I would love for Lang to make the team. He was awesome last year. Bump Lapierre to the wing or the 4th line and roll three offensive lines. He's also great on the pp, who would you rather on the 2nd wave, Plekanec or Lang? they can also sign him for about a million and load the contract with bonuses and they won't count against the cap because of his age. All in all it would make sense if he can still keep up.


----------



## pokeherpro

I'd just like to pre-congratulate the Montreal Canadiens on their eventual 7th place finish in the Eastern Conference, and 1st round elimination for the upcoming season.
Way to go guys!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you seem more concerned about what the Habs are up to then your own team. 21 year old superstar signed yet?


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> you seem more concerned about what the Habs are up to then your own team. 21 year old superstar signed yet?


Haha come on. I'm just getting in as much trash talk as I can while my Bruins are considered as much better than the Habs. It may not be the case after the season starts, that's how the NHL goes these days. Especially with, like you mentioned, Kessel not signed, injured, and Krecji injured too. We may struggle to start and never recover, who knows. I'm trying to distract myself from my own teams issues and making fun of the Habs is a good, fun way for me to do that.


----------



## La_Resistance

The way I see it, Bruins will win the division again this year in the North East. Habs will be 2nd, and Sabres, Leafs and Senators will be fighting in the bottom 3 spots. I think any rational thinker would agree with that.

Penguins are winning the Atlantic since unlike last year they will start with a healthy line-up, not missing their 2 best defencemen. I think Philly with the addition of Pronger and Emery and the continuing emergence of players like Richards, Carter ect... will be close behind and end up 2nd. Devils with Jacques Lemaire will probably have a good season and be 3rd. Rangers 4rth and Islanders bottom last.

Southeast, easy win for the Caps. Canes and an improved Tampa would fight for 2nd place, but I think Cam Ward will make the difference and the Canes will end up with more points, so Canes 2nd and Tampa 3rd. Panthers 4rth, and the Trashers at the bottom.

So here are my predictions for the Eastern Conference standings.

*1- Pittsburgh
2- Boston
3- Washington
4- Philly
5- Montreal
6- New Jersey
7- Carolina
8- Tampa Bay*
9- Ottawa
10- New York
11- Buffalo
12- Toronto
13- Florida
14- Long Island
15- Atlanta


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> I'd just like to pre-congratulate the Montreal Canadiens on their eventual 7th place finish in the Eastern Conference, and 1st round elimination for the upcoming season.
> Way to go guys!


You probably said the same thing in 2002 and 2004 right?


----------



## Lithium4

1-Montreal
2-Philly
3-Washington
4-Boston
5-Pittsburgh
6-Carolina
7-Ottawa
8-New Jersey

9-Buffalo
10-Toronto
11-New York
12-Florida
13-Tampa
14-Atlanta
15-Long Island


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> 1-Montreal
> 2-Philly
> 3-Washington
> 4-Boston
> 5-Pittsburgh
> 6-Carolina
> 7-Ottawa
> 8-New Jersey
> 
> 9-Buffalo
> 10-Toronto
> 11-New York
> 12-Florida
> 13-Tampa
> 14-Atlanta
> 15-Long Island


I hope you're right in your predictions :b


----------



## Lithium4

I always pick Montreal to finish first, I just have to do it.


----------



## JFmtl

let's try for the sake of it...
1-Pittsburgh
2-Washington
3-Ottawa
4-Montréal
5-Philly 
6-Carolina
7-NYR
8-Tampa Bay

9-Boston
10-NJD
11-Buffalo
12-Toronto
13-Florida
14-Atlanta
15-Long Island


----------



## pokeherpro

1-Pittsburgh
2-Washington
3-Boston
4-Philly
5-Carolina
6-New Jersey
7-Ottawa
8-Montreal

9-Florida
10-NY Rangers
11-Buffalo
12-Toronto
13-Tampa
14-Atlanta
15-NY Islanders


----------



## pokeherpro

What's everyone think of the new Wild 3rd jersey? I like it, it's kinda college style.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I can see the Habs finishing 5th or 6th but I honestly would not be that shocked if they were top 3. Good coaching can go a long way. Look at the crappy line ups Martin had in Ottawa early in his career, I think the Habs have improved by a wide margin and the team is suited to Martin's style.


----------



## so_so_shy

On paper, i don't see the habs as overall any better than last year.
Hopefully on the ice they prove that wrong.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I can see the Habs finishing 5th or 6th but I honestly would not be that shocked if they were top 3. Good coaching can go a long way. Look at the crappy line ups Martin had in Ottawa early in his career, I think the Habs have improved by a wide margin and the team is suited to Martin's style.


Martin hasn't had a successful coaching season since Ottawa prior to the lockout. His 3 year stint with Florida was mediocre at best and they didn't have horrible teams. The Habs are better than those Florida teams he coached, but they're also in a much tougher division than the Panthers were.
And the record he attained with Ottawa was done with one of the best drafted/scouted teams Ive ever seen, even though they always choked in April/May. The Habs are more similar to the Panthers of the last 3 years than the Senators of the early 2000's.
He's an upgrade over Carboneau though so in comparison to him, Martin will be a major improvement, as long as the players buy into what his game plan is.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

loooool revisionist history for sure. google those Senators teams, they had Yashin and then there was a drop. even Alfredsson had yet to become a point per game player. Hossa wasn't even Hossa yet, and don't even get me started on their no name defense and garage league goalies. I also think that a coach can take a little credit for developing young players. Just like Carbo has ****ed up O'Byrne and Kostitsyn, I'm sure Martin helped guys like Chara and Hossa. His playoff record is a little sketchy but then again getting yourself one game from the finals with Patrick Lalime in your net is an accomplishment in my humble opinion. he is top ten in wins and games coached for a reason. Most players who played for him speak of him glowingly. you don't think the Bruins jump last year is a reflection on Julien?


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> loooool revisionist history for sure. google those Senators teams, they had Yashin and then there was a drop. even Alfredsson had yet to become a point per game player. Hossa wasn't even Hossa yet, and don't even get me started on their no name defense and garage league goalies. I also think that a coach can take a little credit for developing young players. Just like Carbo has ****ed up O'Byrne and Kostitsyn, I'm sure Martin helped guys like Chara and Hossa. His playoff record is a little sketchy but then again getting yourself one game from the finals with Patrick Lalime in your net is an accomplishment in my humble opinion. he is top ten in wins and games coached for a reason. Most players who played for him speak of him glowingly. you don't think the Bruins jump last year is a reflection on Julien?


I don't see any future superstars in the Habs system, do you? The Sens had Hossa, Havlat, Alfreddson, Redden, Phillips, and yes, even Yashin and Bonk, all entering their prime years together as a nucleus. Montreal doesnt have anything close to that. Yeah, I dont think I ever said Martin wasn't a good coach or wouldnt improve the Habs current roster, I just think a slight improvement of this roster will be equal to last seasons team. I don't think the guys you brought in will replace what left but that's just my opinion and I openly dislike the Habs so I may be slightly biased lol.
I don't think Martin will let Montreal skate and play offensively as much as you seem to think he will.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol you don't want to think that the Habs have good prospects. did you know that Andrei Kostitsyn was projected to go top 5 but didn't because he has epilepsy? at age 24 I'm not ready to give up on him and I still think with a good centre and some direction he could score 40. his brother sucked last year too but I think with a little coaching he too could be good. guys like Plekanec, Lapierre, Latendresse, and Pacioretty all have 20 goal potential and just might break out under Martin. P.K Subban also has superstar written all over him. theres a reason why the Habs always rank high in prospect ratings. Not to mention we have one of the best defensemen in the world in Markov. Gionta and Gomez have both played and excelled under defensive coaches and this guy Cammilleri scored more goals than anyone on the Bruins roster. you will see when the season begins.


----------



## so_so_shy

Habs will have a better season than bruins.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we'll beat em in the spring.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> lol you don't want to think that the Habs have good prospects. did you know that Andrei Kostitsyn was projected to go top 5 but didn't because he has epilepsy? at age 24 I'm not ready to give up on him and I still think with a good centre and some direction he could score 40. his brother sucked last year too but I think with a little coaching he too could be good. guys like Plekanec, Lapierre, Latendresse, and Pacioretty all have 20 goal potential and just might break out under Martin. P.K Subban also has superstar written all over him. theres a reason why the Habs always rank high in prospect ratings. Not to mention we have one of the best defensemen in the world in Markov. Gionta and Gomez have both played and excelled under defensive coaches and this guy Cammilleri scored more goals than anyone on the Bruins roster. you will see when the season begins.


Sorry, none of the young core you mentioned will remind anyone of what a dynasty is. 20 goal potential? Maybe 20 goals 2 or 3 years of their entire careers, followed by a lot of 10-15 goal seasons. If, say, Florida and Montreal switched rosters, I don't think you'd be liking the Panthers chances as much as you do the current Habs. Plekanec might be the best of them.

All I know is Im tired of predicting, I want to watch some freaking games already.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> Sorry, none of the young core you mentioned will remind anyone of what a dynasty is. 20 goal potential? Maybe 20 goals 2 or 3 years of their entire careers, followed by a lot of 10-15 goal seasons. If, say, Florida and Montreal switched rosters, I don't think you'd be liking the Panthers chances as much as you do the current Habs. Plekanec might be the best of them.
> 
> All I know is Im tired of predicting, I want to watch some freaking games already.


I don't think any player in the Habs right now has superstar potential except for Cary Price. In terms of young players and prospects who should get better, Montreal is filled with them. The Kostitsyn brothers, Latendresse, Lapierre, D'Agostini, Pacioretty, Subban, Weber, Price, Halak are pretty good examples.

Jacques Martin is an excellent candidate to get these players reach their maximum/full potential, and that's where I agree with IHeart, Carbonneau was not the ideal person for that.

Younger players will get better and take a bigger role on this team, and guys like Camalerri, Gomez, Gionta and Markov are all in their prime. We have a pretty good team with a very good coach. This team will be very competitive.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

answer this, if Krecji has an off year and drops to 20 goals and 19 assists will you write him off?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> I don't think any player in the Habs right now has superstar potential except for Cary Price. In terms of young players and prospects who should get better, Montreal is filled with them. The Kostitsyn brothers, Latendresse, Lapierre, D'Agostini, Pacioretty, Subban, Weber, Price, Halak are pretty good examples.
> 
> Jacques Martin is an excellent candidate to get these players reach their maximum/full potential, and that's where I agree with IHeart, Carbonneau was not the ideal person for that.
> 
> Younger players will get better and take a bigger role on this team, and guys like Camalerri, Gomez, Gionta and Markov are all in their prime. We have a pretty good team with a very good coach. This team will be very competitive.


well said. if anyone should appreciate depth and a plethora of 20 goal scorers it should be a Bruins fan.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> answer this, if Krecji has an off year and drops to 20 goals and 19 assists will you write him off?


Well no, since he's only going to be playing 65-70 games this year. 20/19/39 sounds great actually.:b
If you were assuming he was playing a full season, I would be concerned about his assist total going from 51 to 19, especially if he didn't lose the wingers he had last season, but his goal total would be fine. I'd also look at his +/-, which is the main number I'll be paying attention to with him. I'll take 20 goals and 40-50 points from my #2 centre, especially if he's playing 17 minutes a game and has a +/- over 30.

Personally, if the Habs see any significant improvement in any one stat, it'll be all their +/- stats. Martin will be great for that. I'm just not sure why you guys think he'll turn your young guys into 20 goal scorers, that's all. Of the young guys you mentioned, 2 might be consistent 20 goal scores. Might be...


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> well said. if anyone should appreciate depth and a plethora of 20 goal scorers it should be a Bruins fan.


You guys lost 4 potential 20 goal guys in Kovalev, Koivu, Lang and Tanguay. Replaced them with Cammelleri and Gionta, then traded Higgins for Gomez.

By my count, you lost 88 goals, gained 75 goals(39 of them are Cammalleri's), and are counting on A. Kostitsyn, Plekanec, Lapierre and maybe Latendresse to score 20 or close to it.

I think 5 of the 7 guys I named will hit 20, with Cammalerri getting around 30. I guess that's not too bad. I think a strong start will be imperetive to the Habs. With all the new guys, if they start slow, it likely won't end well. 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you named 4 guys, we replaced them with three guys who totalled 75 goals. thats not bad. are you expecting your young guys to improve? How is Lapierre going from 15 to 20 goals that much of a stretch? and Latendresse was on pace for 20 had he played a full season. He's only 22 and has had seasons of 16, 16 and 14 goals. and what if Andrei Kostitsyn is paired with Scott Gomez? you'd agree that he is a better centre than both Koivu and Plekanec at this moment, no? so 30 isn't that much of a stretch for him. At age 24 I'd like to think he hasn't plateau'ed yet.
We've also improved at the point with Spacek, so that will improve the power play and that will mean more goals.
the question is, who is gonna replace Phil Kessel's 36 goals and x-factor that he brings everytime he is on the ice? Steve Begin?


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> you named 4 guys, we replaced them with three guys who totalled 75 goals. thats not bad. are you expecting your young guys to improve? How is Lapierre going from 15 to 20 goals that much of a stretch? and Latendresse was on pace for 20 had he played a full season. He's only 22 and has had seasons of 16, 16 and 14 goals. and what if Andrei Kostitsyn is paired with Scott Gomez? you'd agree that he is a better centre than both Koivu and Plekanec at this moment, no? so 30 isn't that much of a stretch for him. At age 24 I'd like to think he hasn't plateau'ed yet.
> We've also improved at the point with Spacek, so that will improve the power play and that will mean more goals.
> the question is, who is gonna replace Phil Kessel's 36 goals and x-factor that he brings everytime he is on the ice? Steve Begin?


Are you trying to make me cry? I thought we were friends...:teeth

Even without Kessel, we'll walk through your team this year....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no way, we'll trap you into tears of boredom and murder you with our powerplay.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> no way, we'll trap you into tears of boredom and murder you with our powerplay.


Yeah, with Thomas, Chara, Wideman, Bergeron and Krecji on the penalty-kill, I somehow doubt your powerplay will be murdering anything except maybe your playoffs chances.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

bahahaha, keep dreaming. the world goes back to normal next season.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> bahahaha, keep dreaming. the world goes back to normal next season.


Last year was the first year that the world really was back to normal, for me, Growing up, the Bruins were almost always better than the Habs except for '93 obviously, but if you cant admit you guys had an easy path to the Finals, because of two massive chokejobs by the Penguins and Bruins, then I dunno what to tell ya lol. Basically, in my childhood that I can remember, Boston was better than Montreal except for the spring in '93. I think Boston and Montreal met 4 times in the early 90's at the peak of my hockey loving childhood, with Boston eliminating Montreal from the playoffs all 4 times. Woulda been 5, including '93 if Boston hadn't overlooked Buffalo and Pittsburgh hadn't overlooked the Islanders.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you should write propaganda.


----------



## pokeherpro

Bruins/Habs, Eastern Conference Finals. I am praying for it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

then you should pray for the Habs finishing higher than 8th.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> then you should pray for the Habs finishing higher than 8th.


Well no, my first choice would be for Montreal to finish 9th or worse.
But if they make it, I hope they finish 7th and Boston finishes 3rd.
Montreal beats Washington, Boston beats New Jersey. Montreal would play Pittsburgh, Boston would play probably Philly. Then Boston and Montreal would both need to win. I dunno if it's possible that way.
More likely is a 1st round matchup if Montreal takes 6th and Boston takes 3rd.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> Last year was the first year that the world really was back to normal, for me, Growing up, the Bruins were almost always better than the Habs except for '93 obviously, but if you cant admit you guys had an easy path to the Finals, because of two massive chokejobs by the Penguins and Bruins, then I dunno what to tell ya lol. Basically, in my childhood that I can remember, Boston was better than Montreal except for the spring in '93. I think Boston and Montreal met 4 times in the early 90's at the peak of my hockey loving childhood, with Boston eliminating Montreal from the playoffs all 4 times. Woulda been 5, including '93 if Boston hadn't overlooked Buffalo and Pittsburgh hadn't overlooked the Islanders.


I have fresher memories of 2002 where Habs finished 8th and face the 1st place Bruins, with Koivu making his comeback from cancer going into corners knocking guys over twice his size, being matched up against Joe Thornton. Oh that game winner by Koivu in game 3 was one of my best hockey memories ever. If I remember correctly, Habs were trailing something like 1-3, Koivu ended up with 2 assists and the game winner to make it 4-3 in the 3rd. Oh and I also have pretty good memories of the 7th place Habs upsetting once again the favourite 2nd place Bruins, once again Koivu outplaying ''superstar'' Joe Thornton.

Actually, Koivu has almost always owed the Bruins in the last decade.

2 amazing goals by Koivu vs the Bruins





Koivu shootout winner vs the Bruins





Koivu destroys Denis Wideman





And the game winner in game 3


----------



## pokeherpro

I always liked Koivu. Probably had a lot to do with the coming back from cancer. And he's always played the right way, I don't recall seeing him act out of line.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I love Koivu, I hope he wins the Cup in Anaheim. The best was in 2004 when they kept saying that Thornton was playing so badly because of a rib injury and then when the playoffs ended it turned out that Koivu pretty much had the same ailment, funny cause Koivu destroyed the Bruins that year. People also forget that before his first knee injury he looked like he was on his way to becoming a bonafied # 1 centre. ahhh what could have been. Its going to be weird without him this year, he's the only one I'm really going to miss.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I love Koivu, I hope he wins the Cup in Anaheim. The best was in 2004 when they kept saying that Thornton was playing so badly because of a rib injury and then when the playoffs ended it turned out that Koivu pretty much had the same ailment, funny cause Koivu destroyed the Bruins that year. People also forget that before his first knee injury he looked like he was on his way to becoming a bonafied # 1 centre. ahhh what could have been. Its going to be weird without him this year, he's the only one I'm really going to miss.


That series turned out to be a blessing in disguise for Bruins fans. That series finished Joe Thornton in Boston. After that series was the lockout, and when they started playing again, Thornton only played 23 more games as a Bruin.
I knew right away and would try to tell my dad and my bestfriend that trading Thornton was the best thing we could have done. Without trading Thornton, we don't get Chara or Savard. Instead of Thornton, we signed both of those guys instead and then drafted well. Changed the franchise for the better, and Sharks fans know what Im talking about. I love him, he's a great player but for some reason he just doesn't look like a winner to me.

Koivu and Big Joe will be seeing a lot of each again with the Sharks and Ducks. I'll be able to watch the games cause they'll be late at night after the Bruins games.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Big Joe is the Tin Man, no heart whatsoever.


----------



## pokeherpro

Ok so according to a TSN.ca article today, the Bruins are $1.6 million under the cap, and Phil Kessel wants something in the $4-$5 million range. Sooo, basically, if you take back the Derek Morris contract, the Bruins are $5 million under the cap, with their top goal scorer wanting $4-$5 million...hmm. Wow. Unbelieveable, if they don't get him signed, I dunno what Im gunna do haha. Maybe cry or something.


----------



## JFmtl

Toronto is apparently now is a position to make an offer sheet to Phil Kessel....

http://tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=290103

Is Toronto Sport Network daydreaming, or can this happen...?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

it could very easily happen.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

haha anyone see Pierre Boivin rip the french media a new one on RDS? it was beautiful.


----------



## JFmtl

What, you mean there is NOT a conspiracy to purge the habs from all francophone, like Réjean Tremblay suggests?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol...Rejaune Tremblay is sooooo pathetic, I don't know why La Presse employs him as a hockey writer when he never writes about hockey.
Seriously though, I had my doubts about Boivin but he did a good job here. I loved the line about being in the grocery store, and he looked like a genuinely mad and righteous man. hopefully the media shuts up this year with their conspiracies.


----------



## Lithium4

What show was this?


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, and even if it's a slow year in term of the number of Québécois/french speaker on the team, they did give a chance to many french speaking coach in the past, and lately to Guy Boucher in Hamilton.

In fact, Jacques Martin must be one of the few active french speaking coach that didn't started his NHL career with Montréal


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> What show was this?


it was on Sport 30 on RDS. they will probably show it again tonight and tomorrow morning. its just an interview from the golf tournament.


----------



## Lithium4

The low number of french speakers on the Habs is appalling, regardless of the number of mother-tongued francophones. It is really a shame that nobody learns french anymore like Gainey, Robinson, Shutt and Dryden all did...


----------



## Lithium4

Sport 30, that's what I figured. I think it airs again at 10:00.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> Yeah, and even if it's a slow year in term of the number of Québécois/french speaker on the team, they did give a chance to many french speaking coach in the past, and lately to Guy Boucher in Hamilton.
> 
> In fact, Jacques Martin must be one of the few active french speaking coach that didn't started his NHL career with Montréal


see there's a point you just brought up by accident. Is it about Quebecers or french speakers? because Jacques Martin is from Ontario, so is Bob Hartley. I also wonder if guys like Rejaune counted Randy Mackay as a real Québecois when he was on the team?

The argument these guys present is so flawed its not even funny. Yes, the Canadiens built dynasties with a lot of french players but it was a different league then. Most players were from Canada, now you have 25 different countries represented in the NHL, would the Canadiens really be helping themselves by drafting from a province of 7 million? And most marquee french players do not want to play here so we have to settle for scrap like Brisebois and Begin.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> The low number of french speakers on the Habs is appalling, regardless of the number of mother-tongued francophones. It is really a shame that nobody learns french anymore like Gainey, Robinson, Shutt and Dryden all did...


the media is way different now then it was then. did you know that Saku Koivu spoke french but was too uncomfortable to do it in front of the media? considering how they take everything out of context and blow it all out of proportion he had every right to feel this way.

What really appalling is the lack of Stanley Cups in the last 16 years.


----------



## Lithium4

Yea sure Saku spoke a few words of French. It would have been nice if he could have eventually mustered the courage to give the 4 or 5 lines that every hockey player repeats during interviews in French at some point, but whatever, nobody is in a position to criticize Koivu's civic commitment. I don't buy that nobody ever speaks french (other than Kostoolous and Brian Savage) out of fear of being taken out of context.


----------



## Lithium4

What is really appaling is that the team chose to sacrifice respecting their fans and yet don't even have a cup to show for it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> Yea sure Saku spoke a few words of French. It would have been nice if he could have eventually mustered the courage to give the 4 or 5 lines that every hockey player repeats during interviews in French at some point, but whatever, nobody is in a position to criticize Koivu's civic commitment. I don't buy that nobody ever speaks french (other than Kostoolous and Brian Savage) out of fear of being taken out of context.


I do, the media is horrible in Montreal, they seriously had it in for Koivu. did you know that when Koivu signed in Anaheim they were laughing at us for being so hung up on this? They had every right to. Its hockey, its not politics, and if someone is spending a good chunk of their year in Montreal and they don't want to learn french, its plain and simply their loss, they miss out on a big part of the culture in Montreal. No one should be obligated to learn the language and as soon as we start pushing the issue it will be curtains for the Habs. 
By the way, Scott Gomez and P.K Subban are both learning french.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> What is really appaling is that the team chose to sacrifice respecting their fans and yet don't even have a cup to show for it.


agreed, we are only now recovering from the Corey/Houle era.


----------



## Lithium4

That's great about Gomez (I hadn't heard about Subban) and I hope it creates an atmosphere where more guys want to do it. But I blame the team more than anything for not encouraging players to learn the language. Of course forcing them to do so would be suicide.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

the team needs to clamp down on the media, a lot of them are so negative and it overshadows a lot of the good work being done. Not to mention a lot of the stuff they print is just made up. I think what Boivin did today is the start of something. Martin will also put them to sleep with his boring post game press conferences so its all good.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> What really appalling is the lack of Stanley Cups in the last 16 years.


Appalling isn't the word I'm thinking of...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

37 years has got to be worse.


----------



## pokeherpro

Not really, cause I've only been alive since 1984 and I only remember from 1990. It's really 20 years of no Cups for Boston, as far as I'm concerned and it's 1-0 for Montreal lol.


----------



## pokeherpro

Do you guys think it'd be that fun if your favourite team won the Cup consistently? I mean, the next time Montreal wins the Cup, won't it feel that much better because of how long it's been and how tough it is these days to win a championship one year, nevermind multiple times.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

one day I asked my father who remembers the tail end of the 5 Cups in a row in the 50s and all those Cups in the 60s and 70s and he said it never got old. that can be the new Montreal insult, "wow, all those Cups, how boring that must have been."


----------



## pokeherpro

Maybe I used the wrong word. Of course it'd be fun to see the Bruins win the Cup 5 years in a row or something.
I guess I dunno cause none of my teams have been a dynasty while I've been a fan. The Bruins and Red Sox were competitive for the majority of my lifetime time but never really won the big one til the Red Sox won in 2004. That one meant more to me than when they won again in 2007. It was much more fun because of how long it had been, and considering I had never seen one of my favourite teams win anything.
I think it'll be the same when the Bruins wins again. Watching them win, for the first time, will be the happiest moment of my life...after that, it won't be the same.


----------



## La_Resistance

All I have to say is that the media covering hockey in Montreal is the biggest joke in sports media history. Patrice Brisebois was praised by the media while Craig Rivet was treated like crap. Why? Rivet was always there to get his hands dirty, to defend his teammates, while Brisebois was scared of his own shadow. Why the double standards? I hate when politics get mixed with sports, but it seems in Montreal it's inevitable. If only Saku Koivu's name would be Serge Tremblay, he'd probably still be the captain of the Montreal Canadiens today. A guy who deserved the most respect from fans and media, was treated like garbage by the ''respected'' members of our great media like Ron Fournier, Michel Villeneuve, Rejean Tremblay, Pierre Reinfret, Michel Bergeron ect... 

If only I could tune out 99% of the media and just listen to Dany Dubé...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if Bob Gainey has it in for french Canadians, why would he have given Patrice Brisebois, arguably the worst defenseman in the NHL, a contract two years in a row when no one else would?


----------



## JFmtl

And, also, I think (not sure) that the overall number (or pourcentage) of french canadian in the NHL is dropping, and IMO, the habs should NOT have to hire marginal french canadian players just for the sake of it. You don't do charity when you are at the elite level.

Oh, and IHSMQ, an article from your favorite journalist 
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/opinions/...s-evident-envers-les-joueurs-francophones.php

PS: Réjean Tremblay has SA


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Rejean Tremblay is an attention ***** with SA. he is obviously trying to draw attention to himself in order to destroy his SA.

And Brian Murray is an idiot.


----------



## JFmtl

Heatley (impact 1st line forward, but obliviously an ***) for Milanek (good generic 2nd liner) and Cheechoo (Mr Thanks Joe for that Rocket Richard trophy).....

Brian Murray was pretty much hand-tied on this. In the circumstances here, it's not that of a bad deal. Don't forget Heatley has an Non-trade clause and used it to prevent being traded to Deadmonton, so it's not like he can necessary listen to the best offer. 

PS: Heatley has SA too, this summer he was just desperately trying attention from people, plus, his huge visor is obliviously some way to isolate from other people around


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah that visor looks like a windshield. good riddance to Heatley scoring on the Habs all the time. Murray only has himself to blame in the whole situation because it is pretty obvious that he leaked the story. everything Murray tries to do or actually does gets leaked, he's a pathetic GM. Cheechoo and Michalek are both decent second liners but Ottawa has zero depth at centre. Fisher is a great 3rd line centre but shouldn''t be relied on in a second line role and Spezza is only one guy. the earlier rumor of Frolov and Stoll was much better.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah that visor looks like a windshield. good riddance to Heatley scoring on the Habs all the time. *Murray only has himself to blame in the whole situation because it is pretty obvious that he leaked the story*. everything Murray tries to do or actually does gets leaked, he's a pathetic GM. Cheechoo and Michalek are both decent second liners but Ottawa has zero depth at centre. Fisher is a great 3rd line centre but shouldn''t be relied on in a second line role and Spezza is only one guy. *the earlier rumor of Frolov and Stoll was much better*.


Oh i wasn't aware of that, then you're right, he an idiot, he should be the one spending saturday night watching youtube videos :b. Frolov seems as good if not better than Michalek, but while Stoll adds depth, i don't think he is more suited than Fisher to play second line center (except for one year, he is mostly a 40-ish pointer)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Ottawa pretty much traded Heatley for two guys who won't score as many goals as him combined and make as much as he does. Its gonna be good times against them this year.


----------



## JFmtl

Unless Kovalev decides he shows up for every game against Montréal... plus if I recall correctly, they had quite a strong finish at the end of the last season... I hope you are right, but IMO, il n'y en aura pas de facile.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they went on a hot streak when Clouston came in and then slowed down towards the end. even the Islanders got hot near the end of the year, its a lot easier to when you're already out of the playoffs.
I'm not gonna worry about Mr. Kovalev this year.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, but still, there is a lot of talent on that Ottawa team, and those 2 guys they got from SJ might really help them in term of depth. They could do some damage IMO


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they won't make the playoffs.


----------



## finster

Sorry, I didn't read any of the posts but I just want to say I live in detroit and watch the CBC alot so I've been following the Phoenix situation and I can't believe they won't let that team go to Hamiltion, ON. This reminds .me of when they had a CFL team in Las Vegas (WTF).

Gary the commissioner needs to realize that hockey is more popular where it snows than it is the desert. Duh.


----------



## Miss Princess

just wanted to stop by and say how much i hate the leafs.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

who is your team?


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> they won't make the playoffs.


They will be in the fight for the playoffs



finster said:


> Sorry, I didn't read any of the posts but I just want to say I live in detroit and watch the CBC alot so I've been following the Phoenix situation and I can't believe they won't let that team go to Hamiltion, ON. This reminds .me of when they had a CFL team in Las Vegas (WTF).
> 
> Gary the commissioner needs to realize that hockey is more popular where it snows than it is the desert. Duh.


Putting teams in the desert and south was a huge part of Bettman's plan. Phoenix moving away means admitting failure for him, plus it could set a precedent for other struggling southern teams.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bring back the Nordique first.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Bring back the Nordique first.


That would be nice. Québec city would first need to build a modern arena. Now that some rich people expressed their interest (PKP, the Rémillards bros), there is actually a chance it could happen. But, Bettman would have to let one of the struggling southern team leave first...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

They could be the charity team for the crappy Quebec players.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> They could be the charity team for the crappy Quebec players.


Yeah, and we could send them all the Réjean Tremblay's and all the other Nordique former fans journalists.

Do you have a few millions dollars spare? we could bring back the Nordiques just for that purpose


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Rejean doesn't deserve Quebec City, we should send him to Siberia to cover the KHL.


----------



## JFmtl

haha, what about sending him in North Korea, but without the proper authorization? too much?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

that actually sounds perfect.


----------



## JFmtl

And no Bill Clinton to save him!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah but he might become President and he'd nuke Canada.


----------



## JFmtl

Not if he is in a North Korean gulag


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I wish La Presse would just fire him.


----------



## JFmtl

I think the Habs will win the cup before that...actually that would be nice, to see his disappointed face. I wish he would retire or concentrate on writing TV series :b


----------



## La_Resistance

Let's ship him to North Pole instead. He can apply to become Santa. He already has the figure for it...


----------



## Lithium4

So, who's gonna join the inaugural SAS Hockey Pool?


----------



## brokensaint

Lithium4 said:


> So, who's gonna join the inaugural SAS Hockey Pool?


I'd love too, where do I sign up?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I've never been in a hockey pool before.


----------



## Lithium4

La Resistance and I were talking about doing it. Maybe a Live draft Yahoo league, its free.


----------



## JFmtl

i would be in if there is one .


----------



## La_Resistance

Poolexpert.com is really great site. I've used it for so many years and I don't see any other site coming close to how good it is. I'll gladly cover the fees and put it on my credit card, it's no big deal. Should be less than 15$.

There are different type of pool formats, group selections or drafts. I personally prefer drafts, so if you get a player he belongs to you and nobody else can pick him. And later on we could have trades and such. I'm open to all suggestions in terms of how we could do the pool, but I could suggest a format, and you guys can let me know what you think. 

1. Since this is gonna be a friendly thing, I'm guessing no money is involved. So pool winner would get bragging rights. But we could make it interesting and put something on the line, for example pool winner gets to choose the signature of every other pool member for a limited duration, like 1 month. Example pokerherpro wins the pool, he could say everyone else has to put their sig : Milan Lucic is god :roll :no lol... and we'd all have to do it. Just an idea to spice things up. Of course if ever that happens, I'll get as many infractions possible to get myself banned :b

2. We could do a draft by position. So let's say we're 6 people in the pool, we'd have to figure a way to pick names randomly in a hat or something and assign a drafting position to each person. So let's say there is 15 rounds, round 1 would be (1-6), round 2 (6-1), round 3 (1-6), round 4 (6-1) and so on....

3. We need to decide on how many players in total we pick, forwards, defencemen and goalies. I suggest, a full roster... 12 forwards, 6 defenceman, 2 goalies. And just in case of injuries we can allow 3 extra picks are reservists, of any position. 

4. We need to decide on a points system. I'd say we should go with 1 goal = 1pt. 1 assist = 1pt. Goalie win = 2pts, goalie shutout = +3pts (5 total, 2 for the win and 3 for the shutout)

5. We need to decide if trades are aloud or not. If they are, we should decide on a trade deadline. Allowing trades would make things interesting along the season.

6. The way we could set all this up is make a new thread on this forum for SAS NHL 2009-2010 Hockey Pool. Anyone interested can post and say they will join. We could pick names in a hat, this could be done either in one of our next Montreal meetups since i guess most of the people are from Montreal, the others would have to trust us :b Or we can have a volunteer who could do it on webcam....I don't know, these are just ideas. As soon as the draft order is settled, people can make their picks directly on the forum...

Unless someone else has a better, less complicated idea...?


----------



## Lithium4

Ali, does poolexpert have live drafts? Yahoo does. 

I love point #1.

I'm not sure about draft by position, maybe I'm misunderstanding. We would draft all the goalies, then all d-men etc.? 

I'm a fanatic for realism, so my vote would be 23 players, with a minimum of 12 forwards, 6 d-men and 2 goalies, but whatever y'all decide.

Again, I have my favourite point system, but I would play anything. Personally, I'm a fan of Yahoo-style head to head, where every week we're playing another team in the league. Fantasy points can be tricky if you over or under value a given stat. Again though, I'd play anything.

Trades are fun, but a veto system would be cool, if possible. Its all for fun though, so nobody should be trying to rip anyone off.


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> who is your team?


If she doesn't respond within 24 hours, we get to claim her as a Habs fan.


----------



## JFmtl

emmm.... i'm not an expert about hockey pool logistics, so i'll leave that to you too...


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Ali, does poolexpert have live drafts? Yahoo does.
> 
> I love point #1.
> 
> I'm not sure about draft by position, maybe I'm misunderstanding. We would draft all the goalies, then all d-men etc.?
> 
> I'm a fanatic for realism, so my vote would be 23 players, with a minimum of 12 forwards, 6 d-men and 2 goalies, but whatever y'all decide.
> 
> Again, I have my favourite point system, but I would play anything. Personally, I'm a fan of Yahoo-style head to head, where every week we're playing another team in the league. Fantasy points can be tricky if you over or under value a given stat. Again though, I'd play anything.
> 
> Trades are fun, but a veto system would be cool, if possible. Its all for fun though, so nobody should be trying to rip anyone off.


I don't think they have live drafts Ryan, and I'm not sure how the head to head concept would work with yahoo. But I agree that live draft would actually be better, so we wouldn't have to wait weeks before the whole thing is completed.

About the drafting, it's up to you who you choose at what round, as long as you end up with the required number of players for each position. So you could choose a goalie as your no.1 pick, and I could go with a forward for example.


----------



## pokeherpro

Im down for a hockey pool. I like live drafts where you're the only one with the players you pick. NHL.com also has a fantasy manager thing but I'll play anywhere but if no one has to spend money to set up the league, that'd be nice so if Yahoo is free and has a live draft.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I'm down for some fantasy hockey.... oh to the people drafting before me, Crosby and Malkin decided to retire after winning the cup.


----------



## pokeherpro

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I'm down for some fantasy hockey.... oh to the people drafting before me, Crosby and Malkin decided to retire after winning the cup.


I'll draft Carey Price then...I just need to have a good defense/offense/coach in front of him and he'll lead me to at least the 1st round of the playoffs.

Waits for the obligitory Tim Thomas/Scott Walker comments.:b


----------



## Lithium4

So, how many are we up to? The 4-man Montreal crew, the Bruins fan, Broken Saint and Needle?

And we haven't even started a thread yet.

Ali, if poolexpert doesn't have live drafts, should we try Yahoo then? 

As for scoring, we have three options. 

Fantasy point, which is a totallly customizable system liek the one Ali mentioned on the previous page. We could assign point values to whatever stats we decide to use.

Roto, which is popular for baseball, but works well for hockey too. Basically we decide what stat catergories we want and the objective is to have your team finish as high in each category as possible.

H2H, whic, as Yahoo uses it, is basicaly like roto except you are competeing against someone every week. So, let's say my team was playing pokherpro's in week 1. Let's say my team beats his in oh, I dunno, 24 catergories, while his team beats mine in say, let's pick a random number, 5. So my team would win the week 24-5 and that would be my cummulative score. So, the point is to not just win your match, but beat your opponent by a really lopsided margin, like 24-5.

Basically it is roto, with the adde twist of having an opponent to trash talk each week.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> So, how many are we up to? The 4-man Montreal crew, the Bruins fan, Broken Saint and Needle?
> 
> And we haven't even started a thread yet.
> 
> Ali, if poolexpert doesn't have live drafts, should we try Yahoo then?
> 
> As for scoring, we have three options.
> 
> Fantasy point, which is a totallly customizable system liek the one Ali mentioned on the previous page. We could assign point values to whatever stats we decide to use.
> 
> Roto, which is popular for baseball, but works well for hockey too. Basically we decide what stat catergories we want and the objective is to have your team finish as high in each category as possible.
> 
> H2H, whic, as Yahoo uses it, is basicaly like roto except you are competeing against someone every week. So, let's say my team was playing pokherpro's in week 1. Let's say my team beats his in oh, I dunno, 24 catergories, while his team beats mine in say, let's pick a random number, 5. So my team would win the week 24-5 and that would be my cummulative score. So, the point is to not just win your match, but beat your opponent by a really lopsided margin, like 24-5.
> 
> Basically it is roto, with the adde twist of having an opponent to trash talk each week.


Dont forget IHSMQ, I think she said she would. Maybe I just imagined that though...unless you're including her in the 4-man group haha.


----------



## pokeherpro

Oh speaking of hockey, I got invited by 2 of my bestfriends(one of whom I havent seen in over a year) to see Ottawa play Florida tomorrow night. It's $20 and they're nosebleed seats, but we're getting moved down by my friends dad who works security at ScotiaBank Place(off topic, the most retarded name ever for a staduim, in any sport.)

...and I said I'd go....but I'm going to cancel last minute. There will be 3 other guys there, all of them very social and outgoing and talkative, all that stuff so it's just going to be a drunkfest. My friend will call or come here tomorrow and I'll have to tell him the bad news and he'll beg me to go and it'll suck cause I'll feel so awkward.
Damn social anxiety.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I've never been in a hockey pool before.


Okay, that's what you said haha.

You should play. It'll add another Canadiens fan, which in turn will make it funnier to me when a Habs fan doesn't win this league, even though there were so many of them lol.


----------



## JFmtl

nonono don't do that, hockey tickets are hockey tickets. Anyway, you don't have to talk as much as they do anyway...


----------



## pokeherpro

I know, I really want to go because I've never seen an NHL game from the lowest level before. And I would go if it was just me and my friends. But not all their other friends. Haha. No way. When I first said yes, it was just me, my two friends, and a cousin of one those guys, whom I know. But then it slowly started becoming 5 guys, 6 guys, 7 guys. No thanks.


----------



## JFmtl

Well...that is your choice... you could just tell yourself that THEY have SA, not you :b


----------



## Lithium4

Pokeher, Scotiabank is a decent arena, I've been to a game there. Couldn't you tell yourself, if you don't feel comfortable, you'll just focus on the game. Besides, do you know for sure these other guys are super outgoing? Or are you just assuming they are? I know it's kinda lame advice.

Yes, I was counting McQueen as one of the guys. She'll be there dammit! We'll all have to fight to see who takes Gomez in the first round.


----------



## La_Resistance

Ryan, live draft looks like a good idea, so we could do it with yahoo. Since your familiar with it, I say we put you in charge :b

Btw, there is IllusionalFate and Sabereth who are also hockey fans, I'll send them a PM and see if they wanna join.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Pokeherpro don't ever come to a Montreal meet then, its just a drunk fest where the rest of the world gets diagnosed with SA.


----------



## pokeherpro

I actually think I would be fine with you guys because I'd be around people who understand how it is to kinda always be on the brink of a possible panic attack haha. My friends played junior and Division 3 college hockey, and so did these other guys who will be there. They all know each other, and they're real cocky arrogant guys, who can be funny if you are like them, but I'm not. I'm just going to have no confidence around them and I hate feeling like that around people I'm meeting for the first time. Plus, the Bruins and Maple Laughs are playing on TSN tomorrow night in HD, and I wanna see the fights. Pre-season is good for those.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

when would this live draft be happening? and you can refer me to as the sas penguins fan... loved that team since i was a wee lad, went through the lemieux and jagr years, then had to suffer through a season where dick tarnstrom led the team in scoring, now its back to the glory years with malkin, crosby, fleury etc.


----------



## IllusionalFate

I'd definitely be up for this SAS hockey pool.

I think utilizing a live draft would be best, and for the sake of realism a 23 man roster would be ideal IMO. But I'd be fine with 21 too.

The only issue I could see popping up is if several players are injured. How would someone be able to ice a full roster in that situation?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

anyone listening to the Habs game? I think Michel Lacroix is gonna have a lot of fun saying "Cammilleri" all year long.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> anyone listening to the Habs game? I think Michel Lacroix is gonna have a lot of fun saying "Cammilleri" all year long.


On ckac?


----------



## Lithium4

I'm watching it right now! Ahh Habs hockey!


----------



## Lithium4

Extended highlights on RIS

I don't understand why they don't televise pre-season games.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> On ckac?


yeah I love me some Danny Dubé.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, I wish Dany Dubé was on RDS instead of Benoit Brunet lol


----------



## Lithium4

Was the crowd chanting PK PK? That's gotta be good for the confidence level.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> Yeah, I wish Dany Dubé was on RDS instead of Benoit Brunet lol


I said that to someone at work today. Brunet even makes Yvon look good. Pierre Houde is great but Brunet brings the whole thing down with his dirty Gatineau accent...lol.


----------



## pokeherpro

I would need to learn 4 or 5 more languages to be able to have the vocabulary to explain just how ******* happy I am that hockey is almost on again. The product on the ice is maybe the best I've ever seen.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

imagine all the people you could talk to then.


----------



## JFmtl

imagine all the *girls* you could talk to then. :lol


----------



## MAH420

any of yall see the Phaneuf hit on Okopso? What are your thoughts? 

looks clean to me but on other forums, people were saying he should of let up because its preseason, but if your a dmen, are you really gonna pass up on the oppurtunity when you see someone skating with their head down in the neutral zone.


----------



## pokeherpro

That was a beautiful hit. Phaneuf had a horrible year last season and has something to prove this year. If he lets up on that hit and it leads to any type of scoring chance for the Islanders, Phaneuf would get yelled at by his coach, pre-season or not.
I feel bad for Okposo cause he was kinda forced into the hit by the backchecking forward and the other defensman. He had no place to go except for the middle and I guess he assumed Phaneuf was going to keep skating backwards. Well, he didn't and Okposo never knew what hit him.


----------



## pokeherpro

JFmtl said:


> imagine all the *girls* you could talk to then. :lol


I think you mean imagine all the girls I could think about talking to but never actually talk to? Haha yeah that makes more sense.


----------



## Lithium4

Phaneuf hit was sick. And then he still puts that Islanders rookie on his *** after coming off the bench. Double Dion!


----------



## pokeherpro

Apparently the trade of Phil Kessel has happened. Traded to Toronto for a 1st and 2nd round pick in 2010, and a 1st round pick in 2011. Kessel will then sign a 5 year $27 million contract. 
Not happy about this, unless the Leafs finish in the bottom 5 of the league both this season and next.
Who is gunna score now? 36 goals and not unreasonable to expect 40 playing with Savard. He won't score 40 with Toronto, not until the last few years of his deal at least. The Leafs don't exactly have a top flight centreman. Unless they play Kessel at centre? After all, that's his natural position.
Ugh...I'm so mad about this. 36 goals at age 21...you don't just walk away from that.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bruins just got a lot worse.


----------



## pokeherpro

They certainly did in the short-term. We won't know who the winner of this trade is til we see how Kessel does in Toronto, and what these draft picks turn into. I'm not sure a 21 year old should be getting $5.4 million a year but whatever.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he doesn't deserve that much. He won't be as good in Toronto as Mikhail Grabovski is a bit of a step down from Marc Savard.


----------



## JFmtl

Kessel had ONE excellent season (last season) plus two 30-40 ish seasons. Even if he has the potential to be an excellent player, I don't really agree with the idea of that much money and security to a 21 yo guy. I might not be "modern" in term of NHL business thinking, but I think a player should have to prove more before getting that type of contrat.


----------



## pokeherpro

Well not only that, I mean yeah 36 goals at 21 is nice but he had 60 total points and I don't see that getting much higher unless Toronto brings in more offensive talent. 
There must be something in Kessel that the Bruins didn't like, personally. There are a lot of things outside the stats sheet that tells a GM whether or not a player is worth $5+ million a year for 5 years. 
I hope we use one of the first round picks in a deadline deal.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

interesting flukey stat I read is that only 8 of Kessel's goals were against playoff teams, not sure if its true but its interesting. though he did have a good playoff.
There has got to be something more ro the story though, there's more to the Heatley thing and there is more to this. you just don't give Derek Morris 3.3 million and trade your potential superstar.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I don't think trading Kessel was that bad of a move considering both leafs 1st round picks will probably be quite high, but if signing Derek Morris meant not being able to sign Kessel then its a bad decision... I don't understand how Derek Morris keeps living off his reputation of being a very good damn from years ago, he continues duping teams into giving him bad contracts.

and a sidepoint, the Leafs needed to make a move like this, to get a young potential top goal scorer for years to come, because their forward group is looking pretty terrible.


----------



## JFmtl

Hopefully, this move will weaken the Bruins enough for them to finish 9th in the east, while strengthening the leafs just enough to be 10th (no top picks, no playoffs :b)


----------



## pokeherpro

Nah, Bruins are too good defensively to drop to 9th. I don't even think this will drop them out of the top seed in their division. 3rd place seems likely.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Derek Morris is no better than Paul Mara, yet somehow he makes more than double. The guy either has compromising pictures or a great agent.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Derek Morris is no better than Paul Mara, yet somehow he makes more than double. The guy either has compromising pictures or a great agent.


Well....over the last 2 seasons combined, Morris has 7 more points than Mara, so he must be worth the double :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

omg Morris is a bargain!!!!


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> omg Morris is a bargain!!!!


Yeah he is!!! I'd trade Markov to make room for him!!!!!:clap


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Markov has SA.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Markov has SA.


and he doesn't speak French, so bring back Patrick Traverse :mum


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Patrick Traverse is like the Breezer minus the talent.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Patrick Traverse is like the Breezer minus the talent.


So what, he is a Québécois!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he can be captain. he is older than Lapierre and Latendresse.


----------



## JFmtl

Right!!!


Habs losing 3-1, i feel like posting on Frustration board!!! :bah :teeth


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Martin=Ontario Trash


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Martin=Ontario Trash


Yeah, i thought he was a _bon petit Québécois_ the last 2 games, but now he just a **** Ontarian, and I'm ready to bet he isn't wearing a lucky tie :sus


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

his french sucks, too.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> his french sucks, too.


That is enough, I will coach the habs to victory :b

EDIT: wanna be assist coach?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yes, I will answer all of Rejean's questions.


----------



## La_Resistance

We hired the wrong Jacques, Gainey should have named Demers as coach.


----------



## JFmtl

The Honorable Senator Jacques Demers must be too busy right now with his new job in Ottawa


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Breezer for d coach.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Breezer for d coach.


booooooooooooo


----------



## pokeherpro

6-1 loss to the Sens. Ouch. That had to hurt, even if it is just pre-season. Price is looking like a Christmas tree and that's still 3 months away.


----------



## JFmtl

:bah


----------



## La_Resistance




----------



## Lithium4

Sorry, I wasn't wearing my lucky shirt.


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't wearing my lucky shirt.


Me neither, it still have that pot smell on it


----------



## Lithium4

Heh. That's why they lost then.


----------



## JFmtl

that is what those habs need


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pokeherpro said:


> 6-1 loss to the Sens. Ouch. That had to hurt, even if it is just pre-season. Price is looking like a Christmas tree and that's still 3 months away.


oh noes pre-season loss!!!
Fire Martin.
Fire Gainey.
Trade Price.
Get more french players.
Give the Eastern Conference to Ottawa cause the Bruins got beaten by the Rags as well.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> oh noes pre-season loss!!!
> Fire Martin.
> Fire Gainey.
> Trade Price.
> Get more french players.
> Give the Eastern Conference to Ottawa cause the Bruins got beaten by the Rags as well.


:afr a loss :afr Fire Gainey :afr


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gainey:roll


----------



## La_Resistance

Koivu scored his 1st goal assisted by Selanne and Perry on the powerplay.... :clap Goooooo Ducks! Allez! On fait le grand V.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saku is not a leader


----------



## La_Resistance

Saku's selfish.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he made Ribeiro leave.


----------



## La_Resistance

Of course he did, why else would they trade him against another Finn?


----------



## pokeherpro

If the Sens get production from Fisher(like 20+ goals) and Foligno can become a better 3rd line player, the Sens have some depth and will do okay this year.
It's just pre-season but a lot of regulars in the lineup. Better hope it doesn't transfer over into the regular season. It's gunna take some time for your team to become a team.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you are obsessed with the Habs. Scared much?


----------



## La_Resistance

Sens are gonna miss the playoffs or fight for 8th spot.


----------



## pokeherpro

Of course I'm obsessed with the Habs, that doesn't make me scared or a fan. They are the biggest rival of my favourite team in my favourite sport, it's natural to think about them a lot. Hey, I'm the guy who actually wants Montreal to make it and not only make it, but make it to the Conference finals and face Boston. I want the biggest stage for the chance to break the Habs hearts. For example, seeing the Red Sox win the World Series in 2004 wouldn't have been the same if we didn't go through the Yankees.

I just don't think you guys will get that far. 

And I'm sure you don't think Boston will get that far. And you're probably right. Haha, I'm a realist, we didn't win last year and just lost our best player.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Trust me, our hearts don't break nearly as much when we lose to you as when you lose to us. I kinda get that feeling, Bruins fans in general come off as incredibly bitter sometimes.


----------



## pokeherpro

Bitter about what? Lol, maybe old time Bruins fans who can remember the Original 6 days, but not me. I'm not bitter about anything. Actually I'm bitter that Bobby Orr couldn't have knee surgery like they do these days and play another 6-8 years. Other than that, nothing. I've never seen the Habs dominate the Bruins in the playoffs, for any long period of time, ever in my life, so I have nothing to be jealous of. 
Rivalry games are fun. If beating us doesn't do anything for you, that's fine. I'm sure beating Toronto does but that's something you haven't done in the playoffs since when? When was the last time Toronto and Montreal met in the playoffs? So if Boston isn't your main rival, which team is? Hating a team more than other teams is part of the fun for me.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they played them in the late 70s. it still doesn't kill the rivalry one bit. Can you imagine if the Leafs and Habs played in the playoffs? it would be way bigger than the Bruins because the entire country would be tuning in, even people who aren't fans of either team. There is nothing like Leafs-Habs on a Saturday night. I don't know how to explain it but its very special.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Predict your teams top 5 point getters...

Pittsburgh Penguins:

Crosby - 122 points (45 goals)

Malkin - 114 points (42 goals)

Gonchar - 70 Points (17 goals)

Kunitz - 64 points (26 goals)

Staal - 61 Points (30 Goals)


----------



## Lithium4

Camalleri - 85 points
Gomez - 82 points
A. Kostitsyn - 72 points
Markov - 68 points
Gionta - 66 points


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I would seriously freak out if Kostitsyn got 72 points.


----------



## Lithium4

He'll do it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

This year? and baby brother with 45 points would be great.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> This year? and baby brother with 45 points would be great.


meh, apparently he came to the camp a little fat...

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/ho...anadien-est-un-peu-plus-chez-lui-a-quebec.php


La Presse said:


> Le cadet des frères Kostitsyn est arrivé plus gras au camp d'entraînement cet automne, et Jacques Martin a reconnu qu'il faisait partie des joueurs qui devaient corriger leurs habitudes de travail


AKost getting 70+ pts is very possible though IMO


----------



## Lithium4

I'm basing my projections on him playing with Gomez along with first unit PP. Martin loves his young talented europeans. I'm hoping AK becomes the next Hossa/Havlat.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> they played them in the late 70s. it still doesn't kill the rivalry one bit. Can you imagine if the Leafs and Habs played in the playoffs? it would be way bigger than the Bruins because the entire country would be tuning in, even people who aren't fans of either team. There is nothing like Leafs-Habs on a Saturday night. I don't know how to explain it but its very special.


Don't you think part of it will be the length of time since the Habs and Laughs have played a truly meaningful game, playing for something other than pride. I think rivalries are born in the playoffs. The Toronto/Montreal thing goes beyond hockey, so it's kinda hard to compare the two.
And I imagine Leafs/Habs on Saturday night is how I feel when it's Yankees/Red Sox on Sunday night or even Saturday afternoon.

As for my teams top 5 point scorers:

Savard: 20/65/85
Ryder: 35/35/70
Krejci: 15/40/55
Lucic: 25/30/55
Chara: 15/30/45


----------



## JFmtl

As far as rivalry, i wish i would have known the Habs/Nords rivalry, i'm sure if a NHL team would come to Québec city, it would quickly overshadow Boston or Toronto in terms of rivalry (unless they suck real bad)


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> I'm basing my projections on him playing with Gomez along with first unit PP. Martin loves his young talented europeans. I'm hoping AK becomes the next Hossa/Havlat.


He can put up Havlat-like numbers easily. He already has in his first two seasons. He'll hover around 25-30 goals for the next 6-8 years. Hossa is on another level, in my opinion. I don't think A.Kostitsyn is scoring 40+ goals ever especially since he took a step back last season, scoring 12 less points and going from +15 to -7. Martin will help that number.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Latendresse is playing on a line with Plekanec and Gionta tonight. Its about the only interesting thing about the game. I can't wait til Martin makes the first cuts.


----------



## Lithium4

The only interesting thing?? Sergei is playing!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chara with a 10 on that dive earlier.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Chara with a 10 on that dive earlier.


tsk tsk, Bruins never dive, only Habs players does.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Ryder was cured when he put on that ultra manly uniform.


----------



## JFmtl

So was Bégin


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

but does he still have a big CH heart?


----------



## JFmtl

nah, he has a Bruins on his heart now. But hopefully, he wont stop his habit of taking bad penalties at the worse time possible


----------



## Lithium4

I gotta agree with Demers, O'Byrne is looking good.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> nah, he has a Bruins on his heart now. But hopefully, he wont stop his habit of taking bad penalties at the worse time possible


yeah but he took those retarded penalties because of his love for the CH and his courage.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> I gotta agree with Demers, O'Byrne is looking good.


yeah he looks good. what do you thnk of Desharnais?


----------



## Lithium4

Yea he looks fast. It like to see how he plays in the corners, he looks kinda like Ribs.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah he's got some moves, I actually like him more than Maxwell at this point.


----------



## Lithium4

Sergei!


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah but he took those retarded penalties because of his love for the CH and his courage.


Yeah, that love got us nice results in that game 82 vs toronto in 2007 and in game 4 vs philly in 2008


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah 05-06 Begin was great though.

and Sergei is awesome.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah 05-06 Begin was great though.
> 
> and Sergei is awesome.


I'm a Habs fan, i have a short term memory, and i love to riot :mum


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I burn cop cars.


----------



## JFmtl

Don't forget about eating babies


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and diving.

I love Gionta. he is helping Plekanec with his SA.


----------



## JFmtl

Gionta is the team's official drug pusher? :b


----------



## Lithium4

I think its time to make some cuts.


----------



## Lithium4

And I also love Gionta. Best skater in both his games.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gainey pretty much went to Gionta after Kovalev tried to get an extra year on the contract, at this point Gionta seems like a much more honest player. he doesn't stop skating.

I think I heard the cuts are coming after the game tomorrow. After that we'll see a much tighter team. I was impressed with the third period though, but too many guys missing the net and fanning on shots.

I thought Halak was pretty good too.


----------



## pokeherpro

Another win over an inferior opponent. Hope you guys are getting used to it, cause it's gunna continue.


----------



## JFmtl

Oh noes, a pre-season loss with less than half of the NHL squad, we are doomed!!!!! Fire Gainey, Martin, Boivin, let's burn the Bell Centre!!!!


----------



## pokeherpro

Haha, I was kidding. I hope you know. Still feels good cause I know some dumb Habs fans are probably really mad right now, despite it being a meaningless game.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> Haha, I was kidding. I hope you know. Still feels good cause I know some dumb Habs fans are probably really mad right now, despite it being a meaningless game.


yeah, montréal is in war state right now.....don't know....if....Internet will hold much longer.......it......eh...............***Long loud scream then dead silence***


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I saw a lot of good things during that game. So since this was an inferior team to the one that was iced on Saturday and the Bruins only won 2-1, does it mean that the Bruins are doomed too?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so how come no mention about Lucic spearing? is there a more chicken**** play than that?


----------



## JFmtl

Yay another pre-season game on RDS (pens-habs). Dunno if i'll watch the whole game of switch to Lance et Compte later :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

it better be over by the time L'attaque a cinq comes on....


----------



## JFmtl

You love watching Jean Perron don't you ?

ps: goal by Chris Higgins :b


----------



## Lithium4

Who's playing tonight? I missed the first period.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Price is in the net and looking good.


----------



## Lithium4

Are Gomez and Camalleri playing? I haven't seen them play yet.


----------



## JFmtl

Camalleri is on, Gomez i'm not sure


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gomez is playing on a line with Gionta.


----------



## JFmtl

damn Gonchar!


----------



## Lithium4

Is Maxwell centering line 2?


----------



## JFmtl

btw, PK Subban is already cut? wasn't he supposed to have a chance at the lineup?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Subban has been cut and Maxwell is centering line 2.


----------



## JFmtl

You experts know why he was cut? did he sucked that bad?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he got hurt in practice so maybe thats why.


----------



## JFmtl

LOL, Réjean really hates Bob


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

really? wow.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Benoit Brunet just had an orgasm.


----------



## Lithium4

That was just Beautiful!


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, Lance et Compte starts with the Habs GM named Bob taking a courageous decision: giving his resignation...

_Guillaume_ scored, of course Brunet had an orgasm, the studio must be messy right now


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

now that "Pat" doesn't play for the Habs anymore, Benoit need has only one player to crush on.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wtf is Lance et Compte? I've been lookin for french shows to watch, is it worth it?


----------



## Lithium4

I'm familier with the old Roy Dupuis show, but I've never seen the new one.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

written and directed by Rejean?


----------



## Lithium4

Houle or Tremblay?


----------



## JFmtl

Lance et Compte is a fiction show that revolves around a fictional NHL team in québec city (Nationals de Québec, read the nordiques). The plots are set around the franchise, players and people around it, media, behind the scenes of an NHL franchise according to Réjean. It also inspired by things that happened recently in the real NHL, for example, in the last series, one of the National player killed on ice a Canadiens player and so one of the main plot was the following trial (clearly inspired from the Bertuzzi affair)

The first few seasons where aired in the 80's, and they started it back in the 2000's

Yeah it was created by Réjean Tremblay, I like it even though the Habs are the bad guys in that show :um
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lance_et_compte


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hahaha that looks amazing. what channel?

oh and Benoit is disappointed with Kossissine.


----------



## JFmtl

it's on TVA on monday from 9 to 10


----------



## Lithium4

Did I mention that I love P.J.?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you can have him.


----------



## pokeherpro

Habs looked good tonight against the Pens. Still, Curry is no Fleury. The FA's Montreal signed should play together. Actually they shouldn't. They're good together and we don't need that.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> Habs looked good tonight against the Pens. Still, Curry is no Fleury. The FA's Montreal signed should play together. Actually they shouldn't. They're good together and we don't need that.


You can no longer count on Guy Carbonneau to put a defenceman on the first line or that whatever decision that doesn't make sense. Gomez with Camallari and Gionta looked good so there is a good chance they'll play together. The only possible problem is that Chara is taller that the 3 of them put together, these little guys might get tired later in the season.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chara has trouble with little men.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Chara has trouble with little men.


Cant say I blame him. If he touches them, it looks worse than it is and he's risking penalties. That's the downside of being big and aggresive. It's tough to take penalties in the playoffs.


----------



## La_Resistance

It was interesting to see how the line combinations turned out after the Pacioretty injury. Camalerri-Gomez-Gionta seem to click, they could really cause havock with their speed and fire power. And Andrei looked good with Lapierre and Latendresse. So the question is, could Guillaume, Maxime and Andrei make a decent 2nd line?

Latendresse and Kostitsyn both have the talent and offensive potential to play on a 2nd line. And they would both score more goals than D'Agostini or Pacioretty.The only question mark would be Lapierre. Even tough Plekanec is better offensively than Lapierre, I'd still rather have Latendresse-Lapierre-Kostitsyn than Latendresse-Plekanec-Kostitsyn. 

Let's say we go with something like this

Camalerri-Gomez-Gionta
Latendresse-Lapierre-A.Kostitsyn
Pacioretty-Plekanec-D'Agostini

Cam and Gionta could both score 30+ goals
Latendresse and Kostitsyn both 20+ goals

Lapierre can be our Mike Fisher, excellent 3rd line center playing on a 2nd line.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pokeherpro said:


> Cant say I blame him. If he touches them, it looks worse than it is and he's risking penalties. That's the downside of being big and aggresive. It's tough to take penalties in the playoffs.


what?


----------



## JFmtl

The poor bruins are always victims of the referees and divers.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

1,2,3,4,5....6


----------



## pokeherpro

I guess Habs fans wouldnt know what it is like to have a big player on your team, legally hit a small player on another team, and get a penalty for it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yes because Chara is ALWAYS getting called on those cheap shot cross checks in front of his net.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yes because Chara is ALWAYS getting called on those cheap shot cross checks in front of his net.


Whatttttt? Haha. No way. You're watching these games through rose-coloured glasses. Show me some games where Chara got away with a very obvious cheap shot to someone. I can show you some times where a Canadiens player took a dive, but I'm sure you already know which ones I'm refering to.

That being said, I kinda like the team you guys have this year. I think I was under-estimating Gionta/Gomez/Cammalerri. Gomez and Gionta have played together and I think Cammalerri can play with anyone. So that's a top notch first line. Your lack of talented depth on the 3rd and 4th line will keep you guys in the lower half of the playoffs, but then its on Coach Martin and Price to steal some low-scoring games. Still don't think it'll be enough to play Pittsburgh, Washington or Boston...or even Philly. They're good enough to beat anyone else in the East though, without it having to be considered an upset.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they'll give anyone a fit this year in the playoffs. I'm not saying they'll win but they won't roll over and die like last year. Gionta can be 5'7 all he wants as long as he gets back up and goes to the net. And Chara is very cheap, cheap like Komisarek was and is. you need to take off the piss yellow and black colored glasses. remember when he stood over Lecavalier with his fist up like some kind of hero? yeah that was back when he was a Senator but it was really pathetic.


----------



## IllusionalFate

:lol


----------



## leonardess

Football. bleah.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

IllusionalFate said:


> :lol


lol, even Benoit Brunet is not that stupid.


----------



## pokeherpro

In that video, before Chara goes down, he elbows Lapierre in the head. You can see Lapierre's helmet move from the impact.Haha. That's why he said he "punishes" Lapierre...


----------



## La_Resistance

There's proof right there of how cheap Chara can be.






Cheap shot with an elbow on Kovalev and then he jumps Latendresse... as a 3rd man in the fight :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

like that early 70s brawl, always the third man in, always from behind. cheap cheap stuff.


----------



## La_Resistance

Chara the diver...






Almost as convincing as Mike Ribeiro :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

it must be a Julien thing...


----------



## JFmtl

****ploufffff****


----------



## IllusionalFate

Anyway, to get on the subject of small-market teams... :lol

...the Sabres look like they have a potent shut down line in Hecht-Gaustad-Grier. Montador was impressive at the point on the 1st PP unit.

I hope Kennedy cracks the lineup this season, he was all over the puck tonight.


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> There's proof right there of how cheap Chara can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap shot with an elbow on Kovalev and then he jumps Latendresse... as a 3rd man in the fight :no


It was an elbow cause Chara is 6'9. When he takes someone into the boards like that, it's gunna look worse than normal. He hit him high but nothing I'd call cheap. I bet Kovalev thinks twice before going down Chara's side of the ice next time.
Fighting Latendresse was a dumb move though, I don't like that but I dunno, that's hockey. If I had to chose between a team with guys who are big and overly aggresive, or a team of guys who fall down easily to draw penalties and power-plays...well, I think we know which I'd choose.


----------



## La_Resistance

:mum :mum :mum

I got invited to the game tonight, in the reds, free ticket....but I'm working :no


----------



## JFmtl

You are sick I think, you should not go to work.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I would definitely call in sick. this is why I don't take too many sick days...


----------



## leonardess

NHL sucks.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you must have a lot of friends.


----------



## JFmtl

leonardess said:


> NHL sucks.


What is the point of posting that on a NHL thread?


----------



## pokeherpro

1 more week. Hope you guys enjoy the Habs/Leafs next Thursday...I'll watch during commercials of the Bruins/Caps game.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I hope all my fellow Montrealers have a box of tissue ready for the Brisebois ceremony, it will definitely surpass the Rocket's ovation.

studio will be messy tonight, Guillaume's on the first line.


----------



## JFmtl

Quel beau jeu de Guillaume!!!.

BTW join the SAS hockey pool mcqueen! :twak


----------



## pokeherpro

JFmtl said:


> Quel beau jeu de Guillaume!!!.
> 
> BTW join the SAS hockey pool mcqueen! :twak


Yeah, seriously, I want as many Habs fans in the league as possible...it'll make it that much sweeter when a Bruins fan goes undefeated.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm just not feeling it this year.
Brisebois tribute video, shortest ever.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm just not feeling it this year.
> Brisebois tribute video, shortest ever.


I'm a stats freak and I was looking at his just now...finished his 18 year career at +1. Haha. That's cool. Not a bad player, 30+ points/20+ minute guy in his prime although he had his faults, he was good for the Habs.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yes lets run Koivu out of town and praise the Breezer. if you want to talk about the Habs being soft he was the epitome of soft. don't you remember this marshmallow cornering Kyle McClaren just to have a word with him after he almost killed Zednik?
Jack Todd was right.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm just not feeling it this year.
> Brisebois tribute video, shortest ever.


C'mon it's easy to do, even if you just register, you will end up drafting automatically based on the list yahoo made, it's not like it was THAT demanding! :spank


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

what would be the fun in that?

oh and Sergei scored, Benoit flacid.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> what would be the fun in that?
> 
> oh and Sergei scored, Benoit flacid.


The fun comes after, when you play against another person in your league. You can also make trades and add/drop players from the free agent list to make your team better. I played one year and had a completely different team than the one I drafted. 
I wish it wasn't auto-draft though. Is it that way for everyone or just the people who don't show up for the draft?


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yes lets run Koivu out of town and praise the Breezer. if you want to talk about the Habs being soft he was the epitome of soft. don't you remember this marshmallow cornering Kyle McClaren just to have a word with him after he almost killed Zednik?
> Jack Todd was right.


When Koivu retires, they better do something for him. I dunno about retiring his number since he didn't win anything but he had a connection with the real fans of the team, I think.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saku is the man.


----------



## JFmtl




----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ahhhh one of those moments that just transcends everything.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and how does this xenophobic **** Brunet have a job?


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> and how does this xenophobic **** Brunet have a job?


Do you question the quality of his deep analysis? I mean, he must be on the right set of mind, a team with 23 french Québécois is sure to win the Stanley Cup:lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol, he must be re-writing history then cause the Habs have never had a full Quebecois team.
I think he is ok with most of the players but Kossissine threatens his Gui.


----------



## Lithium4

Did Brunet say something tonight? I've never found him to be as fixated on language as others.


----------



## JFmtl

Nah i don't think brunet said that, but sometimes it seems some journalist thinks like that.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no, he did his usual Kostitsyn sucks OMG GUI routine.


----------



## pokeherpro

That will be annoying to listen to. I love the Bruins TV guys, even though most hate them, because yeah they are total homer's. They're not always that way but when the game gets intense and it's a rival, I expect them to be on the Bruins side of things as much as they can. I would hate listening to them if they hated on a guy who was trying to win for the Bruins, just because of where he was born. Having a ton of French-Canadiens was easier back in the day cause there were only North American players and 6 teams. With 30 teams and a world-wide pool of talent, it's no longer possible to stack your team with French-Canadians.


----------



## JFmtl

yeah and once he was like that: XXX just got a penalty......but look at the wonderful play _Guillaume_ just made


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

maybe its extra annoying cause of all the Kostitsyn hate in the media. Brunet still sucks though, which is too bad cause Pierre Houde is really good.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

La_Resistance said:


> :mum :mum :mum
> 
> I got invited to the game tonight, in the reds, free ticket....but I'm working :no


the penguins were in columbus tonight and i live about a 3 min drive from nationwide arena and i had free tickets but i couldn't go cause i had to work, i really needed the money.


----------



## La_Resistance

I didn't end up calling sick after all. I've already taken all my sick days, I tried to re-book one of my vacation days but it was denied because ''service levels'' didn't allow it :roll
It's pre-season, regular season I was probably gonna call in sick, playoffs I was definitely calling sick.

Anyways, I had the chance to listen to Brisebois press conference live on CKAC around 5pm for his retirement announcement. I think he was classy, never been one of my favourites, but I still respect him, I mean not alot of players would've returned the way he did after being treated like crap. But as they say in Quebec, ''bon débaras!'' :lol 5th highest scoring defenceman in Habs history  Mcqueen, wanna start a get Patrice Brisebois to the hall of fame campaign?

As for the game, I got to listen to the shootouts on the radio. How was the game? Not calling in sick, good move or bad? I'll check the highlights later. I heard Camalerri was injured, hope it's nothing serious. And good to see Sergei get a star, not sure how this is gonna help him start the year here, but would be nice to see the Sergei of 2 years ago. As per Dubé he had a good game. Btw, how did Latendresse do with Gomez and Gionta?


----------



## La_Resistance

NeedleInTheHay said:


> the penguins were in columbus tonight and i live about a 3 min drive from nationwide arena and i had free tickets but i couldn't go cause i had to work, i really needed the money.


For me it's not the money, but the fact that I have a new team manager ans she's on my *** for every lates and absences. And lately I've had a few, can't afford to put my job in danger for a pre-season game.


----------



## pokeherpro

I wish NHL Centre Ice showed all the pre-season games. Why don't they? Looks like the Bruins toyed with the Canadiens again before taking over when it matters. Thomas, 33 saves...not bad. :b


----------



## pokeherpro

Bill Barilko disappeared...that summer. He was on a fishing trip. The last goal he ever scored, won the Leafs the Cup. They didnt win another, til 1962...the year he was discovered...


Been listening to that song for the last two weeks. Can't wait til hockey starts. I dunno how other sports go with only 7 months of their sport. Hockey is 9 months, October to June, and even that's short, in my opinion. The other night, I was thinking of ways to have more hockey, like the idea of somehow forming a competitive summer hockey league in Canada that could be shown on TV.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

pokeherpro said:


> Hockey is 9 months


wellll some teams get to play 9 months.


----------



## pokeherpro

In the NFL, some teams play 4 months.

Did anyone see Lucic almost murder Chris Neil tonight? I admire Neil for fighting back and staying alive, eventually landing a few good shots of his own, but it started with like 2 or 3 straight shots from Lucic and then the side of Neil's face exploded.
Lucic is a monster, motivated by trying to earn his way onto the Team Canada Olympic team. Can't wait to see if he can score more often this year.


----------



## jralva86

are there any blackhawks fans here?


----------



## pokeherpro

jralva86 said:


> are there any blackhawks fans here?


As a fan of the game, its entire history, I am a fan of the Blackhawks being relevent again, though I can't claim to be a fan. I do like Toews and a few of their defensemen and they have one of the best jerseys in the league too.
Plus, the greatest player of all time played his final few games in Chicago.


----------



## pokeherpro

So, about Theo Fleury...he got released.
My question is...why give him the try-out? Before the camp started, what were they expecting Fleury to do where they would ever possibly say "Okay, he's good enough." 4 points in 4 games, a breakaway goal, a game winning shootout goal, a major connection with the fans...what's the harm in giving Fleury the league minimum on the 4th line, have him play 50-60 games a year, he could take shootouts and add another leader into the room of a team who has 4 straight 1st round exits. Sounds like the Flames could use more Fleury's, not less.


----------



## La_Resistance

WTF? Why did he get cut?

He's 10 times better than Claude Lemieux, and he got to play for what was at the time, the best team in the NHL.

I don't get this either. It's like the Avalanche giving a try-out to Peter Forsberg, and after a great training camp they would cut him. Makes no sense!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

anyone see Ryan O'Byrne beat down that little **** from Buffalo yesterday? I think since Souray left no one has taken the initiative to do that.


----------



## Lithium4

Yep, that was pretty sweet. The guy took some boxing lessons this summer. I guess he senses his job isn't too safe.


----------



## JFmtl

Training camp and pre-season is over!!! Next game is a "real" game!!!:boogie


----------



## joejoe

what is the first game of the Curling season?


----------



## La_Resistance

joejoe said:


> what is the first game of the Curling season?


:twak


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> anyone see Ryan O'Byrne beat down that little **** from Buffalo yesterday? I think since Souray left no one has taken the initiative to do that.


That was sweet! I hope Laraque was taking notes...

Did you see Komisarek go after Jordan Staal? Now that he can't handle guys like Lucic, he'g going after players who aren't fighters. Classy!


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> In the NFL, some teams play 4 months.
> 
> Did anyone see Lucic almost murder Chris Neil tonight? I admire Neil for fighting back and staying alive, eventually landing a few good shots of his own, but it started with like 2 or 3 straight shots from Lucic and then the side of Neil's face exploded.
> Lucic is a monster, motivated by trying to earn his way onto the Team Canada Olympic team. Can't wait to see if he can score more often this year.


That was the worst beating I've seen Neil take. I think he took at least 6 or 7 right hands straight to the face without exaggerating. But the guy is tough for staying on his feet.


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> That was the worst beating I've seen Neil take. I think he took at least 6 or 7 right hands straight to the face without exaggerating. But the guy is tough for staying on his feet.


My thoughts exactly. First half the fight, I was going nuts about how badly Lucic was beating him...and for the second half of the fight, I was in awe that not only did Neil stay on his feet but landed a few shots, smiled after it was over then waved to the crowd. 
I'm just glad Lucic didn't break his hand. I can't wait til Thursday.


----------



## La_Resistance

Words from Laraque about Koivu, and similarities between him and Gionta. I guess Laraque's choice as a captain is pretty clear.



> Koivu a fait ce qu'il a pu
> 
> Malgré cette condamnation sans appel de l'attitude qui a miné la saison du Canadien l'an dernier, Laraque assure qu'il ne s'agit pas non plus d'un désaveu à l'endroit de Saku Koivu et du genre de capitaine qu'il était.
> 
> «Saku était un excellent leader et ceux qui prétendent le contraire sont injustes et dans le champ. C'était un guerrier. Un vrai. Il le démontrait chaque fois qu'il allait sur la glace. Il donnait l'exemple. Il disait les bonnes choses dans le vestiaire aussi. Il a tenté de regrouper l'équipe. Mais collectivement, on ne suivait pas.»
> 
> À quelques jours de l'annonce du successeur de Saku Koivu à titre de capitaine, Georges Laraque se garde bien de s'immiscer dans le processus de sélection.
> 
> Il convient toutefois relever, dans l'attitude et la façon de jouer de Brian Gionta, des similitudes avec Saku Koivu.
> 
> «Ce sont deux gars de petite taille qui sont des exemples de travail et qui ne reculent pas devant personne. Ce sont des gars dont l'énergie est contagieuse sur la patinoire. Des vrais leaders», a conclu Laraque.''


cyberpresse.ca


----------



## pokeherpro

I was figuring it would be Markov. He should be the leader of that team, on and off the ice. Gionta may play like Koivu, but I'm not so sure he should come into Montreal and be the captain. Or do what Vancouver did and name Price the captain. As a Bruins fan, I beg you guys to put more pressure on him.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol at Markov being captain.


----------



## pjm1978

hoping gaborik will be the goal scorer the rangers need


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm sure he'll be great in the 25 games he'll play.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm sure he'll be great in the 25 games he'll play.


25? You're being generous.


----------



## IllusionalFate

La_Resistance said:


> 25? You're being generous.


Glen Sather is the real generous one here for extending that kind of contract to Gaborik. But we've known that for awhile now. :lol

Drury, Gomez, Rozsival, Redden, Kalinin, Naslund...


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> lol at Markov being captain.


If your best player isn't a leader....that can't be good.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he is a leader by example but he is incredibly shy, I don't see any problem with him wearing an A.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he is a leader by example but he is incredibly shy, I don't see any problem with him wearing an A.


Just an A? How about SA? :b


----------



## brokensaint

Loool, Blackhawks lost to ZSC Lions Zurich today.


----------



## brokenlight

Almost time...Let's go Flower!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

brokenlight said:


> Almost time...Let's go Flower!


Marc-Andre Fleury?


----------



## La_Resistance

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Marc-Andre Fleury?


No Guy Lafleur, haven't you heard he's making a comeback?

Flower Power!


----------



## JFmtl

Guy! Guy! Guy!

wait, maybe it's Guillaume Latendresse (Gui! gui! gui!)


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Guy! Guy! Guy!
> 
> wait, maybe it's Guillaume Latendresse (Gui! gui! gui!)


No it's Guillaume Lafleur


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

looks like Gomez willbe captain...


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> looks like Gomez willbe captain...


No captain for the beginning of the season. Gomez, Laraque, Georges and Hamrlik all publicly said they would vote for Gionta...

Oh and Sergei didn't show up for the Bulldogs and has asked for a trade.


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> No captain for the beginning of the season. Gomez, Laraque, Georges and Hamrlik all publicly said they would vote for Gionta...
> 
> Oh and Sergei didn't show up for the Bulldogs and has asked for a trade.


I hate when teams don't have captains. Having a player wear the "C" is part of what makes hockey unique, although baseball and football have tried to steal that from our sport.
That being said, it's not a big deal. It isn't like you guys have to worry about winning the Cup and then not having a captain to accept it from Bettman. :b
I'm gunna get beat up in Montreal, I know it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I've always been a big fan of baby brother but what a ****ty, selfish move.


----------



## JFmtl

*Habs out of shape?*

Apparently, the habs are not in a good shape enough for Martin's style (article by La Presse) http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/hockey/200909/30/01-906894-le-ch-nest-pas-assez-en-forme.php
Apparently, under Carbonneau and Gainey, players were not in a very good physical shape, and Martin even says it could take a whole year until they are fit enough to play his style (les vrais changement seront l'an prochain...).

What you guys thinks of that? I thought players today kept themselves in a good shape, how can such a situation happen?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

optional practice.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> optional practice.


Yeah, those didn't help to install the right mentality, hopefully they belong to the past, but still, they are pro athlete, how can so many of them not show up in the appropriate shape??? Isn't it like if i'd show up to work or school drunk? They are paid millions!!!

and for Sergei, apparently he partied too much, was not disciplined enough and he also came to camp in a insufficient shape, he has only himself to blame, he has the talent, he needs to mature a little.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Martin is a dictator, he wants them to all be in the same shape as the 1972 CCCP team.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Martin is a dictator, he wants them to all be in the same shape as the 1972 CCCP team.


If it helps the habs to win, then go Martin go. Last year, they didn't have the 1972 CCCP shape, and we all saw the results. the 70's/80's days of Mario Lemieux not training at all and being successful are over, from what i understand, it's hard to have success in the NHL if you are out of shape unless you are very very talented.


----------



## Lithium4

Sergei, what are you doing to me? I've always been the one who stood up for you!

Add him to the list of players who'll be given away for nothing only to flourish somehwere else.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah maybe the KHL....


----------



## Lithium4

I thought the two leagues had an agreement now? Dude's under contract til next summer.


----------



## Lithium4

In other news, Gary Bettman hates Canada. Looks like Balsille is out. How that little man can show his face anywhere in this country is beyond me. 

"Merci pour la bienvenue" From the draft in Montreal. LOL.


----------



## JFmtl

For sure, Bettman (and other NHL owners) hates Balsille. But, anyway, the NHL must be better of with 2 teams in florida than 2 teams in the province of Québec...:roll


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Quebec is scary, too many french people.


----------



## JFmtl

French people eat babies, they should be taken care of


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they have no morals and they smoke.


----------



## JFmtl

We are nazis, worse than nazis


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

only penis is worse than Nazis.


----------



## La_Resistance

From what I've heard Jacques Martin's system which is basically all 5 guys working together in the defencive zone as a unit, and all 5 guys working together in the offencive zone is very demanding physically. So if the players aren't in shape they have to cheat. We didn't really have that kind of system with Carbo, the transition game was called Markov for the most part... But Martin also brought his personal trainer can't remember his name, and apparently he prepares the guys in the gym physically to be able to play Martin's system. One thing's for sure is that Martin's practises are gonna be much harder than Gainey and Carbo.

As for Sergei, I liked the way he played 2 years ago. But last year except for the games vs the leafs where he was entertaining to watch because of his feud with Grabovski he was a huge disappointment. 2 years ago he would go in the face of every player, get involved in-between wistles ect... but last year he didn't bring that part of his game. His brother was also a huge disappointment, completely invisible in the playoffs. Considering he has so much potential and that he's built like a tank, you have to wonder...

So far all the expectations from small tit and big tit haven't been met. Why didn't we choose Jeff Carter or Ryan Getzlaf? Ugh... :roll

Anyways, I'm crossing my fingers for Andrei...and hopefully we can get a something decent in return of Sergei. 

Sergei and Plekanec for a good 2nd line centre? Do it Bob!


----------



## JFmtl

Finally, NHL season is back on tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Lithium4

I'm pumped for this. The northeast should be much more competitive this year.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'll be at work :cry

Maybe if everyone at work shuts up, I can keep the suspense until they show the game on RDS Express at midnight. But there's always some idiot following the game on the Internet who's gonna mention the score, so I can't really count on that. Regardless, I'll be watching it on Rds EXPRESS.

So it's time for predictions:

Laraque vs Orr, it's gonna happen. Early in the game within the 5 first minutes.

I have a feeling there will something going on whenever Komisarek is out there againts Lapierre and Latedresse.

For the most part should be a physical game. But I think the Habs defence will do a good job clearing the net.

It's gonna be a tight game. A Habs late powerplay in the 3rd will give us the win by a goal. 


Victoire les Canadiens!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you can't listen to it on the radio? Dany Dubé is da bomb.


----------



## JFmtl

Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah, it's on!!!!!:boogie should i watch it on RDS or CBC?


----------



## Lithium4

I'm watching RDS.

Toronto fans are so quiet. There's just nothing like watching a game at the Bell Centre.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah, it's on!!!!!:boogie should i watch it on RDS or CBC?


Im watching CBC seeing that I'll be stuck with Brunet for the rest of the games. Plus it will be funny to hear all the Leafer announcers as the Habs are winning.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Laraque vs Orr, it's gonna happen. Early in the game within the 5 first minutes.


you got that one right


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gainey


----------



## JFmtl

did i miss something?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lame start. fire Gainey.


----------



## Lithium4

I thought you were calling me.


----------



## JFmtl

bring back Réjean Houle


----------



## JFmtl

haha Komisarek is booed


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

sloppy game.


----------



## Lithium4

Moen held his own there.


----------



## JFmtl

Gionta!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

suck it, Judas.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Hal Skillz..lol


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> sloppy game.


.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

that play last year would have killed our team...


----------



## Lithium4

How many freakin "A"s are there?


----------



## Lithium4

I count Gomez, Gionta, Gill and Markov, plus three Leafs.


----------



## Lithium4

I'm liking Mara better than Gill so far.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

i count the Habs getting dominated by the Leafs. ugh.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

luckily Carbo isn't coaching.


----------



## Lithium4

Hal Gill would be on the 2nd line by now.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

work harder


----------



## JFmtl

my door is always open


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Beauchemin misses Niedermayer...


----------



## brokenlight

:lol


NeedleInTheHay said:


> Marc-Andre Fleury?


Yeah, the Pittsburgh flower!  I guess Guy Lafleur was okay too.

Hockey season is baaaack...:boogie


----------



## Lithium4

Indeed it is. You watching a game broken?


----------



## Lithium4

I'm liking Dags tonight. One of the few.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

****ing cheap *** calls after the blatant Judas crosscheck


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

**** that


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm gonna post in frustration.


----------



## JFmtl

it's still tied a 2, wait until the end of the game. And your story-telling better be as good as mr. ohio

edit: did you see that komisarek dive?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I already did it. ohhh nice slash by Big Tits on Judas, made him cry.


----------



## Lithium4

I can't wait to see Lucic kick his ***.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I feel dirty thinking that, but I agree.


----------



## Lithium4

And then Lucic can steal his girlfriend.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

what a novel idea!!! especially if little Tomas scores.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

what the goddamn **** I though they got rid of Millbury? now that mother****er is still sucking away my tax dollars. **** you CBC.


----------



## Lithium4

Better than the honourable senator.


----------



## JFmtl

HAHA, at least at RDS, Joel Bouchard isn't too bad, he even has a senator by his side. If I recall correctly, TSN got rid of Milbury, and CBC hired him.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no, he really isn't.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I thought Carbo was replacing Millbury on CBC.


----------



## JFmtl

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2008/07/21/milbury-hnic.html
nope, milbury was hired after last season


----------



## Lithium4

Bouchard is annoying in a Pierre Maguire kinda way, but he knows his hockey much better than a guy like Brunet.

My favourite Brunet call of the night, after a Price save, "Now that's the kind of save you have to make when your playing a division rival" WTF?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

must have been wishful thinking on my part. luckily he's only infecting the west game.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

nothing is working tonight.


----------



## Lithium4

JF, tu portes-tu ton chandail?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Doucharek


----------



## JFmtl

non, should i wear it?


----------



## Lithium4

Nice


----------



## Lithium4

Yes. Now I see what the problem is.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm wearing my komisarek shirt


----------



## JFmtl

i have it on now (my Price jersey)


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm wearing my komisarek shirt


Traitor, go back to Toronto ::mum


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

faut travallier


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Doucharek


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Leafs will score here, what a crummy call.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Leafs will score here, what a crummy call.


you jinxed it

****, markov is injured!!!


----------



## Lithium4

Hold on...powerplay?


----------



## Lithium4

These refs blow


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

flashback of Josef Kampella in 72. where is JP Parise when you need him?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Doucharek


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Kampella will call a penalty on the Habs in OT.


----------



## JFmtl

If that happens, I will blame you personally


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

CBC presently having a collective orgasm over Stalberg


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

praise Allah


----------



## JFmtl

Haha, take that Mike Doucharek!

Nah it wasnt the shirt, habs came back and won after i took my Carey Price shirt off, markov got injured when I was wearing it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so who will post in"Triumphs"?


----------



## Lithium4

It was the t-shirts man.


----------



## La_Resistance

Not a great game being out shot twice, but a win on the road nonetheless.

I liked Moen alot. Scored a goal, 2 fights, good on the PK. Couple of hits. I can already see the upgrade over Kostopoulos.

Oh, and I'm already starting to dislike Komisarek.


----------



## pokeherpro

I hope this game was more about how good Washington is, and not an indication of how my Bruins will play this year. That was ugly. Giveaway after giveaway after giveaway. The Caps are gunna be so good in the transition game, something Boston was great at last year. Thomas, Lucic, and basically everyone but Krecji and Bergeron looked really bad.
Of course, the Habs and Leafs went into OT, so they both get a point. Ugh.
You guys better hope Markov is okay.

And I wish the Flames would wear those jerseys all the time.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Its only one game but nice to hear the Bruins looked bad. I have a 3 year theory about Julien that I hope comes true.
Markov was cut, so as long as it wasn't his achilles it shouldn't be too bad. that said, I don't think we'll have the same disaster as last year without him.
I really like Moen too, he's pretty fast and unlike Kostopoulos he doesn't bounce off guys when he tries to hit them.
Komisarek is a loser.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Its only one game but nice to hear the Bruins looked bad. I have a 3 year theory about Julien that I hope comes true.
> Markov was cut, so as long as it wasn't his achilles it shouldn't be too bad. that said, I don't think we'll have the same disaster as last year without him.
> I really like Moen too, he's pretty fast and unlike Kostopoulos he doesn't bounce off guys when he tries to hit them.
> Komisarek is a loser.


Well, it's only 1 game. And yeah, that's a cliche, but think about it...Darcy Tucker is on pace for 82 goals. That says everything about what you should take from Game 1 of an 82 game season.
The only good news for Boston last night is that Krejci was hit hard into the boards and his hip was fine. I was very happy to see him back for Game 1 instead of sometime in November.


----------



## pokeherpro

3-4 months for Markov...ouch. Tough break guys. I hate to see injuries, honestly. It leaves a feeling of "but if we/they had Markov"...


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> 3-4 months for Markov...ouch. Tough break guys. I hate to see injuries, honestly. It leaves a feeling of "but if we/they had Markov"...


Terrible huge blow for the habs... Since the lock-out, Habs are 6-19-2 when Markov is not there. Spacek is our new D-men General....

I guess we'll see what this new Habs team is made of. Last year, they completely collapsed when Markov and Mathieu Schneider in that Toronto game and didn't get a single win after that (0-7-1 including playoffs). But a good part of that team that collapsed is gone now. I don't want to say that the season is over for the Habs, teams has already survived through key injuries in the past, but IMO our chance to make the playoffs are alot thinner than they were 24 hours ago.


----------



## brokensaint

So Montreal is the first team eliminated from this year. That was quick.


----------



## JFmtl

That is Frustration board worthy


----------



## Lithium4

brokensaint said:


> So Montreal is the first team eliminated from this year. That was quick.


Yea. I'm looking forward to 2010-11. Subban manning the point. Anyone think Leblanc has a shot. *sigh*


----------



## La_Resistance

Guys, this mean one thing....















































Bring back Vladimir Malakhov!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

bookmark this page, the Habs will survive this and kick it into high gear once Markov comes back. I'm serious. For some reason I just have a lot of faith in this team.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> bookmark this page, the Habs will survive this and kick it into high gear once Markov comes back. I'm serious. For some reason I just have a lot of faith in this team.


Last year's team failed big time in a similar situation. But this is a new team, hopefully with more character and more "dureté du mental" than last year. This is the type of situation were we can see what a team is made of. 
But, i fear this challenge came too soon, the players are still adapting to each other and to the new system, asking them to play without the allstar no1 defenceman right now could be too much...
I just hope they can hang on around 8th seed during Markov absence. If they don't plunge too deep in the conference ranking, the season might still be saved.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I think you're underrating this team, the d is a lot better than last year. The pairings may look something like Spacek-O'Byrne, Hamrlik-Mara, Gill-Gorges. Thats really not that bad, and plus we have a a decent coach and who knows, maybe there will be a trade or one of the younger guys will step it up Mark Streit style. They'll be 8th or higher when Markov returns. Nothing is ****ed here man, the parade will follow its usual route.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> bookmark this page, the Habs will survive this and kick it into high gear once Markov comes back. I'm serious. For some reason I just have a lot of faith in this team.


Denial is the first stage...:b


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I think you're underrating this team, the d is a lot better than last year. The pairings may look something like Spacek-O'Byrne, Hamrlik-Mara, Gill-Gorges. Thats really not that bad, and plus we have a a decent coach and who knows, maybe there will be a trade or one of the younger guys will step it up Mark Streit style. They'll be 8th or higher when Markov returns. Nothing is ****ed here man, the parade will follow its usual route.


[Frustration board mode] I'm a very negative person and it reflects on my fanhood of the Habs :b [/Frustration board mode]

But seriously losing Markov isn't a small deal, especially when they are still basically learning to play together. The team 24 hours ago was still better than it is now. I guess for the moment, i'll just hang up to the hope that either Martin's system, Weber/Subban/Carle or whoever else that could step up will keep the team afloat long enough.

Or maybe the solution could be to sign Brisebois


----------



## pokeherpro

How will signing Breeze-by affect his jersey retirement plans though? Will they have to be pushed back, and if so, for how long? Maybe they can retire 43 and he can still wear 71...until he's done playing for good, then 71 can go up there too. :yes


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> How will signing Breeze-by affect his jersey retirement plans though? Will they have to be pushed back, and if so, for how long? Maybe they can retire 43 and he can still wear 71...until he's done playing for good, then 71 can go up there too. :yes


Mmmhh good point. They will wait one year to retire 43. It won't be 71 cause the common agreement is that 71 is reserved for Mike Ribeiro.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if Breezer comes back I will throw a brick at the Bell Centre. 
and losing Markov is a huge deal but the team is more than one guy. Trust me on this. I certainly hope the team doesn't give up as easily as the media and fans. The d is so much better this year, how many games did Brisebois play last year?


----------



## pokeherpro

Losing Markov isn't the biggest problem. It's the fact that it won't be the only injury this season. I'm not saying another player will miss multiple months, but to make the playoffs without Markov for 3-4 months, you'll need almost perfect health from everyone else and that is just impossible, especially considering how small some guys are.

I can't see you guys making it in but Martin is the right coach for this situation.


----------



## La_Resistance

So now is the time to appreciate the Spacek signing. 

It could be worst tough, we could've had the same situation but with Guy Carbonneau as coach instead of Jacques Martin.


----------



## La_Resistance

We're still better than the Leafs, Sabres and Senators without Markov. We'll do fine.


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> We're still better than the Leafs, Sabres and Senators without Markov. We'll do fine.


Don't sleep on the Sens. I feel they were better than Montreal, even before Markov went down. Fisher will be better this year, their 4th line is Ruutu-Kelly-Neil, they have a goalie now, and 3-4 forwards who will score 75+ points if healthy. They also have two young guys, Regin and Karlsson who will be very good players sooner rather than later.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

thats it, underrate the Habs and massively overrate the Sens. that won't lead to disappointment.

I really appreciate the Spacek signing as well, he's not Markov but he's like a B version of him, which we did not have in any shape or form last year.


----------



## brokensaint

JFmtl said:


> [Frustration board mode] I'm a very negative person and it reflects on my fanhood of the Habs :b [/Frustration board mode]
> 
> But seriously losing Markov isn't a small deal, especially when they are still basically learning to play together. The team 24 hours ago was still better than it is now. I guess for the moment, i'll just hang up to the hope that either Martin's system, Weber/Subban/Carle or whoever else that could step up will keep the team afloat long enough.
> *
> Or maybe the solution could be to sign Brisebois *


----------



## brokenlight

Lithium4 said:


> Indeed it is. You watching a game broken?


Well, this is a little late response. I watched off and on Washington vs Boston while doing other things. Ovechkin was looking good, unfortunately he fans on a shot and they still end up getting a goal. Last night was my night. Pens banner going up, and win the first game! Tonight vs the Islanders.


----------



## pokeherpro

If Montreal had traded Markov for all the defensemen they added through free-agency, would you say they were better off than last year? I wouldn't. I'm not really under-rating the Habs lol, I think I have them finishing right where they should. Anywhere from 7th through 11th, with only a few points seperating them from the playoffs and April tee-times. You can't expect a team to be better after losing their MVP, although it isn't unheard of. If you had them finishing 5th-6th before the season starts, it's hard to make a case for them to stay that high with Markov now missing 3/4th's of the year.


----------



## pokeherpro

3-0 Boston in the 2nd. If Carolina somehow wins this game, I'm going for a very long walk.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wow the Habs are sucking the old bag and are dropping like flies. at least Jesus is on tonight.


----------



## pokeherpro

You're right, Jesus _is_ on tonight...he's only let in 2 goals against a tough Carolina team.
Oh yeah, Lucic made someone else bleed tonight. Red Cross should hire #17, he's good at making people donate blood.
Edit: Shawn Thornton just beat up Andrew Alberts lol.

And, Begin made a really good play tonight. Stripped the puck off the defenseman who was trying to carry it out of the Carolina zone, battled him in the corner, passed the puck out front to Thornton, who tucked it home. 
These are the Bruins I expect to see this year.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

last I saw this year's cup champs are losing 6-1.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

maybe Price can pull an 01-02 Theodore until Markov comes back...


----------



## pokeherpro

Toronto? It's 6-4 now...


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> maybe Price can pull an 01-02 Theodore until Markov comes back...


I think he's gunna have to...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

even without Markov this year's team is waaaaaaay better than 01-02.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> even without Markov this year's team is waaaaaaay better than 01-02.


The whole league is better than in 01-02. There's a lot of parity. Losing Markov is a fairly big blow, in my opinion. Only a few teams in the league could stand to lose their best, and most important, player..and Montreal isn't one of them.
I hope I'm wrong cause I want the Bruins/Habs to play when it counts the most and I want each teams best players on the ice.


----------



## pokeherpro

Ouch...knee on knee hit with Wideman and Cole...Cole is hurt...didn't look dirty though.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

that makes no sense, there was less parity and the Habs on paper were one of the weakest teams and they lost their #1 centre to cancer. The Habs D without Markov is mediocre at worst and with a system coach like Martin that should bump them up to average.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

first two points without Markov...lol


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> that makes no sense, there was less parity and the Habs on paper were one of the weakest teams and they lost their #1 centre to cancer. The Habs D without Markov is mediocre at worst and with a system coach like Martin that should bump them up to average.


Oh it does. They are average. But today, average in the NHL means 6th place...or 12th place. Only 9-10 points seperates those spots, usually.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

well imagine they stick around 8th or higher, that is going to be a huge boost when Markov comes back.
right now they look all out of sync but are still winning games.


----------



## brokensaint

Wow, Habs stole that one!:clap


----------



## pokeherpro

Yep, they're definitely off to a good start in the standings. They kinda need it, ya know? If they stumble the first 10 games, it'll be hard to convince themselves they'll be okay without Markov. So 2-0 is very good for them, for more than the obvious reason.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Price looks great too, even his body language is way different than last year. This is very good.


----------



## pokeherpro

Well Price is obviously the key now. If he has his confidence back and feels like he has something to prove, he could hold you in. You'll probably go into OT a lot..obviously lol.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

the team looks really out of sync, I think they'll get a lot better.


----------



## pokeherpro

Boston looked like a machine tonight. They dominated in every area.
Lucic shouldn't be messed with. I just hope he doesn't break his hand, and I hope he doesn't get over-confident with the fighting cause every fighter loses eventually.

Bruins get Anaheim next but not until Thursday...the NHL schedule is so bad.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I hope Koivu scores on them.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I hope Koivu scores on them.


There's a good chance he might. He's played them a lot and he's on a good line with Selanne and Lupul.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saku is selfish.


----------



## JFmtl

I missed the game, apparently is was the same scenario than last game? (OT win after getting dominated). Another 2 guys injured? Metropolit is expandable, but we are already 2 d-men down....

As for losing Markov, no doubt in my mind it's a huge loss, but over the course of a season, many teams suffers from injuries to key player, so it can't be used alone as an excuse for missing the playoffs. Of course if many other key habs players get injured, it's another story.


----------



## Lithium4

I called Gionta to score the winner again, me and him have some kind of connection.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> I called Gionta to score the winner again, me and him have some kind of connection.


Just don't go throw stones at his windows and start singing him songs while playing a guitar, k?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I love Gionta, and Price is the 01-02 Theodore, which can only mean one thing....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> I missed the game, apparently is was the same scenario than last game? (OT win after getting dominated). Another 2 guys injured? Metropolit is expandable, but we are already 2 d-men down....
> 
> As for losing Markov, no doubt in my mind it's a huge loss, but over the course of a season, many teams suffers from injuries to key player, so it can't be used alone as an excuse for missing the playoffs. Of course if many other key habs players get injured, it's another story.


I didn't think it was as bad as Toronto. they hardly generated any offense but the Sabres weren't running around in the Habs zone nearly as much as the Leafs did. Towards the end of the game I thought they were clogging up the neutral zone very well. There were a lot of positives other than Price, the pk was good, they were throwing the body around quite a bit, Lapierre and Latendresse weren't invisible, Gill-Mara was pretty solid all night and the forwards crashed the net. it was kinda what Philly did to the Habs in the playoffs two years ago.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I love Gionta, and Price is the 01-02 Theodore, which can only mean one thing....


Does it mean that you guys will drastically over-achieve this year, and Price will have a complete meltdown in a year or two forcing you guys to trade him just so he has a chance at a half-decent career? Cool...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

nice little short term memory loss...


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> nice little short term memory loss...


It's one of the more convenient side-effects of being a pot-head.


----------



## pokeherpro

Enjoy the hockey games today/tonight everybody!
Oh, wait a second...


----------



## JFmtl

That means Price will do some ads for Vachon (tu t'en vas en tounoi? bonne chan!)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Priiiiiiiiiice


----------



## JFmtl

eciiiiiiiiiirP, Carey Price, goaltender, Carey Le Prix, gardien de but


----------



## JFmtl

O'byrne out 6 weeks, we should make a pool on who gets injured next game (I say Laraque)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ve vant Veber


----------



## JFmtl

On veut Brisebois, un bon Québécois de chez nous


----------



## brokensaint

:mum

O'Byrne out for six weeks


----------



## justme18

Flyers all the way! Holla Philly!!!!! After the Phillies win of course. My dad got me into hockey like 3 years ago (I'm a girl) and I'm a huge fan now. They were predicted to win the cup this year!


----------



## JFmtl

justme18 said:


> Flyers all the way! Holla Philly!!!!! After the Phillies win of course. My dad got me into hockey like 3 years ago (I'm a girl) and I'm a huge fan now. They were predicted to win the cup this year!


Booo flyers, go Habs go!!! :b

ps: Flyers got lucky vs Habs in 2008 :wink


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Priiiiiice


----------



## JFmtl

Go Habs Go!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


>


Canadian Susan Boyle


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

our PM's only contribution to the arts...


----------



## La_Resistance

Markov Shmarkov, we got Travis Moen on pace for 82 goals. 

Tout est sous contrôle!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

well we got rid of selfish Saku so it should be a 100 times better.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> well we got rid of selfish Saku so it should be a 100 times better.


Definitely, he was a cancer in the locker room.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he made future captain and great leader Ribeiro go away.


----------



## Lithium4

Did I ever mention that I like Brian Gionta?


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he made future captain and great leader Ribeiro go away.


Yes he did. We got a finnish player in return, that's not pure coincidence. Saku was behind it.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Did I ever mention that I like Brian Gionta?


Can they give him the C already?


----------



## Lithium4

brokenlight said:


> Well, this is a little late response. I watched off and on Washington vs Boston while doing other things. Ovechkin was looking good, unfortunately he fans on a shot and they still end up getting a goal. Last night was my night. Pens banner going up, and win the first game! Tonight vs the Islanders.


OV is on fire. Your boy Malkin has quite a task ahead of him if he wants to win another scoring title. BTW, if you guys ever decide to trade Talbot, we'll take him in Montreal.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he was such a dog, he took most nights off. remember when he took almost an entire year off for cancer? so selfish, what a glory hound.


----------



## JFmtl

And he didn't even used the opportunity of that year off to learn french:no


----------



## pokeherpro

It's October 5th, the season stared 4 days ago and most teams have played 1 game.
With a 3 week break for the Olympics in February, why can't we have a fast start to the season? The NHL is so dumb sometimes. 
Sometimes may be the wrong word.


----------



## brokensaint

La_Resistance said:


> Yes he did. We got a finnish player in return, that's not pure coincidence. Saku was behind it.


----------



## La_Resistance

brokensaint said:


>


:lol

Who knew, Ninimaa has SA....


----------



## La_Resistance

So much going on...

O'Byrne's out for 2 months.
Sergei has reported back to hamilton.
Halak is starting tonight vs the flames.
Chipchura is playing his first game.
Habs signed Marc-Andre Bergeron to a 1 year deal 750K.


Discuss...


----------



## Lithium4

I called Bergeron. He was the only offensive d-man still available. Obviously if no team wanted him, his game has holes, but he'll help on the PP.


----------



## La_Resistance

Ok prediction time.

Flames outshoot Habs 51-25

Habs win in OT 2-1

Travis Moen with the OT winner. 

Camalerri with the other goal on a Habs powerplay.

Halak named first star.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we're gonna get blown away. sorry.


----------



## brokensaint

Bergeron was great to watch in Shawinigan.


----------



## JFmtl

I'll have to stay up later cause of that game, and I have to get up at 6am, so the game is better be worthed
But at least, we a un Québécois de plus :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I cried tears of happiness, not because apparently he has a great shot, but because he is a pure laine.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I cried tears of happiness, not because apparently he has a great shot, but because he is a pure laine.


Un bon Québécois francophone pure laine!!! we can forget about Markov now, the Stanley Cup is a sure fire thing.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

only if we add Patrice then it will be real.


----------



## JFmtl

but...but...but.... Guillaume, Maxime, Georges and Marc-André are not enough???


----------



## Lithium4

I'm too tired this week for a west coast road trip.


----------



## Lithium4

Anyways, if I fall asleep, I'll make sure I'm wearing my lucky shirt. They're 3-0 when I wear it.


----------



## JFmtl

Last time I wore my Price jersey, minutes after i had put it on, Markov got injured, so I'll wait a little:blank


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't have a good feeling about tonight. I'll just be relieved if there are no injuries.


----------



## JFmtl

wow, i never realized calgary had so little depth on offence....david moss on first line?


----------



## JFmtl

Oh well, flames scores and steward gets beaten...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

****


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

time to clean up the RDS studio.


----------



## JFmtl

Hé 2 fast goals, including one by Guillaume!!!! (Benoit is happy now, his womanly needs are fulfilled)


----------



## Lithium4

Best period of the season, without a doubt.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I am in shock and really impressed.


----------



## Lithium4

I don't understand why Dags has been benched two games in a row. I thought he played well in the opener.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

maybe Martin finds him redundant?


----------



## JFmtl

Who took his place in the lineup?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Moen was bumped to the third line and Stewart drew in on the 4th.


----------



## JFmtl

then it was probably cause Martin wanted to add more toughness in the lineup....
BTW, I miss the buffalo game, but there seem to be more fighting this year, isn't it?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah someone seems to fight every game. Chipchura did well.


----------



## JFmtl

great, just great.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Stewart to the ECHL.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, and bring back Pierre Dagenais at his place


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

time for a post in "Triumphs"?


----------



## JFmtl

too soon, this could still end up in "Frustration"


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no one has been injured...yet.


----------



## JFmtl

still one period to play, plenty of time to lose another defenceman


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we have Bergeron. we can drop another one.


----------



## JFmtl

Then, we'd have still no depth (6 d-men on the team) and we'd have to sign Mathieu (dandenault) or _Mon bon ami Patrice_


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saku with a goal tonight.

If Breezer comes back I would light a police car on fire.


----------



## pokeherpro

The Caps/Flyers game was amazing. Leafs/Sens was a snoozefest. The Laughs look good for a lottery pick this season. I wonder who they'll choose with their 1st pick...oh yeah, my bad. Well, they'll still have their 2nd round pick...oops, wait a second...


----------



## JFmtl

Tabarnak


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I like that they are pushing back.


----------



## JFmtl

Oh well, first lost of the season


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

play like that every night and they'll make the playoffs. Calgary is a good team.


----------



## JFmtl

Second period was so so for the habs though. Anyway, next game tomorrow in Vancouver (late again)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

well it was the first game with two good periods. I like their work ethic compared to last year.


----------



## La_Resistance

I watched the 2nd and 3rd period. I liked the effort overall and thought it was a good game. Plekanec and Kostitsyn both looked better tonight, specially Plekanec. Our first line is just great, always creating scoring chances and I love how they make 2,3 or sometimes 4 passes when they go from defence to offense, we didn't see much of that last year with Carbo. Gomez is really an amazing playmaker. 

Oh and Stewart was brutal. I guess he's replaced with D'Agostini next game.

Btw, at the rate Ovechkin is going right now he's gonna break some of Gretzky's records :lol

Oh and Saku with a goal :clap


----------



## pokeherpro

3 years/$12.25 million for Lucic? Good deal, bad deal? I say good deal, as long as he puts up 25 goals and 100 PIM's a year. I like the direction Chiarelli has this team headed, in the immediate future but mostly for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he makes more than Krejci? wtf?


----------



## JFmtl

The quality of the deal will be judged on how much he will develop in the next 3 years. If he develops into a 50-60 pts or more during those years, it will be a good deal. In the less likely scenario that he regresses or stagnate as a 30-40 pts guy, it's a bad deal.

But overall, I think it's a good deal. I am not a Bruins fan, so I don't know that team as much as you do, but from what i've saw and heard, Lucic should be a key player in the years to come, so 4M a year is ok. Plus, if he has a excellent season(for example 25 goals, 60 pts), plus add that he is a big 6'3'' tough guy, he would have been a offer sheet target IMO, and he would have end up cost more. Big talented tough guy is a somewhat rare resource.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he makes more than Krejci? wtf?


He'll be making what Krejci makes but not until 2010/11.
I have to believe Chiarelli knows what he is doing. It seems like a lot but I'm guessing in 2 years we'll be knocking $12 million off the books when Savard, Bergeron and Kobasew are FA's. Savard is worth $5 million a year but probably won't be when he's a free agent again so unless he takes less money...same with Bergeron. Either these guys(Lucic, Thomas) agents are good or Chiarelli enjoys slightly over-paying guys who he likes.


----------



## La_Resistance

It's a good deal. It's a similar deal to what guys like Penner and Malone are getting. I think Lucic is worth more than those 2 guys.

But god I hate Lucic..


----------



## La_Resistance

Double header on TSN. Man I love these west coast games, I'll be home just in time for the game.

Canucks are 0-3, Luongo is rusty, Price is playing in front of his friends and family....all the stars are aligned...we'll win tonight.

Does anyone know if Marc-Andre Bergeron is playing tonight?

Anyways time for predictions...

Tonight is gonna be the night for Big Tits to shine...2 goals for him

Price with the 1st star and the shutout

2-0 Habs


----------



## Lithium4

Bergeron is gonna play at least a couple of games in Hamilton before joining the team. I'd predict he makes it to the home opener.


----------



## JFmtl

Yay, late night game is fun when you have to get up at 6 am... I probably wont stay awake that long


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

fake fan.


----------



## JFmtl

At least, I don't wear a Komisarek jersey , plus i already slept only 5-6 hrs per night the last few nights 
but anyway, as i know myself, i'll end up watching the game anyway :b


----------



## La_Resistance

Moen better watch out with Rypien...he's one crazy fighter. For a second I thought they would drop em'


----------



## JFmtl

Ugh, comon habs, give me a reason to stay up late


----------



## La_Resistance

Ok I'm sick of the lack of sound and Benoit Brunet on RDS...im switching to TSN....until I get fed up with Pierre Mcguire :lol


----------



## JFmtl

How dare you talk against Benoit??!!??


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Ugh, comon habs, give me a reason to stay up late


Le Frere André va nous sauvez! Je l'ai prédit, ca va arriver....
Espoir mon ami...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Benoit Brunet just declared that Chipchura doesn't have the speed to play in the NHL. Imagine one game and a bit, Benoit must be an expert.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> How dare you talk against Benoit??!!??


lol...loved him as a player, don't like him much as an analyst.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Benoit Brunet just declared that Chipchura doesn't have the speed to play in the NHL. Imagine one game and a bit, Benoit must be an expert.


Our friend Benoit is right on that :b


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Benoit Brunet just declared that Chipchura doesn't have the speed to play in the NHL. Imagine one game and a bit, Benoit must be an expert.


Benoit spent countless games scouting from the pressbox/infirmary, isn't that right, older guys?


----------



## La_Resistance

Ahem... 0-2, it's not over yet. André's gonna score 2...so it's technically 2-2......ahhhhhh crap Gill with a penalty.


----------



## JFmtl

3-0 vancouver..... oh well.... shots 14-3...


----------



## La_Resistance

:roll Ok J-F...maybe you can go to bed early.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chipchura is like the whipping boy for everyone's frustrations. we'll trade him and he'll end up on some other team's late game heroic penalty kills in the Stanley Cup finals. book it.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Chipchura is like the whipping boy for everyone's frustrations. we'll trade him and he'll end up on some other team's late game heroic penalty kills in the Stanley Cup finals. book it.


I'm sorry, not gonna happen. He just doesn't have the tools to be an NHL player. Specially not ''dans la nouvelle réalité de la LNH''.

Now watch him score a goal in the 2nd to shut me up :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I thought he was very good in 07-08 and he was sent down primarily to work on his face off skills. last year he hardly got a chance and on top of that was coming back from an injury. oh yeah and you might have noticed EVERYONE SUCKED last year. a game and a period into this year we are ready to write him off. he is certainly better than Gregory Stewart, at least he doesn't get bloody in all his fights.


----------



## JFmtl

André Kossissine!!!


----------



## La_Resistance

Andreiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> André Kossissine!!!


Le frère André à la rescousse


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Benoit flaccid


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I thought he was very good in 07-08 and he was sent down primarily to work on his face off skills. last year he hardly got a chance and on top of that was coming back from an injury. oh yeah and you might have noticed EVERYONE SUCKED last year. a game and a period into this year we are ready to write him off. he is certainly better than Gregory Stewart, at least he doesn't get bloody in all his fights.


In today's NHL, to be able to play at least on a 3rd line, you have to have a little offensive potential. Lapierre, Moen, Latendresse for example can all chip in around 10-15 goals a season. They are can play on both zones, can be physical ect...

Chipchura brings nothing to the table. Being sound defensively is too one-dimensional for the new NHL. The guy can't hit, score, pass or skate. Going from Metropolit to Chipchura had a significant impact on last night's game.

The only reason why he's still here, is because he's a former 1st round pick.

I think his NHL days are numbered.


----------



## La_Resistance

Another one on this PP and we're back in the game. Let's go Andrei...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I still think he'll find success elsewhere. this isn't Corey Locke we're talking about.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I still think he'll find success elsewhere. this isn't Corey Locke we're talking about.


:rub I'm sure he will


----------



## JFmtl

elsewhere being some European or Russian league?


----------



## JFmtl




----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

its almost like people want Chipchura to fail, kinda like the Latendresse haters at work.


----------



## JFmtl

well Chipchura just has nothing special, he was good in his first stint with the habs, but since then he didn't show much in the big league.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he's hardly played. and everyone sucked last year. he's certainly better than Gregory Stewart.


----------



## JFmtl

they both sucks :b 
but Stewart brings a tougher, probably less skilled style of play than Chipchura.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Vancouver fans are so douchey with their "Luuuuuuuuuu" thing after every little save. oops I just remembered these are the winners who booed Team Canada in 1972. oh yeah.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> its almost like people want Chipchura to fail, kinda like the Latendresse haters at work.


I'd be happy to see him succeed, there is no reason for me to want him to fail. But if you look at things rationally and objectively, I have a hard time understanding how you can see any potential in him.

Look at Pierre Dagenais for example, amazing goal scorer. With regular minutes on a scoring line, he could score 30 goals easy. He was the best goal scorer we had in shootouts. The guy had an amazing talent as a goal scorer. But his problem was that he was too one dimensional. Couldn't skate, couldn't pass, couldn't play defence and worst of all, despite his 6'6 figure he was a friggin' woos.

The only thing Chipchura has to his advantage is his defensive abilities, and that alone won't help him become an established NHL player in my opinion. A minus 3 last night, and a minus 1 so far tonight. 4 goals, 14 pts in 51 NHL games played while being a -11.

It's time to move on...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> they both sucks :b
> but Stewart brings a tougher, probably less skilled style of play than Chipchura.


I used to think Stewart could fight but he's been pounded twice already this year. he can't play defense, he doesn't hit anymore and he can't clear the zone. Chipchura can at least kill penalties and get out of the zone, and he did pretty well in his fight yesterday.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I used to think Stewart could fight but he's been pounded twice already this year. he can't play defense, he doesn't hit anymore and he can't clear the zone. Chipchura can at least kill penalties and get out of the zone, and he did pretty well in his fight yesterday.


Ok how about this. We ship both their asses to Hamilton and call-up Sergei and Neilson


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> I'd be happy to see him succeed, there is no reason for me to want him to fail. But if you look at things rationally and objectively, I have a hard time understanding how you can see any potential in him.
> 
> Look at Pierre Dagenais for example, amazing goal scorer. With regular minutes on a scoring line, he could score 30 goals easy. He was the best goal scorer we had in shootouts. The guy had an amazing talent as a goal scorer. But his problem was that he was too one dimensional. Couldn't skate, couldn't pass, couldn't play defence and worst of all, despite his 6'6 figure he was a friggin' woos.
> 
> The only thing Chipchura has to his advantage is his defensive abilities, and that alone won't help him become an established NHL player in my opinion. A minus 3 last night, and a minus 1 so far tonight. 4 goals, 14 pts in 51 NHL games played while being a -11.
> 
> It's time to move on...


fair enough, but he will make it elsewhere. not saying he will burn us because he is a 4th liner, but he'll stay in the NHL.
and lol at Dagenais having "amazing hands", he had decent hands. Cam Neely had amazing hands.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> Ok how about this. We ship both their asses to Hamilton and call-up Sergei and Neilson


Neilson is better than Stewart at this point. I would give Gino Odjick a call before putting Stewart back in.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> fair enough, but he will make it elsewhere. not saying he will burn us because he is a 4th liner, but he'll stay in the NHL.
> and lol at Dagenais having "amazing hands", he had decent hands. Cam Neely had amazing hands.


Amazing goal scorer, not amazing hands. For me good hands always equalled to good stick handling, which Dagenais didn't really have.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Dagenais wasn't amazing at anything, only sucking.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Dagenais wasn't amazing at anything, only sucking.


Yes he sucked big time. I hated Dagenais with a passion. But fact remains he was amazing in shootouts, he scored more than guys like Kovalev, Ribeiro and Koivu in shootouts. He was a pure goal scorer. Anyways, maybe I should stop using the word amazing and Dagenais in the same sentence to avoid confusion or having what I say put off of context.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

this amazingly bad game eerily reminds me of the western road trip from hell of last year.


----------



## brokensaint

There goes Price's confidence.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

omgz suicide pact. Ill meet you all at the Jacques Cartier bridge. okthnxbi.


----------



## La_Resistance

We're facing deadmonton on saturday, no way we losing to them. We come back home with a 3-2 record, it's not that bad. 

DONT JUMP!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I fear we have already lost JF to the thing that we are apparently not allowed to talk about. OMG.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I fear we have already lost JF to the thing that we are apparently not allowed to talk about. OMG.


A big giant penis?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

banned.


----------



## La_Resistance

:um

shhhh... they might not notice.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Big Brother, and I don't mean Andrei, is always watching and he knows whats best for you.


----------



## pokeherpro

7-1. I wonder if Coach Martin got any sleep last night.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I fear we have already lost JF to the thing that we are apparently not allowed to talk about. OMG.





La_Resistance said:


> A big giant penis?


Huh WTF? Stop being so penisy.

Nah, i just turned off my computer in the 3rd period as I watched the last part of the game in my bed.

So, 7-1. Back to .500. I have some bad flashbacks from 2008-2009 coming in my head. All that isn't very encouraging. But no worries, Marc-André will save our season. Just, no bowling in Edmonton this time pls.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

its a little early for anyone to push the panic button. they win on Saturday and they go back home 3-2 after 5 games on the road. not so bad.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, you are right, let's wait until at least the end of October to push on panic button.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we are the most irrational fanbase.


----------



## JFmtl

indeed, we are too emotional lol, we need a collective therapy :b


----------



## JFmtl

Jacques Martin sure wasn't happy with that loss though, he held a rather punish punitive practice today.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

french slave driver


----------



## Lithium4

What exactly is a bag skate? I had never heard that term before.


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> What exactly is a bag skate? I had never heard that term before.


Dunno, must mean about the same thing than "entraînement punitif"

http://www.rds.ca/video/visionneuse.html (intégrale: image de l'entraînement punitif)

ps: yes Mcqueen, i enjoy seeing a french speaking guy making suffer a majoritary english-speaking team and players (too bad for Maxime, Guillaume and Georges)  Take that you anglos, it's payback time hahaha!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

screw the anglos, Kossissine must suffer.


----------



## JFmtl

Screw the non-french speaker 

On an other topic, the Bulldogs could be coming to Laval in a not too distant future
http://ruefrontenac.com/mleclerc/11907-leclercchron-7-oct


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Martin=Ontarian


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Martin=Ontarian


I agree, that is a terrible flaw, but he is a french speaker, so he is forgiven


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he is Joe Clark's brother in law.


----------



## JFmtl

75 mins punitive skating practice for you


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I skate like Dagenais.


----------



## JFmtl

then try to follow Hal Gill then, you should make it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I actually don't hate Hal Gill.
so where is pokherpro to update us on the Bruins game?


----------



## JFmtl

don't count on him tonight, bruins lost 6-1 to ducks


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

diving wimpy Ducks. Bruin=real man.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, the bruins got screwed again by the refs,


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saku taught the Ducks how to dive.


----------



## JFmtl

and they are fast learner


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Saku is a good teacher, he was captain of the diving team for a decade.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I skate like Dagenais.


Then you can compensate with an amazing shot, and amazing hands... :b


----------



## pokeherpro

That game was one of the ugliest performances I've ever seen. Turnover after turnover, just...ugly. No excuses for that, the Bruins just sucked last night.
Ugh. Let's give Rask a chance next game?


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I actually don't hate Hal Gill.
> so where is pokherpro to update us on the Bruins game?


I was contemplating suicide, obviously. Bruins lose 6-1, Red Sox lose 5-0 in Game 1 of the playoffs...not a good night for me haha. Thanks for thinking of me though...

Now leave me alone.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I saw give the 5 million dollar man the biggest chance. *****es dont know ****.


----------



## JFmtl

allll weee arrree saayyinnng, is give tim a chance!


----------



## pokeherpro

Hello, Canada, and hockey fans in the United States and Newfoundland...


----------



## pokeherpro

Yes! I get to see Rask tonight. To be honest, if he steals the show, it's just gunna create a controversy with Timmy T, which I'm not looking forward to. If both Rask and Thomas play well, does anyone think Thomas has trade value? Honestly, I could see him going to the Wings cause they need a goalie...and he's from Michigan...good story there...I'm just sayin...it's $5 million which isn't bad for the numbers he'll put up, especially on a team such as Detroit...


----------



## brokenlight

justme18 said:


> Flyers all the way! Holla Philly!!!!! After the Phillies win of course. My dad got me into hockey like 3 years ago (I'm a girl) and I'm a huge fan now. They were predicted to win the cup this year!


I liked the Flyers Pens game the other night (sorry!!!). :b I would have liked to have seen what exactly happened to Letang at the end of the game. From looking at his face at the time, I think there is a decent chance that Hartnell bit him. The fighting got a little crazy at the end. Looks like the rivalry is going to continue...


----------



## brokenlight

Lithium4 said:


> OV is on fire. Your boy Malkin has quite a task ahead of him if he wants to win another scoring title. BTW, if you guys ever decide to trade Talbot, we'll take him in Montreal.


Ovechkin is getting crazy! Malkin did start out slow but that seems to have passed. Pens were looking great in the last game. Looking forward to Talbot's return.


----------



## pokeherpro

...what a comeback. 2 points we did not deserve. Rask played well tonight, especially early on in the 1st, when he made some solid stops during a 5 on 3 for almost a full 2 minutes.
Still, to need to score 3 goals in the final 5-6 minutes to steal a game at home against the Islanders...not good.


----------



## JFmtl

Yay, coming home to a 3-0 oilers game, tabarnak!


----------



## IllusionalFate

Nice shot by Gionta. Top left corner.


----------



## JFmtl

Québec city seems closer than ever since 1995 to eventually get an NHL team back, as a new arena would be build in a short term future...:
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/le-soleil...re-la-porte-a-un-eventuel-retour-a-quebec.php
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/ho...oit-un-accueil-tres-chaleureux-de-bettman.php


----------



## pokeherpro

The Bruins are becoming tougher and tougher to watch. They need a road trip, to come together. They arent used to starting with a homestand...that's my story, and I'm sticking to it.
I figure I should also mention I watched Savard and Krejci dive in todays game. Just so you guys don't think I'm blind to it...I'm not and I hate when it happens.

Oh and can Colorado seriously keep this up? They played really well today, they have some really nice skill players and Anderson has been on fire...


----------



## La_Resistance

Habs are gonna take care of the Avalanche on thursday.

:duel


----------



## JFmtl

Ugh, Thursday is so far away  nice to see the bruins and leafs lose though


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Ugh, Thursday is so far away  nice to see the bruins and leafs lose though


How many straight losses is that for the Leafs now, 5? :lol

Btw, anyone knows what happened to Viktor Stalberg? I saw he wasn't in the leafs line-up tonight, and was playing on a first line with Stajan in the first few games...did he get cut?


----------



## Lithium4

Don't you have Stallberg in your pool, or am I thinking of someoen else?

I'd really like to know who decided it was okay to schedule the Habs home opener on like the third freaking Thursday of the season? Against a western conference team? I hope the Molson's are better able to remind the league who pays their bills.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

So the Penguins are now 5-1 and their only loss was to the Coyotes, go figure.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Don't you have Stallberg in your pool, or am I thinking of someoen else?
> 
> I'd really like to know who decided it was okay to schedule the Habs home opener on like the third freaking Thursday of the season? Against a western conference team? I hope the Molson's are better able to remind the league who pays their bills.


I do have him in my pool, that's why I was wondering. Anyways, looks like he's injured right now and listed as day-to-day.

And what's up with Alex Tanguay? Only 1 assist in 5 games with Tampa, not a good start for him considering he's on a line with Vinny.


----------



## pokeherpro

The NHL should have all 30 teams play only on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays. I hate how disorganized the schedule is.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> The NHL should have all 30 teams play only on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays. I hate how disorganized the schedule is.


I kinda like the principle of having fixed day for NHL games, but in real life it's not possible. Not all NHL teams are the primary tenant of their arena and so there is no guaranty they would get Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays all the time. Plus some teams may prefer to play on other days (ex: Buffalo and their Friday nights)

On an other topic, anyone heard the the new Laraque mini-controversy? Apparently, some feminist groups thinks one ads he appeared in is too sexist. The ads contains some very good looking ladies and isn't very intelligent or original IMO, but it's a "tempête dans un verre d'eau"

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/ho...controversee-laraque-presente-ses-excuses.php
I won't post the youtube link since this forum is so stucked up i might get banned, but search the words "laraque" and "pub" should help you to find it...


----------



## pokeherpro

I just saw it on TSN. I guess it depends on what times these ads would be shown on TV. If kids could see them, then yeah, I guess it wasn't very smart. I'm more concerned with kids seeing it than what some feminist group thinks. It's sex...and sex sells. Always has, always will.
Besides, it isn't like Laraque missed any Canadiens function to do this. I mean, he could have done these commercials _during_ a Canadiens game and no one would have noticed he was gone.


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> How many straight losses is that for the Leafs now, 5? :lol
> 
> Btw, anyone knows what happened to Viktor Stalberg? I saw he wasn't in the leafs line-up tonight, and was playing on a first line with Stajan in the first few games...did he get cut?


The Leafs are trying to lose, then they can pick 1st ove...uh, nevermind.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> I just saw it on TSN. I guess it depends on what times these ads would be shown on TV. If kids could see them, then yeah, I guess it wasn't very smart. I'm more concerned with kids seeing it than what some feminist group thinks. It's sex...and sex sells. Always has, always will.
> Besides, it isn't like Laraque missed any Canadiens function to do this. I mean, he could have done these commercials _during_ a Canadiens game and no one would have noticed he was gone.


I never saw the ad on tv yet, only on youtube, but I guess it would not be aired in early part of the day. Even thought, let's be honest, kids probably see way way much more today.

Dunno if that ads really sells or only gets male attention. I mean, i could watch it over and over again, but that doesn't mean i'll buy that energy drink thing.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Tyler Myers is a stud.

I think he's got a shot at the Calder.


----------



## pokeherpro

With Tavares, Hedman and Duchene, I dunno...he'd have to have an amazing season.


----------



## pokeherpro

Stars vs Bruins tonight. Can only mean one thing: Steve Ott is going to induce the Bruins into a few brawls, while he hides in the corner and eventually gets kicked out after doing something dirty. This is going to be fun to watch. I hope to see Ott vs Lucic but it'll likely be Thornton vs Ott.


----------



## pokeherpro

Nooo...Lucic is hurt.  Fell into the boards awkwardly last night.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so someone tell me about Taylor Hall....


----------



## pokeherpro

83 goals, 174 points in 126 OHL games prior to this season. 10 goals, 23 points in 12 OHL games this year. 18 goals, 31 points in 25 playoff games. 6'0, 180 pounds, born in Kingston, Ontario. Future NHL 1st round draft pick in 2010, by the Boston Bruins, through the Toronto Maple Laughs. :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

its a lottery and the Habs will win and he will be the next Wickenheiser.


----------



## pokeherpro

Keep dreaming, woman. Besides, Hall isn't a lock to be #1, there are a couple of other guys in the OHL who are good, including Hall's team mate in Windsor, a defenseman.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so a bottom 5 finishing may yield a good player?


----------



## pokeherpro

Well, I'm no Pierre McGuire, but yeah...most top 5 picks end up being decent NHL'ers. Got Kessel at #5 a few years ago, but that was a deep deep draft. I have the OHL package so I should start watching Windsor games.


----------



## Lithium4

go Sens...I guess?


----------



## pokeherpro

I want to laugh but my Bruins are 3-4...


----------



## Lithium4

Laugh away. My avater will need to be changed soon.


----------



## pokeherpro

At least you'll have a good draft pick, if the season goes like this the whole time.
Imagine if you had traded away your 1st round pick this year...

Honestly, if Toronto finishes last and wins the lottery....doesn't Brian Burke have to be fired? I know he won't be but man...


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, I think he figured he'd be making the playoffs, but damn that team is worse than Montreal. And the Habs never have good draft picks. They'll pick 11th and draft a stay at home defensman from Minnesota who'll be traded in 3 years for an overpaid veteran.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> Yea, I think he figured he'd be making the playoffs, but damn that team is worse than Montreal. And the Habs never have good draft picks. They'll pick 11th and draft a stay at home defensman from Minnesota who'll be traded in 3 years for an overpaid veteran.


...you sound bitter. :lol


----------



## Lithium4

Heartbroken is more like it. I gave the team so much and this is how they repay me???


----------



## pokeherpro

You aren't kidding though. You guys never have top 5 picks. Your last two top 5 picks? Carey Price in 2005 and Petr Svoboda...in 1984(also got Shayne Corson 3 picks later)


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> so a bottom 5 finishing may yield a good player?


This is widely considered the worst draft class in years. Friggin Gainey can't do anything right.


----------



## pokeherpro

That 1984 draft was a beauty for you guys haha. Svoboda, Corson, Stephane Richer and Patrick Roy, in the first 51 picks.
You guys need a draft like that.


----------



## Lithium4

And Price was just luck of the draw. Other than that, the highest we've picked in my lifetime as a fan was Judas at #8.


----------



## Lithium4

WE had a good one a few years ago. We picked guys like Halak, Little tits, a few other late picks. Gainey just sucks at picking first rounders. Kyle Chipchura? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Lithium4

The bar we went to tonight, after the Habs scored, they announced $2 shooters for the next 5 minutes. Of course, they didn't score again...At least if we had have lost 6-5, I would have gotten something out of it.


----------



## pokeherpro

You gunna be okay buddy? Don't make me call 911 on you...


----------



## Lithium4

I'll be okay...


----------



## pokeherpro

Hope everyone enjoys the hockey games today. Oh, wait...:|


----------



## JFmtl

Our super so great prospects are failing....our UFA's are failing... We need a NHL team in Québec city to put pressure on the Habs and make sure that the current mediocrity isn't acceptable anymore...and in worse case, it's a new team to cheer for.


----------



## pokeherpro

I'm not sure it matters this year. I think Pittsburgh and Washington are locks to make it to the East finals. Also wouldn't mind seeing Ovechkin score 50 goals in his teams first 50 games...or less. No one has done that since 1992, Brett Hull.


----------



## pokeherpro

Boston has traded Chuck Kobasew to the Wild in exchange for a minor leaguer, a 19 year old prospect and a 2nd round pick in 2011....can we say salary dump?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

pokeherpro said:


> I'm not sure it matters this year. I think Pittsburgh and Washington are locks to make it to the East finals. Also wouldn't mind seeing Ovechkin score 50 goals in his teams first 50 games...or less. No one has done that since 1992, Brett Hull.


I wouldn't be so sure about that, Washington's defense and goaltending is below average to average, and 99 percent of the time a team isn't gonna win a cup with a defense like that. They actually remind me of the mid 90's to early 2000's penguins with an unstoppable force on offense and good supporting offensive players but always were lacking a solid defense.


----------



## pokeherpro

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that, Washington's defense and goaltending is below average to average, and 99 percent of the time a team isn't gonna win a cup with a defense like that. They actually remind me of the mid 90's to early 2000's penguins with an unstoppable force on offense and good supporting offensive players but always were lacking a solid defense.


You're probably right. Chances are Washington will run into a hot goalie...but I wouldn't bet against them, especially with who they throw out there on the power-play. They took the Penguins to 7 games last year, and actually blew a huge chance to knock them out way before the last game but they didn't. I have to believe their players have improved, including guys like Pothier and Varlomov. If not Washington, then I'll go with Philly/Pittsburgh, unless my Bruins somehow come back to life.


----------



## Lithium4

Have I ever mentioned that I like Brian Gionta?


----------



## pokeherpro

Too bad you can't play Atlanta every night. Halak looked good.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I like Brian Gionta?


that is a much better mancrush than Lucic, at least he is sorta handsome.

I'm still basking in the glow of the glorious shootout victory.


----------



## JFmtl

At this point, a win is a win, even though a regulation time win would be nice for once. Oh and good game for the 5'7'' guy :b


----------



## pokeherpro

Man-crushes have nothing to do with looks lol. Lucic is the man, it's okay to admit it...


----------



## addictedtochaos

Pens all the way for me.


----------



## La_Resistance

Watched the game on RDS express.

Really really impressed with Gomez. His passing is just amazing. They have to keep that line together, sooner or later Camalerri's shots are gonna start going in.

I think it's time to call up Sergei. Chipchura's days are numbered...sorry Mcqueen :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lucic isnt even the best player on the Bruins. and he's a ****ing *****.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Lucic isnt even the best player on the Bruins. and he's a ****ing *****.


I get excited when he's on the ice. Don't hate, you'd take him on your team in a heartbeat. :yes


----------



## La_Resistance

Lucic is a freak of nature, that's all I gotta say :lol


----------



## La_Resistance

Serge K has been suspended again by the Canadiens, WTF! I thought he was really close to being called up, considering that Pacioretty, D'Agostini, Chipchura and Stewart haven't been doing too good.



> Après avoir obtenu quatre points à ses cinq premiers matchs avec les Bulldogs, Sergei Kostitsyn a quitté la formation à Hamilton et a été immédiatement suspendu par le Canadien.
> 
> Relégué aux mineures une semaine avant le début de la présente saison parce qu'il ne se conformait pas aux ordres de l'entraîneur-chef Jacques Martin aux chapitres de la structure de jeu et de l'éthique de travail, Kostitsyn avait réfléchi pendant plusieurs jours avant de finalement se résigner à se rapporter aux Bulldogs.
> 
> Le Canadien n'a pas immédiatement commenté la nouvelle et on ignorait si cet autre incident concernant l'attaquant bélarussien signifie que sa carrière avec le club montréalais, ou même dans la LNH, est à toutes fins utiles terminée.
> 
> _Plus de détails à venir_


----------



## brokensaint

Scott Gomez is my new favorite player.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Pens are now 8-1 after destroying st. louis last night (shots were like 34-8 at one point)... but now Gonchar is out 4-6 weeks, can they keep it up?


----------



## La_Resistance

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Pens are now 8-1 after destroying st. louis last night (shots were like 34-8 at one point)... but now Gonchar is out 4-6 weeks, can they keep it up?


Really, 4-6 weeks? Damn! That's not good for my pool.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Sergei is a loser.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Sergei is a loser.


Sergei's gonna be a rich man soon it seems.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Sabres up 5-1 over Florida after the first period.

Myers' goal looks like it definitely was tipped by Roy (borderline high-stick, but he wasn't credited to him anyway). Also, it looks like Stafford was the last Sabre to touch the puck on the goal credited to Vanek - I think Vokoun pulled it into his own net with his pad/skate. That was a nice play by Stafford to drive hard to the net like that.

Buffalo is playing pretty sloppy in their own zone right now, the Panthers are getting a lot of chances from turnovers.


----------



## brokenlight

I think the Penguins will be okay as they have developed even past where they were last year, but Gonchar is a very big part of the team and the power play especially is really going to miss his presence. His goals are always enjoyable to watch too. Other Gonchar news, hearing that Pens may only be able to sign Gonchar or Letang next year.

Come back soon Sergei....... :|



NeedleInTheHay said:


> Pens are now 8-1 after destroying st. louis last night (shots were like 34-8 at one point)... but now Gonchar is out 4-6 weeks, can they keep it up?


----------



## pokeherpro

You guys shoulda seen the play Crosby just made against the Panthers. He deked out the defenceman behind the net by passing it to himself off the bottom of the net, he steps out to the side, spins away from the other defenceman and backhands it off the top of the post...unreal.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

9-1 now... crosby with the ppg, shg, and shootout winner.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> Sergei's gonna be a rich man soon it seems.


he's going to be called up soon. I love Sergei as a player, I actually think he has far more upside than big brother but seriously, he needs to grow up. I hope when he comes up he plays like he has something to prove.
and Maxim Lapierre on the wing can only mean one thing, Martin wants Chipchura as his 4th line centre. you're just gonna have to deal with it.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he's going to be called up soon. I love Sergei as a player, I actually think he has far more upside than big brother but seriously, he needs to grow up. I hope when he comes up he plays like he has something to prove.
> and Maxim Lapierre on the wing can only mean one thing, Martin wants Chipchura as his 4th line centre. you're just gonna have to deal with it.


Sergei is very talented, but he needs to learn the world doesn't revolve around him. To be in the NHL, you have to work hard, talent alone is not enough. What is his attitude down in the AHL? you can't call him back if he has a poor attitude, arrives late at practices, gives poor overall effort, etc. that would send the wrong message.

Chipchura is a slow defencive forward that sucks defensively and can't score goals. Can he be sent down in the AHL without going on waivers? Perhaps Bob doesn't want to risk losing him on waivers...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chipchura has been a lot better in the last couple of games, you be wrong.


----------



## JFmtl

Well, Ive missed the last part of NYI game, but against Atlanta i did not notice him at all, so i guess for him that's good when he goes unnoticed....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I dunno, I saw him winning some battles along the boards, holding his own in a fight and winning a lot of faceoffs. With the way Lapierre was playing at centre I wouldn't mind keeping him around. I would also send Stewart down way before him.


----------



## JFmtl

I probably was sleeping during the fight :b. But his +/- during last 2 games is 0 so that is not too bad (compared to his -7 for the year). Steward is still around the team? I don't remember him playing lately....

BTW, should I trade my Price T-shirt for a Halak t-shirt?


----------



## La_Resistance

There's definitely a case of favouritism with Kyle Chipchura. I think it has to do with him being one of Gainey's first round picks.

They probably want to give him the all the chances they can, and some time before they actually decide to dump a 1st round pick through the waivers. 

This guy is not going to survive in the NHL. I admire the fact that he drops the gloves and tries to get involved, but in the end, hockey wise, he bring NOTHING to the table. 

7 games played. 0 pts. -6. He doesn't hit or play physical (minus the fights). He's average on faceoffs but OK I guess... No speed, no offense,no defense, no skill, no grit. There are other players out there who wiill bring a better contribution to the team.

Lapierre did score on his 1st game playing with Pleks and Akos, but we are way better off as Metropolit and Lapierre as our 2 bottom centres, instead of Metropolit and Chipchura. And I don't see Lapierre staying on that 2nd line for too long, he's much better suited for a 3rd line. Right now, we've tried everything possible on the 2nd line...D'agostini, Pacioretty, Latendresse and now Lapierre. We're running out of options, and Sergei is still waiting. 

If the Kostitsyn's start rolling, Plekanec continues to play the way he has, then we'll have 2 excellent offensive lines.


----------



## brokensaint

What's the over/under on Higgins scoring his first goal of the season tonight?:no


----------



## pokeherpro

Tough game against the Sens tonight. We own them though...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

how is are they favouring Chipchura? he's been rotting in the AHL for about 4 years now and they are finally giving him a shot. I dunno, but if you picked someone in the first round you had better give them a good look before casting them off. Maybe Martin likes what he sees, he does know more than we do, I think. his stats do suck but he has been better these last two games.


----------



## JFmtl

Chapeau Cammalleri! And playing with _Guillaume_ sure did make Chipchura look good 

And on top of that, Komisarek's leafs are still winless :clap


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

my boy Chips had a great game. I dunno, maybe playing with guys like Gui and D'Agostini instead of Laraque and Stewart might actually help. Its only a few games but I always had a feeling the guy would be a good grinder/character player. 
Cammalleri is da bomb. What an awesome, beautiful game.


----------



## pokeherpro

2:00 left in the 3rd period, Ottawa up 3-1 over Boston.
10 minutes later, Boston is leaving town with a 4-3 shootout win. Beautiful game. That was Vezina-trophy Timmy T in nets tonight.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

it always seems a little spécial when people refer to Thomas as "Timmy", but thats just me. Ottawa is not that good and I bet Kovalev was total suckage.


----------



## JFmtl

Ottawa is still the provisional division champion :b As for Kovalev, you gotta forgive him, he is still in the chock of not coming back in Montréal.

ps: Boston, you don't have to suck to have a good draft pick, Toronto is doing the job for you


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

my boy Chips.


----------



## JFmtl

your boy sucks, he only was good cause of Guillaume


----------



## pokeherpro

Considering we've been without 190 points from last season in Kessel, Savard and Lucic, to be 5-4-1 after the first 10 is okay by me. Boston learned last year that it's a late finish, not an early start, that counts. Look at Pittsburgh last season.
It'll be a HUGE boost when Savard and Lucic come back, and then I have a feeling Chiarelli is ready to deal some of those picks for soon-to-be-free-agent's at the trade deadline. Good ones, I hope, not some over the hill *****.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I think Gui playing great with my boy Chips is more an indicator of how badly Lapierre was sucking at centre. 
So 5-5 with all the changes minus our superstar puck moving d man looks pretty damn good right now. The D actually looks really solid.


----------



## IllusionalFate

pokeherpro said:


> 2:00 left in the 3rd period, Ottawa up 3-1 over Boston.
> 10 minutes later, Boston is leaving town with a 4-3 shootout win. Beautiful game. That was Vezina-trophy Timmy T in nets tonight.


:clap

Buffalo now leads the Northeast. Myers with the game-winning shootout goal. What a reach this kid has!


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I think Gui playing great with my boy Chips is more an indicator of how badly Lapierre was sucking at centre.
> So 5-5 with all the changes minus our superstar puck moving d man looks pretty damn good right now. The D actually looks really solid.


Lapierre filled his role perfectly last year as a 3rd line centre, but we haven't really seen much of that yet. Eventually, I think he will go back to centre. But again, maybe Martin see's things differently.

As for Chips, I liked what his line did today. Will be interesting to see if Martin brings any changes to the current line-up for next game.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

my boy Chips, you gotta stop hating. he was tough along the boards, smart defensively and making some nice passes. Metropolit won't be there forever so if Lapierre and Chipchura can fill the 3rd and 4th centre roles thats not too bad. I sense there's a lot of character there too but I'm a little on the high side at the moment. I wish Lapierre could play like he did last year.


----------



## JFmtl

I blame the discrimination against the Québécois in hockey, as it was uncovered by Bob Sirois this week


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> my boy Chips, you gotta stop hating. he was tough along the boards, smart defensively and making some nice passes. Metropolit won't be there forever so if Lapierre and Chipchura can fill the 3rd and 4th centre roles thats not too bad. I sense there's a lot of character there too but I'm a little on the high side at the moment. I wish Lapierre could play like he did last year.


:lol see, I'm not hating. The truth is Chipchura has SA and he reads my posts in here. Just my way to get the best out of him...it worked :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you should apply for a job in player development.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> you should apply for a job in player development.


I should apply to play 4th line centre on the Habs. Im sure I could shoot harder, skate harder, pass better, stick handle better than Chi.... ahhh never mind :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I thought you told me you played like Oleg Petrov?


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I thought you told me you played like Oleg Petrov?


We should bring him back. I miss Petrov


----------



## JFmtl

Petrov must be close to 40 now....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

He is a God


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, he was a bright spot in the Rejean Houle days :b


----------



## La_Resistance

It went something like this...


'' attention, revirement créer chez le canadien, Petrov récupère la rondelle libre, en territoire du canadien, il accélère, s'amène en zone neutre, contourne deux joueurs adverses, s'amene en territoire ennemi, pivote sur lui-même, et voilà qu'il s'amène seul devant le gardien...une feinte, une deuxième et une troisième feinte, le gardien est complèmtement déjouer, le filet est grand ouvert...le tir...ohhhhhhhhhh il rate la cible. Une autre chance raté par Oleg Petrov''

ahh...good memories :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

bahahahaha, the good old days.


----------



## JFmtl

Must José Théodore or Jeff Hackett be the number one goalie...? :b Plus sa change, plus c'est pareil


----------



## La_Resistance

Anze Kopitar, 6'3 centre, now has 10 goals and 21 points in 12 games. We chose Price. Now I'm still high on Price, and I'm sure he will come along as number 1 goalie. But it makes you wonder... Just imagine our centres right now if we went with Carter, Richards or Getzlaf instead of Big Tits, and Kopitar instead of Price. If the centre position has been our weakest point since the last 15 or so years, then how come we missed on all those good players?

Anyways the Habs have won 3 straight... I'm gonna stop *****ing...


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

IllusionalFate said:


> :clap
> 
> Buffalo now leads the Northeast. Myers with the game-winning shootout goal. What a reach this kid has!


Both my parents are from Niagara Falls and my older brother has been a sabres fan his whole life so i've always had a little soft spot for them, ive also been to the aud and the new arena a few times to see the Penguins and other teams, so it's nice to see them doing well and i hope they make the playoffs. And it would be fun to see a pitt buffalo playoff series this year... last one went to game 7 overtime so it doesn't get much better.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> Anze Kopitar, 6'3 centre, now has 10 goals and 21 points in 12 games. We chose Price. Now I'm still high on Price, and I'm sure he will come along as number 1 goalie. But it makes you wonder... Just imagine our centres right now if we went with Carter, Richards or Getzlaf instead of Big Tits, and Kopitar instead of Price. If the centre position has been our weakest point since the last 15 or so years, then how come we missed on all those good players?
> 
> Anyways the Habs have won 3 straight... I'm gonna stop *****ing...


I think about this sometimes too, but it makes me wonder if there is more of a problem with player development in Montreal. Big Tits was projected to go top 5 but he dropped in the draft because of his epilepsy.


----------



## JFmtl

IMO, had we picked Carter or Richards instead of A Kost, the Price vs Kopitar would be a less painful comparison. I'm not ready to throw the towel on Price, and I'm not ready to say we should have picked Kopitar instead. Price is still young, and to be honest, both elite no1 goalie and big no1 center are rare. We went for the goalie, he has shown potential and flaws, but the jury is still out for him.

I think the player developing subject deserves to be raised. When you think of it, we had problems with both of Kost bros, Guillaume pretty much stagnate, Price might have been brought up too early, while the likes of Hainsey and Beauchemin flourished elsewhere. Our future was supposed to be sooooo bright with the likes of Komisarek, Higgins, the Kosts bros, Price, Halak, Mcdonnagh, and all those soooo gooooodd prospects. This summer, we had to sign an army of UFA cause our so awesome prospects could not fill the holes.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I think about this sometimes too, but it makes me wonder if there is more of a problem with player development in Montreal. Big Tits was projected to go top 5 but he dropped in the draft because of his epilepsy.


Player development is always an issue in Montreal. But you have to agree that all 3, Richards, Carter and Getzlaf aside from being superstar skilled players, they are warriors...while Bustitsyn, is not as ''intense'' or probably desen't have the same desire to win.

Of course, it's always easy to complain afterwards. But how they missed on those players is beyond me. I mean that's their job (Trevor Timmins) to not make these mistakes.

I blame Chipchura :hide

:lol Ok he's actually playing another solid game so far, and Halak is solid. Yay! Another goalie contreverasy coming our way, should be fun.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I heard that Getzlaf had a poor work ethic early on and the veterans in Anaheim got on him about it. He would have been a bust in Montreal most likely.
One guy that shocks me is Chris Higgins. What a shadow of his former self. now he's just fat and bloated. I can't believe people complained when he was traded.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I heard that Getzlaf had a poor work ethic early on and the veterans in Anaheim got on him about it. He would have been a bust in Montreal most likely.
> One guy that shocks me is Chris Higgins. What a shadow of his former self. now he's just fat and bloated. I can't believe people complained when he was traded.


I actually always liked Higgins minus the fact that he never fights or defends his teammates...but he was one of the hardest workers on the team. I think he was overrated a little, but he'd make an excellent 3rd liner on any team.

As for Getzlaf, he's one of the meanest and baddest players in the NHL. He's strong, has the size and just punishes his opponents. I seriously doubt he would've been a bust on any team.


----------



## La_Resistance

Btw, did you guys see that Andrei moment in the 2nd? :roll

It's like he thinks he's figure skating out there, and it actually had to end with a giveaway. :no


----------



## La_Resistance

I love these Moen garbage goals :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

agreed, Moen is so much better than Kostopoulos.

Montreal may have found a way to **** up Getzlaf.


----------



## JFmtl

Metropolit 2 assists tonight, a PPG player :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he's awesome.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Metropolit 2 assists tonight, a PPG player :b


He has a decent set of skills and hockey sense for a ''4rth line player''. At first I thought he was taking away a spot from a youngster, but he's a good utility guy to have on the team and definitely adds depth at the centre position.

I remember ''les lignes ouvertes'' and everyone calling for Gainey's head for getting rid of Begin for Metropolit, and as much as I loved Bégin...Metropolit is a much better player.


----------



## JFmtl

Before tonight, Habs are 4-0 with him in line up.

Ugh, isles tie the game


----------



## La_Resistance

Big tits is having his worst game ever. And Brunet's not helping him :lol


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Before tonight, Habs are 4-0 with him in line up.
> 
> Ugh, isles tie the game


And all this time we thought it was Markov who we missed :lol


----------



## La_Resistance

Btw, Gionta is just amazing on the back check.


----------



## La_Resistance

Ok guys, time to predict the game winner.



I'm going with Bustitsyn :lol

I'd love to hear Brunet's reaction


----------



## JFmtl

Overtime, AGAIN,

my call is on Gionta for Mtl, Streit for NYI


----------



## JFmtl

Hammer with the winning goal, we both missed our call. Back over .500!


----------



## La_Resistance

Wow!  He shifted 3 guys, and made a perfect pass...just beautiful. I love how Plekanec is playing this year. 

Let's all :nw to the turtleneck


----------



## JFmtl

That 10 points for the little girl.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he has definitely conquered his SA. what a play in OT.

I disagree about Metropolit. he is a 3rd liner with some good pp skills. he is about 100 times better than Lapierre.


----------



## Lithium4

Indeed, a thing of beauty that Pleks pass. And aside from the Spacek giveaway I really liked the way he and Hamrlik played. A good night overall for Czechs.


----------



## JFmtl

Wednesday is gonna be an harder challenge. You think it will be Price or Halak?
I think it's time to come back with Price.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

please no Price.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he has definitely conquered his SA. what a play in OT.
> 
> I disagree about Metropolit. he is a 3rd liner with some good pp skills. he is about 100 times better than Lapierre.


Metropolit was brought into this team to fill the 4rth line centre role. Lapierre has not played to his potential yet, but he played great last year as the 3rd line centre. Again, not sure what Martin's plans are, but Lapierre's upside is greater than Metropolit...so lets not get carried away :b


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Wednesday is gonna be an harder challenge. You think it will be Price or Halak?
> I think it's time to come back with Price.


Josée Théodore

see what I did there with the extra (e) :lol


----------



## Lithium4

Its funny to hear the AntiChambre guys kissing Plek's *** all of a sudden after *****ing about him for the last year.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lapierre is 4th line. the two are sort of interchangeable.


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> please no Price.


This.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Lapierre is 4th line. the two are sort of interchangeable.


Forget about this year. With the way Lapierre played last year, you still think he's 4rth line material?


----------



## Lithium4

Someone needs to send McQueen a link of Max's shootout goal last year to refresh her memory.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> please no Price.


There is a lot of games this week, and i'm sure Jacques Martin will give Price a chance to redeem himself, either against the Pens, Hawks or Leafs. When I think of it, Price probably wont play Pits, the organization will probably give him the easiest of those starts (Toronto)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> Forget about this year. With the way Lapierre played last year, you still think he's 4rth line material?


the thing is he is playing like crap now and Metropolit has been awesome. And I've never ever liked Lapierre at centre, I never thought he had the hockey sense.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Someone needs to send McQueen a link of Max's shootout goal last year to refresh her memory.


Just need to look at stats.

Metropolit at age 35 has a career high 12 goals in one season.

Lapierre at age 24 scored 15 goals last year.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Josée Théodore
> 
> see what I did there with the extra (e) :lol


I remember Théo vs Hackett, Théo vs Garon, Théo vs Huet, Huet vs Aebisher, Aebisher vs Halak, Huet vs Price, Price vs Halak, am I missing one since the 2000's? Can't we ****ing have a stable no1 goalie?


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, he can start the Leafs game.

Look, I'm not a Price hater, but I never heard anyone in Boston complain about Rask not getting the starting job at 21. Price, at this point in his career is a solid backup with great potential. If he's too fragile to spend some time as a #2 goalie at 22 years old, then he'll never make it as an NHL goalie.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JFmtl said:


> There is a lot of games this week, and i'm sure Jacques Martin will give Price a chance to redeem himself, either against the Pens, Hawks or Leafs. When I think of it, Price probably wont play Pits, the organization will probably give him the easiest of those starts (Toronto)


no way, thats just so wrong. Price plays well, Halak almost never plays. Price lets in 7, they come right back with him for the next 3. Halak wins 4 in a row and they come back with Price?


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> the thing is he is playing like crap now and Metropolit has been awesome. And I've never ever liked Lapierre at centre, I never thought he had the hockey sense.


Yea, I actually prefer him as a winger and never understood why Carbo never used him there. I think he may have bought into the hype that Lapierre was the next Carbo.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> the thing is he is playing like crap now and Metropolit has been awesome. And I've never ever liked Lapierre at centre, I never thought he had the hockey sense.


Lapierre has been playing like crap. And Metropolit has been awesome so far. I'll give you that. Lapierre doesn't have the greatest vision and Metropolit definitely has a better vision on the ice, which explains his PP minutes.

But it's only about 10 games into the season. Let's be patient and hopefully we'll see the Lapierre of last year pretty soon. Actually both him and Latendresse have been dissapointements thus far, and they played great together last year.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Price has the higher ceiling but Halak is the better goalie right now. he doesn't get style points but he gets the job done.

All Im saying is that Metropolit isn't blocking a younger player, he is playing awesome and Lapierre looked lost at centre, and is now actually playing ok as a 2nd line winger. I'd keep playing Metro.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> I remember Théo vs Hackett, Théo vs Garon, Théo vs Huet, Huet vs Aebisher, Aebisher vs Halak, Huet vs Price, Price vs Halak, am I missing one since the 2000's? Can't we ****ing have a stable no1 goalie?


Thibault vs Theodore

Moog vs Thibault(?)

Someone vs Pat Jablonski :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> Yea, I actually prefer him as a winger and never understood why Carbo never used him there. I think he may have bought into the hype that Lapierre was the next Carbo.


he doesn't have Carbo's hockey sense and never will. Carbo was one of the best shut down forwards ever, Lapierre is a good energy guy.


----------



## Lithium4

Nobody could compete with Jablonski!


----------



## JFmtl

The thing is Rask has a 3x yo Vezina winner in front of him, you can't expect Rask to out him from Boston like that.

Halak isn't a proven No 1 in the NHL, you have to give Price an opportunity to answer back someday (and rest Halak also, i mean he never played over 50 games as a pro I think).


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no one has allowed Halak to prove himself. It was practially criminal the way Gainey kept insisting ong going with Price game after game last year. Meanwhile Halak was stopping 50 shots against the Sharks.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Thibault vs Theodore
> 
> Moog vs Thibault(?)
> 
> Someone vs Pat Jablonski :lol


I guess those happened, but I said the 2000's, you old ancestor 

Bottom line, since we traded Patrick, we did not have a Long Term Stable No1 Goalie.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lapierre was one of the greatest surprises last year. He might not have a great vision, but he's a very decent faceoff man, reliable defensively and great on the forcheck. Most of the goals him and Latendresse scored was because of their great work along the boards. Lapierre filled his 3rd line centre role perfectly last year.

I can't see Lapierre staying a winger on a 2nd line for the whole season...He's much better suited for a 3rd line


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

unless my boy Chips surpasses him... ha!


----------



## Lithium4

JFmtl said:


> The thing is Rask has a 3x yo Vezina winner in front of him, you can't expect Rask to out him from Boston like that.
> 
> Halak isn't a proven No 1 in the NHL, you have to give Price an opportunity to answer back someday (and rest Halak also, i mean he never played over 50 games as a pro I think).


True, but my point that Rask's psyche isn't damaged by having to progress slowly. All we ever hear about is how Carey's confidence will be shattered if we do this or that. Just how fragile is this guy?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and really no Price.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> no one has allowed Halak to prove himself. It was practially criminal the way Gainey kept insisting ong going with Price game after game last year. Meanwhile Halak was stopping 50 shots against the Sharks.


And he is having his chance now, and he is using it pretty well. But Halak isn't IMO the type of goalie that will play 10+ games in a row, and you gotta give Price a chance to match Halak someday. Of course, you don't give him consecutive starts if he doesn't deserve them.

But I think the heavy favouritism toward Price that we saw last year if over. In the last year mentality, they would have play him either Saturday or today. Martin will probably be more fair,

If Halak keeps up with his current play for a long time and we can't justify giving Price icetime, we should send him (price) in Hamilton then. Wherever he is, Price needs to play games to develop.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> and really no Price.


Alright, alright, No Penis... i mean No Price.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

just play Halak til he loses and then play him some more.


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> True, but my point that Rask's psyche isn't damaged by having to progress slowly. All we ever hear about is how Carey's confidence will be shattered if we do this or that. Just how fragile is this guy?


It's 2 different contexts and stories. Rask was never called the No 1 guy by Claude Julien or the Bruins organization, unlike Price. They did not rushed him like we did.

Rask progressed slowly, true. The thing is Price progressed fast when he reached the NHL at 20, then since, he either stagnated or regressed. Price went through many setbacks in the NHL, both in the reg season and the playoffs, things that Rask did not have to live yet. Price has been risen to a Jesus-level, only to be taken down and booed later by the montréal fans, something Rask never lived. Price has 3432423498 so called experts analyzing everything about him, including the smell of his farts, not Rask. I'm not a psychologist, but i'm sure those things can partly explain why one a less confidence than the other. 
I agree though that even without that, Price seems weeker mentally (crying a few times after games in front of media, even before being risen to the rank of god)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

your boy Price


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> just play Halak til he loses and then play him some more.


What if they lose 1-0 in overtime while getting outshot 55-13 :b

Friday and Saturday, they are playing both days, and travelling in between, I don't think Halak will play both of them, win or lose


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> your boy Price


I ****ing bought a Price T-Shirt, I don't want it to be a loss of money


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I have a Price shirt too, and a Judas shirt. time to upgrade.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I have a Price shirt too, and a Judas shirt. time to upgrade.


Burn that Judas shirt, NOW!!!!

I'd buy a Cammalleri shirt, this one should be good for 5 years.... and i'll keep the Price one, just in case...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I would never burn anything with the CH on it. I tried wearing it at the gym once and got heckled. 
I will buy a Gionta or Gomez. The Price shirt I have is awesome.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I would never burn anything with the CH on it. I tried wearing it at the gym once and got heckled.
> I will buy a Gionta or Gomez. The Price shirt I have is awesome.


Well then, you could keep it as an old rag that you put on for doing things like painting or any dirty jobs like that. Or you could make a big X over the 8 and the Komisarek.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I can't believe I actually once liked him.


----------



## JFmtl

Either he or Higgins were our future captain. Seems like all that stopped when Lucic kicked his ***.


----------



## 2Talkative

What do Timmins ON and Komisarek have in common ?




















By December they are both -25 :boogie


----------



## pokeherpro

^:lol

What do the Titanic and the Maple Leafs have in common? They're both amazing, until they hit the ice.


----------



## 2Talkative

Hamilton doesn't have a team yet but they are only 1 point behind the Leafs.






I love knocking the Leafs.


----------



## JFmtl

2Talkative said:


> Hamilton doesn't have a team yet but they are only 1 point behind the Leafs.


LOL, i liked this one 

Toronto is actually leading a game now... (yes, really, 3-1 over Anaheim). They do are able to win one out of 10 games....


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> unless my boy Chips surpasses him... ha!


:lol

Let's not get our hopes too high.

Actually, I think Martin likes Chipchura's game or see's some potential in him (your not alone), both him and Lapierre had about the same ice time today, but I would be shocked to see Chipchura get ahead of Lapierre in the depthchart. If anything, Martin might convert Lapierre as a permanent winger and both of them might end up on the same line, who knows.

Aside from our top line, and Plekanec as our 2nd line centre, y a rien de coulé dans le béton.

Anyways, Lapierre's 3 points in 11 games with a -3 is far from impressive. But it's still better than Chipchura's 0 points in 9 games with a -6 :b

Meh, even Guillaume has only 1pt in 11 games and is a -2. I really had high hopes for the Laps and Gui...they been dissapointing so far.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Either he or Higgins were our future captain. Seems like all that stopped when Lucic kicked his ***.


It seriously makes me wonder how much of an impact Lucic had in how things turned out with Komisarek. After the 1st beating he took from Lucic he just went on a downfall and never really performed the way he used too.

It sucks, because 2 years ago he was playing great along side Markov and was a physical beast. He truly showed signs of captaincy material.

And I always respected him for having the balls to drop his gloves again vs Lucic in the playoffs, he actually made his first attempt and trying to defend Lapierre after he was cross-checked in the face by Lucic...and then later got his chance. And again he didn't do well and I think Lucic landed a couple of punches to his face.

Anyways, after our first game vs the Leafs i've already started disliking him. He's a traitor plain and simple. On veut sa tête!


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Indeed, a thing of beauty that Pleks pass. And aside from the Spacek giveaway I really liked the way he and Hamrlik played. A good night overall for Czechs.


I agree. I really like how Martin is using his d-men. Both Spacek and Hamrlik logged the most ice time among all Habs players tonight, and both scored. We really need them to step up during Markov's absence.


----------



## pokeherpro

Komisarek isn't even a fighter but on that team, he was the only hockey player who qualified as a fighter. He shouldn't have let it become a personal battle between him and Lucic, because he can't win, physically or skill-wise.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I could honestly see Chipchura playing centre with Lapierre on the wing. that would be excellent. I think Chipchura has more vision and hockey sense, did you see some of those passes he was making? Its interesting to see what a little confidence can do for a player, I'd like to see the same happen with Big Tits.
oh and I just heard on RDS that the last time the Habs won 4 in a row was with Halak in the net. enough said, really.


----------



## brokensaint

Toronto, uh, won?:um


----------



## La_Resistance

brokensaint said:


> Toronto, uh, won?:um


It's ok, we can still make fun of them for not having won a home game yet :lol

Seriously, wtf are the Ducks doing losing at home vs the leafs?


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I could honestly see Chipchura playing centre with Lapierre on the wing. that would be excellent. I think Chipchura has more vision and hockey sense, did you see some of those passes he was making? Its interesting to see what a little confidence can do for a player, I'd like to see the same happen with Big Tits.
> oh and I just heard on RDS that the last time the Habs won 4 in a row was with Halak in the net. enough said, really.


And the last time we lost 4 in a row was with Price in nets :lol

Ok let's look at stats...

Carey Price
2009-2010 : 6 games played, 3.36 GAA, .886 SV% (2wins, 4 losses)
Career : 99 games played, 2.75 GAA, .910 SV% (49 wins, 32 losses)

Jaroslav Halak
2009-2010 : 6 games played, 2.28 GAA, .910 SV% ( 4 wins, 1 loss)
Career : 62 games played, 2.75 GAA, .914 SV% (34 wins, 22 losses)

Price has not proved yet he's a better goalie than Halak. Halak has better stats so far this year, and their careers stats are almost identical.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

agreed, right now Halak is the better goalie. Price's mental game is not there and the team plays better with Halak in the net.


----------



## IllusionalFate

The rookie Tim Kennedy scores his first NHL goal! It was a softie for sure, but he was due with all the chances he's been creating around the net this season.


----------



## JFmtl

Hat trick for Crosby-boy, and Price already back in front of the net...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I am watching the World Series.


----------



## JFmtl

good call, it's 6-1 pens 

you cheer for the yankees or phillies?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Phillies, they were always my second favorite team, but my heart still belongs to the Expos.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Phillies, they were always my second favorite team, but my heart still belongs to the Expos.


So happy to hear you say it. Figured you would. I can't believe Pedro is pitching in Game 2. Should be awesome. I hope he brings it. Wait til you hear the Yankee crowd, 55,000 people will be screaming "WHO'S YOUR DADDY!? CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!" lol.

Pedro had a pretty cool media session today, he was humble for the most part and honest.

Anyways, 6-1 loss for Les Girls eh? Ah well, Pittsburgh will likely do that to a few teams this season. A lot of turnovers from what I saw in the highlights.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Ryan Miller is unbelievably underrated. Easily a top 5 goaltender in this league.

He's been rock solid every single game this season, and it's becoming quite clear that he's the most valuable player on the Sabres roster. Without him, Buffalo would most likely rank at 4th place in the division; Constantly comes up with clutch saves and has the ability to steal games.


----------



## pokeherpro

^Can't argue. Gotta be the starter for USA in the 2010 Olympics.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I never understood why guys use the "girl" insult all the time must be a throwback to the school yard.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I never understood why guys use the "girl" insult all the time must be a throwback to the school yard.


Sorry, when refering to a hockey team as a bunch of girls...that's an insult lol. Not sure if you've seen female's play hockey but...well, you must have a few times if you watch the Habs game in and game out. :b

Don't hate me.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

anything you can insinuate about the Habs being gay or girly is wiped away by this bit of homoerotic photography:









sorry for ruining the thread.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Malkin is out 2-3 weeks... first talbot, then gonchar, then kennedy, now malkin... lets see if they continue their winning ways with all these key injuries.


----------



## IllusionalFate

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Malkin is out 2-3 weeks... first talbot, then gonchar, then kennedy, now malkin... lets see if they continue their winning ways with all these key injuries.


I'd be surprised if they did, they just don't have the kind of depth that teams in a similar situation do. Take a look at Chicago... Hossa, Toews, and Seabrook are all injured and they're leading their division! :O


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> anything you can insinuate about the Habs being gay or girly is wiped away by this bit of homoerotic photography:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for ruining the thread.


ahh my eyes!!!:afr away goes my respect for the bruins lol
But IHSMQ, don't be a penis, keep it PG-13 :b


----------



## IllusionalFate

JFmtl said:


> ahh my eyes!!!:afr away goes my respect for the bruins lol
> But IHSMQ, don't be a penis, keep it PG-13 :b


And away goes Chara's teammates' respect for him. :b

But seriously, I'm sure the guys teased him for that in the locker room. :lol


----------



## pokeherpro

Latendresse: Everyone is gone home Carey, you ready for the "shower"?
Price: I don't need one, I was on the bench the whole time. But Gui, you can score on me anytime.:mushy
Latendresse: Come on sweetie, bend over and let me rub some lotion on the back of your redlight-burned neck.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Well done, sir.


----------



## pokeherpro

:lol
And look at how good of shape Chara is in. That's dedication.


----------



## pokeherpro

I wish some of you could hang out with me. Haha, I've got NHL Centre Ice, in HD, and I just watched Ovechkin score his 12th and 13th goals of the year...in Washington's 12th's game.
On pace for 88 goals. Sick.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hahaha, nice try pokeherpro but do the Habs fans really go around talking about lunch pails and **** and how other teams aren't nearly as manly as them? noooooo. and Gui isn't exactly the face of the franchise. And at least he kept his pants on.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahaha, nice try pokeherpro but do the Habs fans really go around talking about lunch pails and **** and how other teams aren't nearly as manly as them? noooooo. and Gui isn't exactly the face of the franchise. And at least he kept his pants on.


Someone just hasn't found the shower scene pictures yet. But we both know it happened. You can love the team and still make fun of the players. I think Chara looks like the first person who crossed over from ape to human. :lol

...by the way, are you watching this? VINTAGE PEDRO! 7 k's out of 16 outs


----------



## pokeherpro

Make that 8 k's in 17..


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if all the Habs were gay it wouldn't really bother me. it might give Montreal a good chance to sign Marc Savard when he is UFA.

****ing Matsui


----------



## pokeherpro

:lol

Need some Philly offense. Burnett will give it up. He always does.


----------



## Lithium4

pokeherpro said:


> .


I'd hit it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hello Benoit.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> I'd hit it.


If you do, be careful. He might dive and you'll be called for a penalty. 2 minutes for Holding the...nevermind.


----------



## JFmtl

At least, Montréal has enough budget to provide pants to their players..


----------



## pokeherpro

^ They should have money. God knows they aren't spending any on better scouts and drafting/developing.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ugh, I want to punch Mark Texeira in the face for some reason.


----------



## pokeherpro

^You and me both. And we're turning the NHL thread into the MLB thread lol. Oh well.


----------



## pokeherpro

I think the best arena to watch a game on tv in HD is definitely Edmonton. And theyre pumping Detroit right now.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I did a google image search of him, yes definitely a big cheesy stupid face that begs to be punched.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## pokeherpro

^$450 million, combined.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

do you want to come to New York and punch him in the face?


----------



## pokeherpro

I'll cut his hands off so he can field or hit anymore.


----------



## pokeherpro

I hope I'm not the only one watching the show put on by the Atlanta goalie. He just made about 4 or 5 saves that could be the saves of the week, and it was all in about 5 minutes.


----------



## pokeherpro

..and Fisher finally scored on him.

I love when Fisher scores, cause they do a closeup of Carrie Underwood...:mushy


----------



## pokeherpro

You know who's a good story this year? Matt Carkner of the Senators. 8 years in the minors, finally signed his first NHL contract this year, 2 years, $700,000 a year.


----------



## 2Talkative

pokeherpro said:


> I love when Fisher scores, cause they do a closeup of Carrie Underwood...:mushy


hahahaha.... your lucky you get to watch so much hockey.


----------



## pokeherpro

Dude, the games on CBC right now...


----------



## pokeherpro

...and they just showed the "family" of everyone who has scored tonight. The parents of the two Atlanta guys, and...Fisher's girlfriend lol. Yes! Any reason to show Carrie Underwood, please do it.


----------



## pokeherpro

Afinigenov just scored for ATL. Game over.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ridiculous barber pole unis tonight. though a smashing of the Leafs and Judas would go a long way to making me like them a little more.


----------



## pokeherpro

^Toskala is starting so you have a great chance to win.
Are you nervous that Toronto _might_ win.
I'd love to see Laraque fight Komisarek haha. That'd be priceless.


----------



## pokeherpro

Rask with a shutout today. 

The new line of Wheeler-Paille-Sobotka has been awesome. 11 points in the 5 games since they've all been on the team at the same time.


----------



## pokeherpro

This is the 1183rd post in the NHL section. No other sport is at 200 posts haha. NHL is the best...but we already knew that.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I hate Komisarek but I wouldn't want him to get killed, so no to Laraque. he will probably stick to someone he has a chance against, maybe Gionta?


----------



## JFmtl

sexy habs uniform are turning me on, mmmhhh pyjamas


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

mmmmmmm Guillaume


----------



## pokeherpro

^Hey, back off. Don't sabotage what he has going with Carey. They could be life partners, but if he cheats with you...and Carey finds out...which he will...it'll just ruin it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you need to stick to your Lucic fantasy.


----------



## JFmtl

Lucic has that naked Chara pic in his locker


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

naked Chara in his bed, when Saaaaaaavy is away.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> naked Chara in his bed, when Saaaaaaavy is away.


Why Savy needs to be away? Chara+Lucic+Savy = Big Bad threesome


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lunch pail gang bang


----------



## JFmtl

Oh, mon Guillaume!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

seriously how the **** did that end up being a ****ing powerplay for Lisa? Cammalleri gets mauled after a goal and its a ****ing powerplay ****?


----------



## JFmtl

Toronto is the center of the universe (and the NHL)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lisa is a ****


----------



## JFmtl

Lisa will do anything to win


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lisa will take any cheap, sloppy victory


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, but be careful, Lisa gives nasty stuff to her partners


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you have to protect yourself around Lisa.


----------



## JFmtl

Judas went bareback, that could explain why he is so bad, too much off-ice worries.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he must have caught something really bad then


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wtf singing a bit too early there


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

****ing **** the **** will get her second win


----------



## JFmtl

wow....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pure ***


----------



## JFmtl

I blame the uniforms


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I can't believe Newsy Lalonde wore that ****.


----------



## JFmtl

Ugly end of 3rd period, but at least the 2 pts are there.

Well i guess the trends and fashion in Newsy Lalonde where different back then, hopefully we wont ever see those jerseys ever again


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah two cheap ****ty points.


----------



## JFmtl

I hope the Habs used protection when they got those points.


----------



## Lithium4

What's a Lisa?


----------



## pokeherpro

OT to beat the Laughs at home...oh mon dieu.


----------



## pokeherpro

Believe me, if Savard didn't get 85+ points a year, I'd make fun of him too. If he didn't have as much skill, I'd say Savard reminds me of a typical Habs player. Small and kinda feminine.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> What's a Lisa?


I went to a game against the Leafs last year with a friend and the crowd was chanting "Leafs suck" at the beginning of the game. There were some Leaf fans sitting behind us and at one point one guy said, "what are they chanting, Lisa?" So since then me and said friend have referred to them as that, and we're always saying she's a ****ing **** and she gets turned inside out by other teams.


----------



## Lithium4

Cool story. Was your friend Oli Canolli or whatever? BTW, I watched the game in your hood tonight, at the Tavern. That's why they won.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lithium4 said:


> Cool story. Was your friend Oli Canolli or whatever? BTW, I watched the game in your hood tonight, at the Tavern. That's why they won.


To me, losing a late lead at home to Toronto, and then needing a shootout to win the game...would feel like a loss to me.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> Cool story. Was your friend Oli Canolli or whatever? BTW, I watched the game in your hood tonight, at the Tavern. That's why they won.


hahah gawd no. pardon my ignorance sir, but what is the Tavern?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pokeherpro said:


> To me, losing a late lead at home to Toronto, and then needing a shootout to win the game...would feel like a loss to me.


Since Markov is out my attitude is two points is two points. considering they couldn't win a game last year without him I'll take anything. Plus giving Lisa some points is ok, keep them out of that bottom 5.


----------



## pokeherpro

^Yeah thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Lithium4

Excellent point regarding throwing points Lisa's way. Basically, I haven't come to expect much, so yea 2 points is two points.


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahah gawd no. pardon my ignorance sir, but what is the Tavern?


The tavern accorss the street from the couche tard, right before St. Charles park.


----------



## pokeherpro

I love this. Habs fans just happy for two points. It's good to sometimes set your sights a little lower than Stanley Cup or bust.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Habs fans minus their superstar puck moving D, when he comes back and they are in striking distance of a playoff spot it isn't going to matter how they got those points. Didn't Detroit lose 10 in a row without Lidstrom the year they won the Cup? not to mention that even with Markov there would have been some growing pains so I'll take 7-7.

And that bar is probably the most SA friendly place to watch a game. the only time I ever saw it packed was during the US election in 2008.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Habs fans minus their superstar puck moving D, when he comes back and they are in striking distance of a playoff spot it isn't going to matter how they got those points. Didn't Detroit lose 10 in a row without Lidstrom the year they won the Cup? not to mention that even with Markov there would have been some growing pains so I'll take 7-7.
> 
> And that bar is probably the most SA friendly place to watch a game. the only time I ever saw it packed was during the US election in 2008.


I'll take a trip to Montreal in June to watch Chara lift the Cup at this bar you speak of. It definitely won't be packed then...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hahahaha Chara lifting the Cup. I spit my coffee out.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahahaha Chara lifting the Cup. I spit my coffee out.


Not sure why you don't think it's possible...we have as decent of a chance as any team...even Pittsburgh, Detroit and Washington have weaknesses. The team to fear is the Sharks, and if anything should make you spit your coffee out, it's that.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you're killing me, Chara ****s the bed in the second round.


----------



## pokeherpro

Haha, shhh. He does not. Chara is one of the best in the league. We lost cause we couldn't score with Kessel and Krecji out. Ward+Staal=too much. Not Chara's fault.
You're just a hater lol.


----------



## brokensaint

pokeherpro said:


> Not sure why you don't think it's possible...we have as decent of a chance as any team...even Pittsburgh, Detroit and Washington have weaknesses. The team to fear is the Sharks, and if anything should make you spit your coffee out, it's that.


I don't know why anyone takes the Sharks seriously anymore.


----------



## pokeherpro

brokensaint said:


> I don't know why anyone takes the Sharks seriously anymore.


It's cause they add a piece every year, like, Dany Heatley, and then you look at them and say, Okay, they HAVE to win now...right?
They probably should but if they don't win it this year, I'd expect to see Nabokov go.


----------



## brokensaint

pokeherpro said:


> It's cause they add a piece every year, like, Dany Heatley, and then you look at them and say, Okay, they HAVE to win now...right?
> They probably should but if they don't win it this year, I'd expect to see Nabokov go.


Sure, but they never do. I mean, Blake and Boyle last year yet they were the same old Sharks come April.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chara is *** in the second round. he is the Joe Thornton of top defensemen. Staal was too much for Z.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Chara is *** in the second round. he is the Joe Thornton of top defensemen. Staal was too much for Z.


This is what happens when you pose naked on photos


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah at least Guillaume kept his pants on.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah at least Guillaume kept his pants on.


He has SA, that's why.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

just because Gui isn't a **** like Z doesn't mean he has SA.


----------



## pokeherpro

Please, Chara's picture was art for a magazine, what was Gui's for...other than Carey's personal connection. 
And the difference is if you call Chara gay, he'll hit you with his fists.
If you called Gui gay though, he'd probably slug you with his purse...then maybe have a good cry.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

thats cause Chara is actually gay and self loathing, Gui is comfortable with himself.


----------



## pokeherpro

^Keep telling yourself that lol. I know you'd want Chara on your team. I only make fun of guys I wouldn't want on my team, so for the Habs, that's everyone besides Markov and Cammalleri.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah cause all the Habs are **** other than those two. ok. I bet you were dying to have Ryder on your team two years ago.


----------



## JFmtl

C'mon, we all know the Bruins fans were craving to have Ryder, Bégin and Julien in 2004


----------



## pokeherpro

^I was craving mostly to have those guys on a team not named Montreal lol.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will take Chara for round 1 and round 1 only. he ****s the bed in round 2.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I will take Chara for round 1 and round 1 only. he ****s the bed in round 2.


Chara's multiple cup rings are telling your wrong! oh wait....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah all those years in Ottawa where there was no underachieving.


----------



## pokeherpro

So why is it Round 2? I didn't notice anything that different about his game. I certainly wasn't thinking that if only Chara was playing better...sometimes you gotta give a guy some respect. Staal owned him in that series, i's true. But I'd say that had more to do with the fact that Staal is a world-class power forward, and less to do with the fact that it was Round 2 lol. Maybe going against a bunch of nobodies from Round 1, to playing against a superstar like Staal was the problem?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he has gotten owned and owned and owned over and over and over again dating back to Ottawa. he ****s the bed. fact.


----------



## pokeherpro

...because he hasn't won or went deep in the playoffs? I've never watched a Bruins game and picked out Chara as the reason we lost...ever. I think you're seeing things lol.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

then you be blind. watching the baseball game? Teixeira still bothers me.


----------



## JFmtl

there seems to be a contrast ...


----------



## pokeherpro

Lidge bothers me...I can sense his anxiety from here...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

John Wetteland


----------



## pokeherpro

I wish I hadn't went and became a goalie when I was 7. I dream of being a Gionta-type player now...not the 20 goal guy but the 48 goal guy. I wanted to be short, fast, with good hands.


----------



## pokeherpro

This is Judas...Komisarek has nothing on Damon.


----------



## pokeherpro

Oh what the...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Damon looks better with short hair


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hahaha Teixeira hit, I can;t blame him.


----------



## pokeherpro

...they hit him on purpose haha.


----------



## pokeherpro

..did he just say what I think he said? Of course it was on purpose, they'd rather face A-Fraud, and it creates an out at 2nd too.


----------



## pokeherpro

****.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

A-Roid and Saaaaavy would make a cute couple.

**** this series, it lost me about 30$.


----------



## pokeherpro

Don't bet against the Yankees. If you want easy money, you gotta get the Leaf fans after pre-season but before the regular season. Try and catch them on a day when they're planning where they think the Stanley Cup parade will go.


----------



## pokeherpro

Haha, that was a brutal interview. A-Rod looked like he was about to cry about what a warrior Damon is, then the guy ends it with a brutal comment haha. Classic.


----------



## JFmtl

Having 200 millions/year teams is finally paying off for the Yankees, they need a salary cap :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

well at least I know I'm getting a kick *** supper...only I have to pay for it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I just posted on frustration


----------



## pokeherpro

JFmtl said:


> Having 200 millions/year teams is finally paying off for the Yankees, they need a salary cap :b


This is the only way it'll happen. The Yankees need to win like 6 of the next 10 World Series before they bring a cap in. Most owners don't want a cap, because they can spend the minimum amount to be competitive for 4 months, then they trade everything to reduce payroll and get revenue sharing.
Baseball doesn't need a salary cap, they need a salary floor...then you'll see these owners SCREAMING for a cap, too.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

fuuuuuuuuck the Yankees


----------



## La_Resistance

Anze Kopitar is officially after tonight, the leading scorer in the NHL, in front of Ovechkin.
















In the meantime, Carey Price is....ummm...a backup?
:sus


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

This just in:

hindsight is 20/20 and goalies take a lot longer to develop than forwards.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> This just in:
> 
> hindsight is 20/20 and goalies take a lot longer to develop than forwards.


Ok then, let me try this again.

Jeff Carter has 14 pts in 12 games
and
Mike Richards has 15 pts in 12 games

in the meantime, le grand frère André is....umm....playing with Kyle Chipchura on the 4rth line? (No offence personally to Chipchura :b )

Line up for tonight

Cammalerri-Gomez-Gionta
Latendresse-Plekanec-Lapierre
Pacioretty-Metropolit-Moen
Kostitsyn-Chipchura-Stewart

Price is getting the start.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Ok then, let me try this again.
> 
> Jeff Carter has 14 pts in 12 games
> and
> Mike Richards has 15 pts in 12 games
> 
> in the meantime, le grand frère André is....umm....playing with Kyle Chipchura on the 4rth line? (No offence personally to Chipchura :b )


For the moment, the 2003 draft is more frustrating than 2005 IMO. While Price can still develop into an elite goalie, A-Kost can't translate his talent into a first line production in the NHL, and we could really use an elite centre like Carter, Richards, Getzlaf.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> For the moment, the 2003 draft is more frustrating than 2005 IMO. While Price can still develop into an elite goalie, A-Kost can't translate his talent into a first line production in the NHL, and we could really use an elite centre like Carter, Richards, Getzlaf.


Comme dirais Ron Fournier, ''Bob Bob Bob Bob Bob!'' :lol

There was a time when we had Mike Ribeiro and Micheal Ryder on our 2nd line, and now we have Latendresse and Lapierre, is it me or our 2nd line has regressed since then?

Just for the record, I'm not a fan of either Ribs or Ryder...i'm just sayin'...


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Comme dirais Ron Fournier, ''Bob Bob Bob Bob Bob!'' :lol
> 
> There was a time when we had Mike Ribeiro and Micheal Ryder on our 2nd line, and now we have Latendresse and Lapierre, is it me or our 2nd line has regressed since then?
> 
> Just for the record, I'm not a fan of either Ribs or Ryder...i'm just sayin'...


Ryder wasn't producing in his last year here, he seems to need Claude Julien to be successful. The Ribeiro for Niniemma (?) trade was brutal though, why did we have to trade him so fast?


----------



## pokeherpro

You should be a fan of Ryder...you shouldn't be a fan of the people in charge who let him get away. 85 goals in 3 years for the Habs as an 8th round draft pick, then scores 14 so they don't believe in him anymore?
Comes to Boston, scores 27, and even though he's struggling this year(understandable since we have lost our top line from last year, he's still on pace to score 17 in 75 games, if he keeps going like this. I have to believe 25 is a given with Ryder.


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> You should be a fan of Ryder...you shouldn't be a fan of the people in charge who let him get away. 85 goals in 3 years for the Habs as an 8th round draft pick, then scores 14 so they don't believe in him anymore?
> Comes to Boston, scores 27, and even though he's struggling this year(understandable since we have lost our top line from last year, he's still on pace to score 17 in 75 games, if he keeps going like this. I have to believe 25 is a given with Ryder.


I'm not upset because Ryder's gone. I'm upset because Gainey keeps losing assets for nothing. See Mark Streit. :roll


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Ryder wasn't producing in his last year here, he seems to need Claude Julien to be successful. The Ribeiro for Niniemma (?) trade was brutal though, why did we have to trade him so fast?


He wore his cap backwards, that's why.

Honestly I hated him. Ever since he faked that injury in the playoffs :no Can't respect a guy like that, but you gotta respect his potential and skills. Ninimaa...what a joke :lol Gainey got owned on that one.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Ouch, Andrei on the fourth line and Sergei not even making the cut. That's gotta be a huge disappointment for Habs fans and is a real shocker after getting a good look of the potential these two had during 07-08. Then, it looked like Andrei would be a 40 goal scorer by now and Sergei would be a valuable playmaker in the top 6.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Andrei was projected to go top 5 but dropped because he has epilepsy, so everyone was excited about the pick. again, hindsight is 20/20. why don't we mention all the guys who got picked right after Andrei who will never ever make it in the NHL. and why are we mentioning Kopitar? its a known fact that the other guy on the Habs radar was Staal. Streit was partly Carbo's inability to recognize the fact that he could play a little D.


----------



## pokeherpro

Montreal wasn't the only team that missed on Kopitar.
If you could go back and do that draft over again, the top five in that draft are Crosby, Kopitar, Stastny, Bobby Ryan, and Price...


....and Rask will be #5 over Price, when we do this again in 5 years.


----------



## pokeherpro

What's everyone predict for Kessel tonight? It's Tampa, so I say he scores...but the Leafs lose, probably 4-3, maybe in overtime/shootout.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Kessel will be -3


----------



## pokeherpro

^I dunno, depends who is starting for Toronto. Gustavsson has been good. I refuse to call him "The Monster."


----------



## JFmtl

We should have picked more french players (analysis from french commentators):um


----------



## pokeherpro

Hal Gill and D'Agistni's out for a week or so eh? Ouch.


----------



## JFmtl

What are we gonna do without Hal the Pylon and his numerous penalties? Dagostini is expendable too.


----------



## pokeherpro

Uh, who is taking their place? You guys aren't exactly stocked full of NHL-type players in Hamilton.


Oh, and nice goatee, Bergy. He's lucky he's playing well or I'd make fun of him for it cause it looks pretty gay.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JF what is your problem with Hal Gill? he has been really good lately, especially on the pk.


----------



## JFmtl

I just hate the Gill signature, 3 ****ing millions a year for him? wtf!, he is too slow and he doesn't play very hard, and he is too often in the penalty box (and not for fighting or defending a teammate...) 

I mean in 2002, he was one of the reason the habs won the series versus the bruins, dump the puck in his corner, outspeed him to pick it up, etc. 

I also heard his Stanley Cup parade van was towed by Rob Scuderi's one (or whoever had to play with him)

But i gotta admit, he was good on the PK lately. When he wasn't the one being penalized.


----------



## pokeherpro

Watching the Bruins without Savard and Lucic just isn't the same. Not as exciting. If I didn't love this team, and if I wasn't high as a kite, I'd find this game boring so far.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he's signed for 2.25 over the next 2. he is far from the most overpaid Hab. I love his work on the pk and he keeps the crease clear, you can also pair him with different d men unlike a certain douche in Toronto....

and Bergeron looks really ridiculous with that goatee. these Bruins fans are gonna have to stop calling the Habs queer soon.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he's signed for 2.25 over the next 2. he is far from the most overpaid Hab. I love his work on the pk and he keeps the crease clear, you can also pair him with different d men unlike a certain douche in Toronto....
> 
> and Bergeron looks really ridiculous with that goatee. these Bruins fans are gonna have to stop calling the Habs queer soon.


I've seen Bergeron fight and beat guys up. That's why he isn't gay. He's tough.
That goatee does make him appear homosexual though, I've gotta say.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

um, I have a gay male friend who could probably put you in the hospital.


----------



## pokeherpro

Yeah but can he play hockey? Lol, fighting on the ice is different. Plus, I'm not a fighter, I'm a goalie. :b

Damnit, Red Wings scored.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he's signed for 2.25 over the next 2. he is far from the most overpaid Hab. I love his work on the pk and he keeps the crease clear, you can also pair him with different d men unlike a certain douche in Toronto....
> 
> and Bergeron looks really ridiculous with that goatee. these Bruins fans are gonna have to stop calling the Habs queer soon.


Ok, his contrat is less brutal than Judas' one, but still, even if Hal Pylon does well in PK situations, our PK is still one of the worse of the league.

BTW Price is looking good tonight


----------



## JFmtl

that is just great


----------



## pokeherpro

Hey Phil, might wanna keep your head up, bud...I'm just sayin...


----------



## JFmtl

2-0 thrashers, with a late 1st period goal, I guess I was wrong, Hal Gill is a Norris trophy candidate....


----------



## pokeherpro

Man I love Shawn Thornton. Every team needs someone like him. A Barnaby-type player.


----------



## pokeherpro

My Bruins are staring at 2 straight shutouts..we need some offense soon.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

anyone think this team plays better in front of Halak??


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ok I understand now why Bergeron went unsigned, other than a good shot he ****ing sucks.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> anyone think this team plays better in front of Halak??


Well before the game, in the same number of games (7), they said Habs scored like 10 more goals when Halak was in net.



IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> ok I understand now why Bergeron went unsigned, other than a good shot he ****ing sucks.


Yeah, he is frustrating when he makes those bad passes/turnovers. Is he a younger, smaller Brisebois?

****, ****, ****!!! Tabarnak!!! 5-4 Atlanta :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bergeron has a better shot than the Breezer ever did but he is weaker in every other aspect of the game. he is one of the worst defensemen I've ever seen.


----------



## pokeherpro

Lol. God I love when Habs fans hate their players. It's enjoyable to me.


----------



## pokeherpro

I wish I could watch the Penguins and Ducks play on the pond with someone other than myself. Who wants to come over? I have weed...


----------



## JFmtl

7-8-0 now, until Markov comes back at least, this season will be Frustration board worthy.


----------



## pokeherpro

JFmtl said:


> 7-8-0 now, until Markov comes back at least, this season will be Frustration board worthy.


You guys need to trade Price, asap. Get a young, big centre if you can.
I'd go with Halak until the right free agent chance presents itself.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

at least we can score goals.


----------



## IllusionalFate

pokeherpro said:


> I wish I could watch the Penguins and Ducks play on the pond with someone other than myself. Who wants to come over? I have weed...


If only I lived closer, I'd be over to match you.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> You guys need to trade Price, asap. Get a young, big centre if you can.
> I'd go with Halak until the right free agent chance presents itself.


mmhhh dunno about that. First of all, I don't think Price's value is very very high right now. He is still young, I would not give up on him yet. Plus, signing a 5 million Huet-style goalie isnt going to make habs better IMO.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

bring back Jeff Hackett


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> bring back Jeff Hackett


Who was better, Hackett or Théodore?


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> bring back Jeff Hackett


I 2nd that.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Who was better, Hackett or Théodore?


Hackett.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Hackett.


Well, except the Vézina/Hart year of course....


----------



## pokeherpro

What am I saying...please keep Price. He's softer than pillows.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Andrei was projected to go top 5 but dropped because he has epilepsy, so everyone was excited about the pick. again, hindsight is 20/20. why don't we mention all the guys who got picked right after Andrei who will never ever make it in the NHL. and why are we mentioning Kopitar? its a known fact that the other guy on the Habs radar was Staal. Streit was partly Carbo's inability to recognize the fact that he could play a little D.


Mistakes were made. Gainey was responsible of those mistakes. I have too much respect for Gainey the man and the player, but as a GM he's failed. Richards, Kopitar, Carter, Getzlaf all fit the bill of the team's most urgent need since his tenure, a real number 1 center. He had the chance of getting those guys, but instead went another direction. He failed miserably in the Lecavalier/Sundin derby, wether it was his fault or not. Bottom line, he never got that impact no 1 center, and he went with plan Z, which is Scott Gomez, one of the most overpayed players in the game. Im not dissing Gomez, i think he's probably my favorite Hab at the moment, just trying to make a point.


----------



## pokeherpro

Yeah, think about it, Gainey knowingly traded for a guy making $7 million a year who will put up 60 points, but he's being paid more than 80-90 point guys.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gomez is overpaid but he was also bait for Cammalleri and Gionta, nothing wrong there. And as much as I love Saku, Gomez is a much better player at the moment. I've also never bought into the whole Lecavalier thing, he seems like the sort of guy who can't take the pressure of playing in Montreal. He is also being paid almost 8 million dollars until he's 40 and already showing signs of wearing down. Gomez is much less of an albatross, and a bunch of pathetic, misguided people won't pin their hopes and dreams on him. Can you imagine the uproar in the press if Lecavalier started the year here with 2 goals in 15 games? And besides, last I checked we're only 15 games into this. Gainey's biggest mistake by far was hiring Guy Carbonneau, that set the franchise back three years.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so if we fire Gainey who becomes GM?


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Gomez is overpaid but he was also bait for Cammalleri and Gionta, nothing wrong there. And as much as I love Saku, Gomez is a much better player at the moment. I've also never bought into the whole Lecavalier thing, he seems like the sort of guy who can't take the pressure of playing in Montreal. He is also being paid almost 8 million dollars until he's 40 and already showing signs of wearing down. Gomez is much less of an albatross, and a bunch of pathetic, misguided people won't pin their hopes and dreams on him. Can you imagine the uproar in the press if Lecavalier started the year here with 2 goals in 15 games? And besides, last I checked we're only 15 games into this. Gainey's biggest mistake by far was hiring Guy Carbonneau, that set the franchise back three years.


The reason we had to get the Gomez, Gionta, etc. is because the team Gainey built from 2003 to 2009 was a massive failure (taking the 2008 anomaly away) and because all those so-good-prospects are not able to take the lead. And that failure can't be all blamed on Guy Carbonneau, he had to work with the players Gainey gave him. Carbonneau wasn't a great coach, but to say he setted back the franchise a few year is excessive. The Cammalleri signature is OK (still 6 millions a year, he is not a bargain either) but we basically pay 5 and 7 millions a year for 50-60 pts guy in Gionta and Gomez.

You are probably right that Lecavalier here would have been too explosive, but still i'm not sure Gomez will still like the montréal pressure if the team ends up being officially eliminated from the playoffs in february or march and when fans and media will be searching for culprits (including overpaid players...)


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> so if we fire Gainey who becomes GM?


Pierre Mcguire :lol


----------



## La_Resistance

Mr Pokherpro, what are we betting on tomorrow's game? 

:duel


Winner gets to pick the loser's avatar for 1 week?


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Pierre Mcguire :lol


You don't want the job? You could send the not good enough players to Kandahar instead of Hamilton


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> You don't want the job? You could send the not good enough players to Kandahar instead of Hamilton


You think Sergei would report to the Kandahar Bulldogs?

Ok I'm gonna send my resume. Who should I send it to, Mr Molson or Mr Boivin?

My first day in office. I fire Trevor Timmins and replace him with J-F. The french media will be thrilled the head scout is a pure laine :b . J-F can then spend hours at the rinks in the 450 area and spot young french talents.

I then hire McQueen as head coach. Which would leave Jacques Martin as the assistant coach. Then we can finally see Kyle Chipchura blossom and become the team's number 1 centre. Of course this would mean I would have to sign Oleg Petrov, because Oleg Petrov is to Mcqueen what Ryder is to Julien.

And since we all have SA and don't want to deal with the media, I'd hire Lithium as team's official spokesman. He would handle all the press conferences. ''So what's the deal with Carey Price's confidence Ryan?'' '' He needs to conquer that mother freaker!!!!!'' :lol

How many years before we become cup contenders?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm afraid that my french isn't quite up to the Montreal media's standards so I will just settle for the position of defense coach.

And Lecavalier would veto any trade to Montreal, I don't blame him. We will never have another french superstar here, we will just eat them alive or smother them to death, which is pretty sad.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and its only been 15 games.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> so if we fire Gainey who becomes GM?


You.:yes


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> Mr Pokherpro, what are we betting on tomorrow's game?
> 
> :duel
> 
> Winner gets to pick the loser's avatar for 1 week?


Haha sure, when the Bruins win, you and everyone has to change their avatar to Milan Lucic. :yes
Since the Habs won't win, there's no need to discuss what I'll have to do if the Bruins lose.


----------



## JFmtl

pokeherpro said:


> Haha sure, when the Bruins win, you and everyone has to change their avatar to Milan Lucic. :yes
> Since the Habs won't win, there's no need to discuss what I'll have to do if the Bruins lose.


An habs logo? the nude pic of Chara?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hahaha pokherpro can wear the nude Chara


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahaha pokherpro can wear the nude Chara


That's fine. It's a naked man and not a naked woman, so I shouldn't get a warning/ban.
I hope Rask starts.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I'm afraid that my french isn't quite up to the Montreal media's standards so I will just settle for the position of defense coach.


You think you could teach Hall Gill to skate like Bouwmeester?


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> That's fine. It's a naked man and not a naked woman, so I shouldn't get a warning/ban.
> I hope Rask starts.


:lol

Ok so it's settled. Nude Chara for you, Milan Lucic for us.
1 week?


----------



## pokeherpro

Sure, if that's how long you want to see Lucic, then so be it. :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

La_Resistance said:


> You think you could teach Hall Gill to skate like Bouwmeester?


I will turn Hal Gill into Larry Robinson.


----------



## La_Resistance

Do any of you play mise-o-jeu? I rarely play because usually I find the odds pretty bad. But I liked what i saw tonight and decided to play my first ticket of the season.

*Montreal 2.10* vs Boston 1.85
Vancouver 1.85 vs *Minnesota 2.10*
*Calgary 1.85* vs St-Louis 2.10

Savard, Lucic and Kreici are out for the Bruins
D.Sedin, Demitra and Luongo out for the Canucks
I actually like the flames on the road and the blues have been struggling as of late.

10$ for 81.60$

Carey Price better not screw me over.


----------



## JFmtl

Nah, i'm not a fan of betting money on games. You are right on Price though, he better be good tonight, I want to see pokerherpro with that nude Chara pic!!!


----------



## pokeherpro

We call it Pro-Line on this side of Quebec and I play all the time.
Cardinal rule#1...never bet on your favourite team to win. It'll hurt double if/when they lose.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Price is in? UGH.


----------



## JFmtl

Price is getting a shutout tonight


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'll wear my Price shirt, see what happens.


----------



## Derekgnr

Go Bruins!! Beat those Canadiens. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wow our Bergeron sucks so bad


----------



## JFmtl

Well it's still 1-0 habs, our Bergy hasn't cost us any goal yet.


----------



## pokeherpro

Is Lapierre french for chicken?

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


...finally.


----------



## pokeherpro

...or not.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

that was hilarious


----------



## JFmtl

I don't want to jinx it, but my shutout prediction stills stand.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bruins will score in the first minute now. thank you.


----------



## JFmtl

If they do, ill blame the lack of francophone on the team


----------



## JFmtl

Habs win! too bad my Price didn't get the shutout


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

your boy Price played well. you'd let in a goal too if Chara was trying to sit on your face.

Speaking of Chara...


----------



## JFmtl

somebody has to change his avatar to a nude Chara...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

here ya go


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lithium4

La_Resistance said:


> Do any of you play mise-o-jeu? I rarely play because usually I find the odds pretty bad. But I liked what i saw tonight and decided to play my first ticket of the season.
> 
> *Montreal 2.10* vs Boston 1.85
> Vancouver 1.85 vs *Minnesota 2.10*
> *Calgary 1.85* vs St-Louis 2.10
> 
> Savard, Lucic and Kreici are out for the Bruins
> D.Sedin, Demitra and Luongo out for the Canucks
> I actually like the flames on the road and the blues have been struggling as of late.
> 
> 10$ for 81.60$
> 
> Carey Price better not screw me over.


They've actually improved their odds this season. It used to be a pick 'em paid about $1.70, now it pays about $1.95.


----------



## pokeherpro

Well...that was brutal lol. Man these are two mediocre teams at the moment. I believe both will get better, but that match lacked the passion of the past 2 seasons.
Wish I had known Krecji had H1N1 before I agreed to this bet but I'm a man of my word.
For the first time, I want a warning and then be forced to change my avatar lol.


----------



## pokeherpro

Just a question about Max Lapierre. What do you Montreal fans think of him? I knew he was an agitator, but that was pretty embarrassing for your team what he did tonight. It wasn't like it was a huge guy to fight, it was Andrew Ference. Next time, I wouldn't even give Lapierre a chance to drop the gloves, I'd drop mine then drop him..if I were an NHL player, I mean.


----------



## pokeherpro

La_Resistance said:


> Do any of you play mise-o-jeu? I rarely play because usually I find the odds pretty bad. But I liked what i saw tonight and decided to play my first ticket of the season.
> 
> *Montreal 2.10* vs Boston 1.85
> Vancouver 1.85 vs *Minnesota 2.10*
> *Calgary 1.85* vs St-Louis 2.10
> 
> Savard, Lucic and Kreici are out for the Bruins
> D.Sedin, Demitra and Luongo out for the Canucks
> I actually like the flames on the road and the blues have been struggling as of late.
> 
> 10$ for 81.60$
> 
> Carey Price better not screw me over.


Hey, 2 out of 3...that's how gambling goes. What you need to do is set up an online account with an offshore gambling site like WSEX.com, then you can bet the games individually. Or if you don't have a gambling problem like me, you could just keep buying from the government lol.


----------



## pokeherpro

Haha okay, I got a warning for the naked Chara picture...but I did it, I swear...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't know what to think of Lapierre, I mean it was ok for Claude Lemieux to do that, but Lemieux was a clutch player and stanley cup champion. I don't think that behaviour is exclusive to the Habs though. It was funnier when Savard refused to fight Crosby.

we are going to have to find you a new avatar then.


----------



## pokeherpro

^The deal was the Chara photo. But I will happily accept a new avatar for the loss last night, because by the end of this season, I will have all of you Habs fan staring at Milan Lucic for a week, at least once.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

there is no penis in the Chara photo so what was the problem?


----------



## pokeherpro

Well..maybe that WAS the problem..if you know what I mean...


----------



## La_Resistance

pokeherpro said:


> Well..maybe that WAS the problem..if you know what I mean...


:lol

Maybe you can just put up a Habs logo. Who know's by the end of the week, you might actually see the ''light'' and convert.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hahahaha Chara has no penis.


----------



## JFmtl

Did pokeherpro really got banned for that picture? why does his status says Previously banned? WTF? I mean, that pics showed as much as some shirtless guys does in the photo section of this forum...

BTW Chara IS a penis


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if he is banned that is total bull****.


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, that's hella lame. Someone should tell them he lost a bet, although I don`t see how it was an infraction in the first place. There rae guys who have shirtless pics of themselves as avatars.


----------



## La_Resistance

:wtf


----------



## Lithium4

Perma-bannage!

I think I might be done with this site.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Perma-bannage!


Are you sure?

Why does it say previously banned? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I know why, and its bull****. anyone have his email address?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

**** man I'll get Ira Kanetti on this job if he they don't let him back.


----------



## Lithium4

I tried sending him an e-mail through the link in his profile. Hopefully it works.


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> I tried sending him an e-mail through the link in his profile. Hopefully it works.


I think that is the only thing we can really try for now, unless someone else on this forum knows his coordinates. Maybe we should resume our NHL/Sports discussions on an other forum from now on (but don't celebrate yet moderation team):blank


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I sent an email that way as well. what a pathetic reason for banning, total ****ing bull****.


----------



## JFmtl

I don't see what the forum gained by banning him, I think he was a very good SAS citizen. If he had done something very bad in the past, he obviously had learned his lesson, if he was banned for saying boobies and penis 3 times, then that is just very ridiculous. At the end, this is a support site, not a police site where making sure that the guy that was banned in 2007 or 2008 (and who isn't causing any real trouble) doesn't come back.

I still suggest that we find somewhere else to discuss sports, it wont be the same without the Bruins fan trying to defend his poor team


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I made contact, he is alive and well and appreciates our undying support.


----------



## Lithium4

That's exactly the point. This is a support site and casting people off for saying boobies three times in a month strikes me as not only petty, but pretty damn irresposible. The problem is that there is at least one mod who takes his "job" here way too seriously and feels its up to him to police every sigle thread that gets started. They should only intervene following a complaint.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

it wasn't for saying boobies, it was a past sin under a different account. but you will all get in trouble now for saying boobies. oops penis.


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, I know. I don't know what that sin was, but I suspect it was for something equally lame.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

sounds like it was, according to him.

I'm gonna quit with the boobie/penis talk cause if I'm going out I really wanna turn some heads.


----------



## millenniumman75

He was banned permanently months ago, but came back with a different username - he should never have been back.

Without going into details, he was banned for a conflict he had with another former member. It got heated, really heated. It had nothing to do with his saying "penis" or "boobs". That is quite light compared to what happened. 

We do not permanently ban people unless there is severe problems and there is no other recourse. The infractions thing only leads to a temporary ban unless you get banned several times.

In closing, he never should have been back and got under our radar. Please do not send Ian Kanetti, John Gotti, or Sal Monella after us. The guy broke some major rules.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he had 1000+ posts that were more than fine. you guys are very forgiving and accepting.


----------



## JFmtl

1 goal for Tanguay, 2 assists for Lecavalier...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they should go back to sleep.


----------



## JFmtl

Away game in Montréal, the québécois wants to look good in front of their families, they go back to sleep after this game


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we should get all the Quebecois players.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah that could work, if we designate the games at Bell centre as away games :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lecavalier's jock would disintegrate playing in Montreal, he can stay on the beach.


----------



## JFmtl

To be honest, I'd take the millions and stay on the beach too, instead of coming to snowy Montréal and be under the medias' 2394878223 cameras


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Guy Lafleur was a real man though.


----------



## JFmtl

I'm not sure the media/fan pressure was as intense back in Guy Lafleur time, plus the team was winning all the time


----------



## La_Resistance

whhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa! André the tank! Lol

Seriously, does anyone notice Plekanec playing like Saku? Ive never seen him this feisty. I like the new and improved turtleneck.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Guy Lafleur broke curfew every night.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> whhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa! André the tank! Lol
> 
> Seriously, does anyone notice Plekanec playing like Saku? Ive never seen him this feisty. I like the new and improved turtleneck.


well that's good, that gives up 2 decent centers.

Guy Lafleur was also scoring 50 goals per season and he was winning Stanley Cups!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah our two decent centremen, Turtlepleks and Metro.


----------



## JFmtl

don't forget the 7 million man! (scott overpaid gomez)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he has been pretty invisible lately but I am not throwing in the towel yet.

the officiating has been brutal tonight.


----------



## La_Resistance

I think I should buy a Plekanec jersey and a turtleneck to wear with the jersey.


----------



## La_Resistance

I missed the beginning of the game. Why weren't Guillaume and Maxime playing in the 3rd?


----------



## JFmtl

oubli pas la petite barbe de plekanec!


----------



## La_Resistance

Tanguay at l'anti chambre.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

does he have that stupid little grin on his face?


----------



## La_Resistance

Holy ****! 5 and 6 min for both Lapierre and Latendresse. 

I guess Martin wanted to send them a message.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> does he have that stupid little grin on his face?


Its starting now, ill let you know.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Martin is anti-french from Ontario


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Martin is anti-french from Ontario


That explains it


----------



## La_Resistance

Ahhhh...it starts again. Bertrand Raymond crying because we booed Lecavalier. 

''Comment peut-on huer le meilleur joueur québecois de la ligue'' :roll


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lecavalier looks like a simpleton, let him cook on the beach. they talk about him like he's Mario or something.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Lecavalier looks like a simpleton, let him cook on the beach. they talk about him like he's Mario or something.


Martin St-Louis is the heart and soul of the Tampa Bay lightning.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

**** them both, lets trade the Tits for Mike Richards.


----------



## JFmtl

I think Mike Richards and Jeff Carter for A Kost would be more fair for us


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

just get someone to wipe that grin off of Tanguay's face.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> just get someone to wipe that grin off of Tanguay's face.


Franco?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he will cure you of your SA...with a bullet to your brain.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> he will cure you of your SA...with a bullet to your brain.


:afr


----------



## JFmtl

kinda nasty side-effect


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I wish someone would "cure" Michel Bergeron.


----------



## JFmtl

call Franko, and asking him while being very kind with him


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he is the new Ohio Fatso of SA meets, a true legend.


----------



## JFmtl

Mr. Fasto, I think, will still have a very special place in our hearts


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will never forget him.


----------



## La_Resistance

Prediction for tonight les amis?

Kiprussof, Bouwmeester, Phaneuf and Regher. How the hell are our small forwards going to score a goal tonight?

Ok since Halak is in nets, and we never lose in OT/Shootouts. We could keep the score at 0-0 till OT. And then send Gionta, Gomez and Camallerri for the shootouts.

*1-0 Habs in shootouts.*


----------



## La_Resistance

Lines for tonight

_Andrei Kostitsyn - Scott Gomez - Brian Gionta_
_Michael Cammalleri - Tomas Plekanec - Maxim Lapierre_
_Max Pacioretty - Glen Metropolit - Travis Moen_
_Guillaume Latendresse - Tom Pyatt - Ryan White_

_Roman Hamrlik - Jaroslav Spacek_
_Paul Mara - Josh Gorges_
_Marc-André Bergeron - Jay Leach_

_Jaroslav Halak_

At this point I like the fact that Cammalleri is playing with Plekanec. It's time he gets a decent winger and they have probably been our 2 best forwards recently. I don't like Lapierre on the 2nd line however. Our 3rd line should be a 4rth line, and our 4rth line should be in the AHL (and that includes Guillaume).

That missing player on the 2nd line to replace Lapierre is Sergei Kostitsyn. There is no one else in the organisation with the Habs or the Bulldogs who has the _*potential*_ to fill that role.


----------



## IllusionalFate

I didn't really get a chance to see the Kings play this season until last night, and Kopitar looks like a superstar out there. He wasn't dominant offensively or anything, but what stood out for me was his play without the puck. He backchecks hard, and knows exactly where to be on the ice at all times. There were at least 2 or 3 plays he made where he read the play, knew where the puck was going and as a result had a few takeaways that looked effortless.

Screw Ovechkin's one-dimensional play and constant floating around at the blue line waiting for the puck - Kopitar is the better hockey player now. He's up there with Crosby and Malkin as a top-3 forward in the game.

Oh, and Doughty looks like he has tons of potential too. It's a shame more Kings games aren't nationally televised.


Edit: Oops, forgot this was the Habs thread...


----------



## JFmtl

I'm pessimistic tonight. 3-1 for the Flames


----------



## La_Resistance

IllusionalFate said:


> I didn't really get a chance to see the Kings play this season until last night, and Kopitar looks like a superstar out there. He wasn't dominant offensively or anything, but what stood out for me was his play without the puck. He backchecks hard, and knows exactly where to be on the ice at all times. There were at least 2 or 3 plays he made where he read the play, knew where the puck was going and as a result had a few takeaways that looked effortless.
> 
> Screw Ovechkin's one-dimensional play and constant floating around at the blue line waiting for the puck - Kopitar is the better hockey player now. He's up there with Crosby and Malkin as a top-3 forward in the game.
> 
> Oh, and Doughty looks like he has tons of potential too. It's a shame more Kings games aren't nationally televised.
> 
> Edit: Oops, forgot this was the Habs thread...


It's okay, we can turn this into Habs topic.

We should have drafted Kopitar instead of Price.

See... :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Habs will win tonight.


----------



## JFmtl

Jay Leech first star tonight :roll


----------



## Lithium4

I was kinda all hockeyed out there for a bit, didn't watch the last couple of games, but now I'm feeling refreshed. And I'm breaking out the lucky shirt tonight too!


----------



## Lithium4

IllusionalFate said:


> Edit: Oops, forgot this was the Habs thread...


Heh, yea we need more diversity in here.

I just can't watch Kopitar this season. I'm too bitter about him being passed over in the draft...my own fantasy draft, by me, in favour of Scott Gomez. Ugh!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

"all hockeyed out"? what is wrong with you?


----------



## Lithium4

Heh, I go to work and talk to my co-workers about hockey all day, then I come home and check my fantasy teams, later maybe I'll watch a game, or play some playstation...


----------



## Lithium4

By the way, anyone have NHL 10? I'm still on 09 cause I got a pretty good career mode going.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I talk about it all day, too. I still get the warm fuzzy feeling on game days.


----------



## Lithium4

These are my second fav vintages.


----------



## Lithium4

Anyone else think they could use a new introduction song. Early 21st century U2 just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Lithium4

Wow, no boos for the soldiers.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we've really come a long way. I love the maple leaf on the jersey, and that aint no Lisa bull****.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

booing soldiers is the ****ing lamest thing ever.


----------



## Lithium4

Here's the deal. If Gionta scores the winner tonight, I have to buy one of these jerseys with his name on it.


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> booing soldiers is the ****ing lamest thing ever.


I don't disagree, but then again Quebec isn't that big on either world war or the Canadian military. I was just mildly surprised.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

buy it anyway yo


----------



## Lithium4

Why do I keep hearing about Jay Leach?


----------



## Lithium4

Haha, Leach plays for us? See what happens when I give up hockey for a week?


----------



## Lithium4

Man, Bergeron is bad.


----------



## Lithium4

More random thoughts to myself:

Why did Kostitsyn go from the doghouse to the top line? That seems like such a Carbo thing to do.


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> These are my second fav vintages.


After the barber pole pyjamas, any vintages seems to look good.



Lithium4 said:


> I don't disagree, but then again Quebec isn't that big on either world war or the Canadian military. I was just mildly surprised.


Fight and die for UK "motherland" and the King/Queen was never really a turn on for the Québécois/French Canadian (IMO even fighting for the more liberal French République wasn't either for the then very religious catholic conservative french-canadian back the the world wars time)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

its still ignorant as all **** to boo soldiers. boo politicians, I can get behind that. I think at this point we can all agree that WWII was worth fighting.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hey my 24 hours must be up.
I was yakking on the phone, is this game really as boring as it seems?


----------



## Lithium4

Alright, well nobody booed them, so its all cool.

The 2nd period wasn't bad, but the third nearly put me to sleep.


----------



## Lithium4

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I think at this point we can all agree that WWII was worth fighting.


Yeah, I suppose, sorta.

The fact is though that the whole "remember the brave protectors of freedom" line that the government feeds us only makes it easier for them to start the next war, getting us to feel all warm and fuzzy and patriotic.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> its still ignorant as all **** to boo soldiers. boo politicians, I can get behind that. I think at this point we can all agree that WWII was worth fighting.


I think everyone agrees that booing soldier is useless, after all, it's the politician that does the decision making.

No doubt that WWII was worth fighting. No one can really debate that with all that we know. But I'm just putting you in the perspective of the French Canadian from the time. Back then we elected a guy who said, that culture/education is like jam, when you have less, you just spread it more. My opinion is that it was a very religious people who was not enthusiast about defending England (conquer issues) or the France Republic (which had liberal values toward religion, that the catholic church didn't like), and they didn't know about the Holocaust either. I suspect they had a more isolationist point of view (the anglo's war is none of our business) I am not saying they were right for opposing the war effort, but just to say simplistic answer as "they were cowards ***** or nazis" are not right.



IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hey my 24 hours must be up.
> I was yakking on the phone, is this game really as boring as it seems?


1-0 loss. I spent the last period talking on MSN.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the injuries are starting to get a little absurd.... talbot, gonchar, malkin, kennedy, letang, and now orpik... they have at least 20 million in cap space sitting on the sidelines and its shown in their performance the the last 3 games.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gawd, I hope your conversation was half as good as mine.

And I agree with you both on the war thing. I'm the last person to hold up WWII as a reason we should go bomb the **** out of another country.


----------



## Derekgnr

And in other news..The Bruins shutout the Penguins 3-0.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Gawd, I hope your conversation was half as good as mine.
> 
> And I agree with you both on the war thing. I'm the last person to hold up WWII as a reason we should go bomb the **** out of another country.


Well, the person (who doesn't know about SA) told me it would be beneficial for me to consult a psy cause I'm too shy and that it's difficult to get to know me, and she knows a person that got better that way, so that is not very hard to beat.

Yeah, it's very hard to find justifications for war, as it can be subjective to a point since it depends on everyone's values. Also, some facts like the Holocaust for WWII or the absence of WMD in Irak can only be confirm after the war. Even WWII, there was 50-70 millions death, a devastated Europe, lots of barbarian acts, and also it was also another terrible dictatorship (USSR) that did the bulk of the job of knocking out the Germans. nothing to be proud for the whole humanity.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

agreed, but I think people take remembrance day the wrong way, to me its never been about being pro-war its more like how lets remember how ****ed up war is and try to make it not happen again. I still have the utmost respect for soldiers, its probably the profession I respect the most. Don't even talk about Iraq, I was in a rage for weeks when that happened. what a load of ****, all about giving inflated contracts to Cheney and Bush's friends.
That's actually a pretty decent conversation and maybe good advice. I pretty much had a heart to heart with someone and admitted I was clinically depressed for about a year at one point. Bit of a tender moment there....lol.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, some uses events like remembrance day to push their agendas... Often, "Support the Politics" isn't very far behind the "Support the troops", and some tends to insinuate that if you don't agree with the politics, you don't respect the troops. 

As for the Iraq war....what a ****** mess. While quite frankly, Saddam got what he deserved, Billions of $$$ were soaked in there, thousands of death, no weapon of mass destruction found, Iraq I think is now a terrorist harbor thanks to the intervention. All that based of false claim of WMD and terrorist alliance between Saddam and Uncle Ben. Democracy? yeah for the moment, but just wait a few months after the American army leaves and watch an Islamic (or whatever allegiance) dictatorship take Power in there. So what will be left? a few years of getting oil from there, to fuel those big SUV? does that count? Give some Juicy contracts for bush's friends, and leave the giant turd on Obama's desk afterward?

As for the advise, I know it's a good one, but I always find reasons not to go (actually I can't really afford right now), and I have some more or less rational fears about it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I remember a few years ago around the time of Iraq they were interviewing a lot of the WWII vets on Remembrance Day and they were pretty pissed off about the whole thing. I'm pretty sure that generation doesn't wish the same kind of bull**** on another. 
yeah and the thing that gets me about Iraq is that not only was it for all the wrong reasons, it was also horribly planned. the beautiful thing about WWII is that they learned from all the mistakes the first time around and the economic planning was so tight that the economy boomed and the standard of living sky rocketed. Iraq was just short sighted and beyond greedy. Say what you want about Chretien but he certainly made the right move keeping the country out of that.
yeah I've thought of seeing a psy for my problems but I just can't do it. I couldn't even bring myself to go to a doctor when I was depressed because I didn't want to go on meds.


----------



## La_Resistance

With the annual military spending budget for the US, they could probably take all of that and feed everyone in Africa.

You know, put the money to good use. Save lives instead of killing. Eh, but that's not how it works. I'm not sure if they have fought 1 war that was really worth fighting for after WWII.


----------



## JFmtl

Indeed, WWII was a barbaric bloodbath, no one would ever wish that to other people. Esp euro countries who saw there big cities get bombed, their country invaded and occupied by foreign troops, friends and relatives taken away and never seen again, etc. We probably didn't kind the same intense trauma about it here in North America, as our countries were rarely bombed and, well, Ottawa and Washington was never taken by German or Japanese forces. 

As for Chrétien, I am not a very big fan of his, in fact, you anglo could call me a hater :b, but one of the thing i'm very glad and proud about him is that he stood up to W. Bush and refused to get us in that royal mess. Scary to thing that Paul Martin and Harper would have sent troop there and they would have involved us in there. I even recall Harper writing an apology letter to the American media in the name of the Canadian people for not going there...:afr

As for psy and doctors, i'm always afraid that they would end up judging me (what a complainer, what a loser etc.) Plus, I don't really feel comfortable to talk about my problems, face to face, to a person I don't know (it's not like typing on a keyboard lol) As for meds, I would probably take them if they could help me, even though that pills influencing my mood/personality is kinda scary when you think of it.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> With the annual military spending budget for the US, they could probably take all of that and feed everyone in Africa.
> 
> You know, put the money to good use. Save lives instead of killing. Eh, but that's not how it works. I'm not sure if they have fought 1 war that was really worth fighting for after WWII.


According to wikipedia (not the best source I know, but it gives you an idea), all the world countries combined 1 464 billions dollars annually. The USA spend about 663 billions $$, Canada about 19 billions $$
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_and_federations_by_military_expenditures

You are right also, after WWII, many of the wars that were fought can be seen as useless right now (Vietnam, Iraq, etc.)


----------



## La_Resistance

Meh, I say nuke em' all :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

thats because you're a terrorist.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and JF I agree about meds, I'd rather feel the melancholy and anxiety over having a substance control my mood. I told myself I'd only seek them out if I wanted to off myself...lol.


----------



## Keith

Derekgnr said:


> And in other news..The Bruins shutout the Penguins 3-0.


:clap go Bruins!


----------



## Lithium4

What's up with Crosby this year? Here is the perfect chance to step up and win a scoring race and he just isn't getting it done.


----------



## JFmtl

(yeah we were quite off topic, let's get back to NHL :b)

Crosby is having an ordinary season start and a little slump. I don't follow the pens closely, but even the best can have slow and slumpy stretch. Unless he is hiding a serious injury, he should be OK IMO, it's only mid-november.


----------



## Derekgnr

Malkin has missed the last 6 games so that's why his numbers are down. Especially on the power play.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> What's up with Crosby this year? Here is the perfect chance to step up and win a scoring race and he just isn't getting it done.


Youngest captain to ever win the Stanley Cup. Guy is one of the most talented players ever. He plays like a warrior. Malkin was definitely the better player in the Finals vs the Red Wings, but I think Crosby the best player for the rest of the playoffs. I don't think he's the type of guy who is concerned that much about winner the scoring title, but more of a guy who wants his team to win.

But yeah, I agree...normally he is always among at least the top 3.


----------



## Lithium4

Derekgnr said:


> Malkin has missed the last 6 games so that's why his numbers are down. Especially on the power play.


Well his numbers weren't great before, but the last time Crosby was injured, Malkin caught fire. In my eyes its been Malkin's team ever since and Sid is just proving it.


----------



## Lithium4

La_Resistance said:


> Youngest captain to ever win the Stanley Cup. Guy is one of the most talented players ever. He plays like a warrior. Malkin was definitely the better player in the Finals vs the Red Wings, but I think Crosby the best player for the rest of the playoffs. I don't think he's the type of guy who is concerned that much about winner the scoring title, but more of a guy who wants his team to win.
> 
> But yeah, I agree...normally he is always among at least the top 3.


I'm not hating on him, I actually want him to do good. I'd hate to see the guy peak at 19.


----------



## JFmtl

I don't worry at all about Sid the Kid, he will be fine


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> thats because you're a terrorist.


You can't prove anything!

And Bin Laden's not hiding in my basement.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> You can't prove anything!
> 
> And Bin Laden's not hiding in my basement.


Open you car trunk. Now :bat


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Open you car trunk. Now :bat


I can't. I did Franco Ayacanetti a favor, I have something there I need to dump in the ''fleuve St-Laurent''.

I had to do him this one favour, or else I was getting a bullet in the brain. Apparently he doesn't like random people calling him in the middle of the night. Who knew? At least if I was warned before hand...but nobody told me not to call him.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I would take Sid over any other player in the NHL.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I would take Sid over any other player in the NHL.


Even Carey Price?


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> I can't. I did Franco Ayacanetti a favor, I have something there I need to dump in the ''fleuve St-Laurent''.
> 
> I had to do him this one favour, or else I was getting a bullet in the brain. Apparently he doesn't like random people calling him in the middle of the night. Who knew? At least if I was warned before hand...but nobody told me not to call him.


Yeah, if only someone could have warn us, just once, about the danger of calling him. But nobody did. :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and you guys are killing me here.


----------



## JFmtl

I wish the Habs had the NYI record. GP: 18 , W 6-L 6-OTL 6


----------



## La_Resistance

On va gagner à soir!

A huge blowout!

Andrei will shine.

He will make us forget about Carter, Richards, Getzlaf and Parise...

Wait, last time Andrei faced the Coyotes he got killed by Sauer. And then Laraque sent Sauer a fax...which Sauer politedly declined just too whoop Kostopouloses *** moments later.

I scream for VENGANCE!

BLOOOOOD!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I will fall asleep during this.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> On va gagner à soir!
> 
> A huge blowout!
> 
> Andrei will shine.
> 
> He will make us forget about Carter, Richards, Getzlaf and Parise...
> 
> Wait, last time Andrei faced the Coyotes he got killed by Sauer. And then Laraque sent Sauer a fax...which Sauer politedly declined just too whoop Kostopouloses *** moments later.
> 
> I scream for VENGANCE!
> 
> BLOOOOOD!


Do they still have fans in the arena in Phoenix?


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Do they still have fans in the arena in Phoenix?


We'll probably be able to count them by hand.


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I will fall asleep during this.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

thank you, that will be great for my anxiety.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


>


Vive la période des examens finaux et de remise des travaux de session :b


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> thank you, that will be great for my anxiety.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Vive la période des examens finaux et de remise des travaux de session :b


:lol

J'ai toujours un monster à mes cours.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

back in the summer of 07 when I was leading a wild existence and worked 7am-3:30pm I pretty much lived off of Gurus. I was a ****ing nervous wreck.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> :lol
> 
> J'ai toujours un monster à mes cours.


A tout tes cours "normaux"??? Bonne chance durant la fin de session... Moi, je réservais les boissons énergisantes pour les examens, je prenais juste du café (bcp de café) durant les cours


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> A tout tes cours "normaux"??? Bonne chance durant la fin de session... Moi, je réservais les boissons énergisantes pour les examens, je prenais juste du café (bcp de café) durant les cours


Le café me rend plus anxieux que les boissons énergies. Ca me fait transpirer. Avec les médicaments, je trouve les boissons énergies bonnes...ca me permet de rester focus.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Le café me rend plus anxieux que les boissons énergies. Ca me fait transpirer. Avec les médicaments, je trouve les boissons énergies bonnes...ca me permet de rester focus.


Moi, je préférais le café même si sa me rendait plus anxieux (surtout avec les quantités que j'ingurgitais) J'ai utilisé des boissons énergies pendant un certain temps, mais ca me donnait un trop gros boost au début (j'en shakais un peu) mais je finissais par m'endormir après si c'était un cours magistraux.

Mais si sa marche pour toi, tant mieux. Mais fait attention avec les boissons énergisantes, c pas ce qui ya de meilleur pour la santé. Surtout, utilise pas sa pour maintenir un rythme de vie impossible, une fille durant mon BAC a fait sa (elle avait tjs son guru ou qqchose du genre avec elle), elle a fini par péter une mononucléose.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Moi, je préférais le café même si sa me rendait plus anxieux (surtout avec les quantités que j'ingurgitais) J'ai utilisé des boissons énergies pendant un certain temps, mais ca me donnait un trop gros boost au début (j'en shakais un peu) mais je finissais par m'endormir après si c'était un cours magistraux.
> 
> Mais si sa marche pour toi, tant mieux. Mais fait attention avec les boissons énergisantes, c pas ce qui ya de meilleur pour la santé. Surtout, utilise pas sa pour maintenir un rythme de vie impossible, une fille durant mon BAC a fait sa (elle avait tjs son guru ou qqchose du genre avec elle), elle a fini par péter une mononucléose.


Je pense pas trop a long terme en ce qui concerne ma santé pour te dire la vérité. Peut-être que je devrais, mais bon. J'essai de me garder en forme et pas trop manger de cochonneries. Mais ma vie présentement dépent beaucoup de médicaments (benzos, beta blocker) et justement les boissons énergies qui viennent complémenter les meds. Je pourrais pas m'en passer si je veux maintenir le rythme.


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Je pense pas trop a long terme en ce qui concerne ma santé pour te dire la vérité. Peut-être que je devrais, mais bon. J'essai de me garder en forme et pas trop manger de cochonneries. Mais ma vie présentement dépent beaucoup de médicaments (benzos, beta blocker) et justement les boissons énergies qui viennent complémenter les meds. Je pourrais pas m'en passer si je veux maintenir le rythme.


Be cautious still, you already reached the quarter of the century mark. I don't know how resistant you are (I know I am not very much) to lack of sleep, but at some point or an other, your body will says it's enough.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Be cautious still, you already reached the quarter of the century mark. I don't know how resistant you are (I know I am not very much) to lack of sleep, but at some point or an other, your body will says it's enough.


Quarter century, wow! putting it like that I feel so old :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

older is better


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Quarter century, wow! putting it like that I feel so old :lol


Compte toi chanceux que tu sois pas assez vieux pour que je lance une remarque du genre : J'étais au primaire quand tu as fini ton secondaire/commencer ton cegep :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so...anyone watching the game tonight?


----------



## JFmtl

If I don't fall asleep


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

fake fan


----------



## JFmtl

fake-québécoise


----------



## JFmtl

wtf, Price is goaling??? with a new helmet?


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> so...anyone watching the game tonight?


I am....I love late night games. I'm not a morning person like the rest of you.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> wtf, Price is goaling??? with a new helmet?


José Théodo euh...Carey Price c'est le numéro 1!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Price is having a fashion crisis.


----------



## JFmtl

the atmosphere in the arena seems pretty dead. Full of anglos


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> the atmosphere in the arena seems pretty dead. Full of anglos


lol. Man, the Coyotes line-up are a bunch of no names. This looks like its gonna be a snooze fest.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'm counting 3 give aways for Guillaume already. :no


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

have I ever mentioned how much I hate Benoit Brunet?


----------



## JFmtl

Move them to Québec city


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> have I ever mentioned how much I hate Benoit Brunet?


His french is horrible. I mean for TV broadcasting standards.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

bring it back


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> His french is horrible. I mean for TV broadcasting standards.


Mais....mais.....mais.....je croyais que Benoit était un professeur universitaire de littérature française....


----------



## La_Resistance

The turtleneck is on fire. He had a monster before the game, from what I heard.


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> Mais....mais.....mais.....je croyais que Benoit était un professeur universitaire de littérature française....


Je pense que mon francais est déja meilleur que celui de Brunet, et ca fait seulement 3 ans j'ai immigré au Québec.


----------



## JFmtl

ton français était probablement meilleur que le sien quand tu habitais à Kaboul avec Oussama


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> ton français était probablement meilleur que le sien quand tu habitais à Kaboul avec Oussama


Oui, il y a quand même beaucoup de similarité entre le Afghanien et le francais.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I probably speak better french than Benoit.


----------



## La_Resistance

Why the hell do they have a hockey team in Phoenix?


----------



## JFmtl

La foule m'endors..... 4 périodes sans but


----------



## La_Resistance

:lol Andrei must really hate playing against the Coyotes.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm falling asleep


----------



## JFmtl

fake-fan?


----------



## La_Resistance

At least the turtleneck is trying to give us a show. His one handed deke was nice, he stole that from me.


----------



## Lithium4

You see, this could be a discussion in the Topicles group.


----------



## Lithium4

Hey, the only anglo in the league is on RDS!


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> Hey, the only anglo in the league is on RDS!


It's lynching time


----------



## Lithium4

He speaks better French than PJ.


----------



## JFmtl

finally, le but


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ok who scored I dozed off


----------



## JFmtl

camalleri for habs, lang for future-nordiques


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lang is always smiling.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> You see, this could be a discussion in the Topicles group.


going to post on the no sex allowed +18 group...brb


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Lang is always smiling.


You will see him on positive thinking and on triumph, not in frustration


----------



## La_Resistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Lang is always smiling.


Sundin was the same.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Sundin is celibate


----------



## JFmtl

bergeron!


----------



## JFmtl

Le Métro vers la victoire!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Metropolit is hockey


----------



## JFmtl

Phoenix is not hockey:yawn ah **** they scored


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Habs won a game while I was asleep


----------



## IllusionalFate

I went to the Calgary @ Buffalo game last night. It's been so long since I've seen a live game and now I want season tickets  heh. And even though shootouts are lame, seeing them live is an awesome experience. Too bad I had nosebleed seats and couldn't follow the play as closely as I would have liked... and the press box is right up there at the top :O How do play-by-play guys/GMs even see the players' jersey numbers? :con


----------



## rustyshackleford

I'd go to a game, but the Leafs aren't giving me much of a reason so spend a ridiculous amount of money on seats. I wish they'd have just let Balsille buy the Yotes. I'd go to hamilton for sure.


----------



## IllusionalFate

rustyshackleford said:


> I'd go to a game, but the Leafs aren't giving me much of a reason so spend a ridiculous amount of money on seats.


Watching Kaberle out there for half the game sure sounds like a good reason to me.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

haha Leafs


----------



## rustyshackleford

I know the leafs are sad. :sigh 

I still like Kaberle though. What teams are other people fans of?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Most of us are Habs fans, but the Sabres and Penguins are represented. We used to have a Bruins fan here but they took him away.


----------



## rustyshackleford

The habs fans should like the leafs this year. We're giving you lots of points.


----------



## Lithium4

I haven't been to an NHL game in about 5 or 6 years. Too damn expensive. I may be going to the CFL East final next week though, which would be my first CFL game in a decade.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I went to the "east" final last year between Montreal and Edmonton. It was my first game, I liked the atmosphere but I find football better on tv. I went to three Habs games last year and they lost them all.


----------



## JFmtl

Ouch, _Guillaume_ is not playing tonight, _Benoit_ must be very angry right now, he probably destroyed everything in his hotel room while crying frustrations tears.


----------



## La_Resistance

Chipchura takes his place, this should make Mcqueen happy :lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if it means the end of Benoit I am all for it. I will stay sober for my boy Chips.


----------



## JFmtl

I want Dany Dubé


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> I want Dany Dubé


Yes! Dubé needs to be on RDS. But seriously, don't you think Francois Gagnon would make a good analyst? I mean pretty much anyone can do better than Benny, not doubt. But I think Gagnon would actually be decent.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

anyone is better than Brunet.


----------



## Lithium4

La_Resistance said:


> Yes! Dubé needs to be on RDS. But seriously, don't you think Francois Gagnon would make a good analyst? I mean pretty much anyone can do better than Benny, not doubt. But I think Gagnon would actually be decent.


And Jean-Charles Lajoie could replace the senator. That would be a good show.


----------



## JFmtl

I honestly don't know how François Gagnon would fare as a NHL play-by-play analyst. As he ever played that role?


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> I honestly don't know how François Gagnon would fare as a NHL play-by-play analyst. As he ever played that role?


I'm not so sure either, but his french is 100 times better than Benoit Brunet, and I find he's one of the most competent guys in the french media. I love reading him and Matias Brunet on cyberpresse.ca


----------



## La_Resistance

Btw, good thing we have Jacques Martin as coach with his great defencive system. Only 55 shots against yesterday. I guess Price was pretty good to only let in 2 goals. 

Was anyone else paying attention to the game at all? It dint help that they were screwing around with that cheap *** TV all night.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I didn't really pay attention at all.


----------



## Lithium4

So, I'm taking suggestions for a new favourite hockey team.

I'm looking for something of the not sucky variety. The kind that only gets dominated by teams better than Nashville.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I am just going to bask in the glow of year 7 of the 5 year plan.


----------



## JFmtl

Yeah, those TV sucked, plus I stopped really paying attention after they switch the TV beside us to that stupid boxing fight.


----------



## bardown

Cournoyer has it on that wing, here's a shot!...Henderson made a wild stab for it and fell. Here's another shot...right in front...they score! Henderson!...has scored for Canada! 

Yeah, I like hockey.


----------



## IllusionalFate




----------



## JFmtl

Habs lost another game, now 3 games under .500, with a 8 games road trip coming.... Least we can say is this trip could easily throw us out of the playoffs picture...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

tank it. run that **** right into the ground.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> tank it. run that **** right into the ground.


We are stuck with a good part of that **** for the next 5 seasons. Anyway, the next 8 games (all away) will probably tell us whether we should tank it. Unless the habs find someway to fight back and miss the playoffs by one point.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Thomas got the shutout, though.


----------



## Lithium4

I wish the Leafs would give my favourite team a studly young goalie for free.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lisa-Salope


----------



## Lithium4

I heard that she's been giving that **** out to all them graffiti guys.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I used to know a guy from pbw. *******.


----------



## JFmtl

If Lisa gives you something, you should get yourself tested, just to be sure, she doesn't always takes her precautions.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

she always rides bareback


----------



## JFmtl

She manipulates men to get what she wants


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, I tend to phone it in on Friday's too.


----------



## JFmtl

Too bad he did not created recent Bruins Stanley Cup champions


----------



## JFmtl

there are moral victories


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

we winned all the fights over wimpy Habs


----------



## JFmtl

They will name Georges Laraque as a captain....wait a minute, with his back he can't lift the cup....

Marc-André Bergeron is the only logical choice for captain (we need a french canadian)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Habs are coming together. Bergeron was a great pick up.


----------



## Lithium4

Yes. Glad I thought of it.


----------



## JFmtl

another 3 pts night for the turtleneck! heck even gomez got 3 pts


----------



## Game 7

Mmmmm hockey.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Ottawa is perfect. no penalties.


----------



## JFmtl

but.... the refs are always biased in favour of the habs!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Habs=divers


----------



## JFmtl

they won 24 cups because they were favoured by refs and because they dive


----------



## Game 7

All I have ever said is I have never seen a crowd influence the calls of referee's like the Montreal crowd. Never even said it was a bad thing, it's actually impressive.


----------



## JFmtl

21 273 spectators have more influence than 10 000 people


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

nobody goes to the garden it looks like it is made of cardboard.


----------



## Game 7

I wouldn't put a dime into Jeremy Jacobs pockets.

...although I suppose I do since I get NHL Centre Ice.
Still, that's in a package along with MLB and NFL and others, so it's worth it.
I'm probably going to hold out on going to see a Bruins game til he dies.


----------



## JFmtl

you are not a real fan then


----------



## La_Resistance

Are Brent Seabrook and Drew Doughty really better choices than Bouwmeester, Phaneuf and Green?

Bouwmeester and Green can skate like no else, on an Olympic ice I'd figure they would be logical choices.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

all I care about is the Captain of Finland


----------



## JFmtl

La_Resistance said:


> Are Brent Seabrook and Drew Doughty really better choices than Bouwmeester, Phaneuf and Green?
> 
> Bouwmeester and Green can skate like no else, on an Olympic ice I'd figure they would be logical choices.


They will play on NHL size ice (current and former NHL arena in vancouver)



IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> all I care about is the Captain of Finland


their captain has to speak french


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bergeroon


----------



## Game 7

I almost cried when I saw Bergeron got picked. Unreal to think of quickly he's come back. Bob McKenzie had him projected to be the defensive presence on Crosby's line. It'll also allow Crosby to cheat on draws cause if he gets kicked out, Bergeron is awesome at faceoffs.
I like a 4 man penalty kill of Bergeron/Richards/Pronger/Weber.

*Team Canada #2*

Steven Stamkos--Vincent Lecavalier--Martin St. Louis
Jeff Carter--Brad Richards--Patrick Sharp
Mike Cammalerri--Mike Fisher--Dustin Penner
Shane Doan--Jordan Staal--Stephen Weiss
Nathan Horton

Mike Green--Jay Boumeester
Robyn Regher--Stephane Robidas
Dion Phaneuf--Brian Campbell
Sheldon Souray

Cam Ward
Marty Turco
Dwayne Roloson


----------



## La_Resistance

Eh, I forgot it was held in Vancouver.

Well, we're gonna be 2 cheering for Finland.

http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/features/story/2009/12/30/spo-hockeyrosters-finland.html

How does that roster look?


----------



## Lithium4

Game 7 said:


> Cam Ward
> Marty Turco
> Dwayne Roloson


You mispelled Carey Price.


----------



## Lithium4

I predicted Green would be left off, but I'm shocked that neither Phaneuf or Jay Bo made it. Apprantly the last decision came down to Bo or Doughty. Seabrook is just riding Keith's coat tails.

And St.Louis should be there, maybe even Vinny and Stamkos. There's some serious Tampa hate among team Canada brass.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Vinny is a ****


----------



## Lithium4

"I like a 4 man penalty kill of Bergeron/Richards/Pronger/Weber."

Agreed. I think that is probably the reason he made the team. Playing with Crosby would surprise me, but we'll see. I figure Crosby-Nash-Iggy is the likely top line.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

and when did Steve Yzerman become so ****ing fine?


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> and when did Steve Yzerman become so ****ing fine?


I've had a man crush on Stevie Y since like 1993. His oldest daughter is really pretty too. In a few years, I'll be allowed to say she's hot.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I never found him particularly hot when he was a player but now he is the epitome of hot older man. ha.


----------



## JFmtl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I never found him particularly hot when he was a player but now he is the epitome of hot older man. ha.


I'm no expert in looks, but he seems to age very well for a man, he is older, but he doesnt really look older in a negative way (he colors his hair, probably stays in good shape, etc)

If I look like him when ill be 40-45, ill be very happy.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I never found him particularly hot when he was a player but now he is the epitome of hot older man. ha.


That's why he's hot now. He's old.
I can't wait til I'm 40+, hopefully I'm in shape and there are a lot of mid 20 year old women like you.


----------



## La_Resistance

I don't care about Yerman's looks. But after Koivu, he's my 2nd favourite player all-time. A real warrior, heart of a lion. I still remember him winning the cup on one leg.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Game 7 said:


> That's why he's hot now. He's old.
> I can't wait til I'm 40+, hopefully I'm in shape and there are a lot of mid 20 year old women like you.


wow I'm getting a reputation with this older man stuff.


----------



## JFmtl

Game 7 said:


> That's why he's hot now. He's old.
> I can't wait til I'm 40+, hopefully I'm in shape and there are a lot of mid 20 year old women like you.


I don't know about you, but I would not want anything serious with them as a 40+ yo men. the problem with mid or late 20's women is a lot of them wants kids in a short term horizon.... I don't want to conceive a kid when i'm past 35-40 yo. I can't imagine myself living through their teenage years while i'm retired/near retirement lol (ak 55-60 years old) that would be a great plan to make sure i'm completely bald lol.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

JF takes this older man business quite seriously.


----------



## JFmtl

nah, I was just thinking about some of local celebrities in that age area (or even older like Claude Dubois) who got kids, and thinking how past a certain age, I would not want to have to wake up in the middle of the night to feed the kid, nor would I want to deal with a moody teenager **** at that age I'll want to play golf or something, not change diapers


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

who was talking about marriage, though?


----------



## Lithium4

Great game yesterday at the WJC!


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Great game yesterday at the WJC!


Really? Who won? :lol


----------



## Game 7

That Eberle kid is something else.


----------



## Lithium4

Oh yea! The Oilers have a solid core of young forwards. A good young goalie and a couple more years of experience and they'll be good.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I really like the Oilers. definitely my distant 2nd.


----------



## Game 7

Oiler games are the sweetest to watch in HD. The ice is perfect and they're such a fast team. A lot of fun to watch. They need a superstar. I know Hemsky and Penner are good but they need a mega-star. To bad nobody wants to live there. Not big enough and too cold. But if you win there, you're an icon for life. Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Chris Pronger


----------



## Game 7

Haha yeah...and a lot of other people. Losers. I hate Pronger.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Pronger in the 2006 playoffs is still one of the most magnificent performances I've ever seen. he was dominant.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Pronger in the 2006 playoffs is still one of the most magnificent performances I've ever seen. he was dominant.


He was in 2007 too. But I still remember the 2006 Olympics in Italy. I blamed him for everything. He was terrible.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Inspectah Deck said:


> Everyone on Canada was horrible there. Guys like Sakic and Niedermayer had arguably the worst short stretch of games they had ever had. Brodeur was alright but it's hard to think of anyone else who was playing at even a passable level.


Sidney Crosby?!? oh wait he wasn't invited, nice move canada ha.


----------



## Game 7

Inspectah Deck said:


> Everyone on Canada was horrible there. Guys like Sakic and Niedermayer had arguably the worst short stretch of games they had ever had. Brodeur was alright but it's hard to think of anyone else who was playing at even a passable level.


Well Niedermayer didn't play, got hurt before the tournament started.

And from the 2006 Team Canada team, of the 22 players who actually dressed(meaning, not including the 3rd goalie, and the reserves), 15 of them aren't going to be on the 2010 team.
Of the 7 defenseman on that team, 1 is coming back...Chris Pronger. 
The other 6 were Rob Blake, Adam Foote, Jay Bouwmeester, Bryan McCabe, Wade Redden and Robyn Regher...pretty brutal if you ask me.

I can't believe people are saying Russia is the favourite. The only games being played now are on paper, which doesn't count for anything, but even on paper, there are probably 5-10 guys on Russia that we've never heard of.
Nobody has the depth Canada does.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Game 7 said:


> Well Niedermayer didn't play, got hurt before the tournament started.
> 
> And from the 2006 Team Canada team, of the 22 players who actually dressed(meaning, not including the 3rd goalie, and the reserves), 15 of them aren't going to be on the 2010 team.
> Of the 7 defenseman on that team, 1 is coming back...Chris Pronger.
> The other 6 were Rob Blake, Adam Foote, Jay Bouwmeester, Bryan McCabe, Wade Redden and Robyn Regher...pretty brutal if you ask me.
> 
> I can't believe people are saying Russia is the favourite. The only games being played now are on paper, which doesn't count for anything, but even on paper, there are probably 5-10 guys on Russia that we've never heard of.
> Nobody has the depth Canada does.


malkin, ovi, kovalchuk, datsyuk, semin, gonchar, markov, nabokov, bryzgolv.... with players like that, who needs depth.


----------



## Game 7

NeedleInTheHay said:


> malkin, ovi, kovalchuk, datsyuk, semin, gonchar, markov, nabokov, bryzgolv.... with players like that, who needs depth.


...everyone does.
Those guys can't play 60 minutes a game.
They still have to play their 3rd and 4th lines, and I can't wait to see them play against Canada, in Canada.

This team is the complete opposite of 2006.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Redden was far from brutal in 2006. my, what short term memories people have.


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Sidney Crosby?!? oh wait he wasn't invited, nice move canada ha.


If I recall correctly, in 2006, Crosby was a 18 years old boy with like 40-50 NHL games under his belt. I don't recall the lineup by heart, so I can't tell if any of Canada's player could have been replaced, even before knowing the outcome of that olympic tournament...


----------



## Game 7

JFmtl said:


> If I recall correctly, in 2006, Crosby was a 18 years old boy with like 40-50 NHL games under his belt. I don't recall the lineup by heart, so I can't tell if any of Canada's player could have been replaced, even before knowing the outcome of that olympic tournament...


I looked at the lineup today on wikipedia.
Looking back, it was not very good. Redden and McCabe...enough said.

*Goaltenders*
Martin Brodeur - New Jersey Devils
Roberto Luongo - Florida Panthers
Marty Turco - Dallas Stars

*Defencemen*
Rob Blake (A) - Colorado Avalanche
Jay Bouwmeester* - Florida Panthers
Adam Foote - Columbus Blue Jackets
Bryan McCabe** - Toronto Maple Leafs
Chris Pronger (A) - Edmonton Oilers
Wade Redden - Ottawa Senators
Robyn Regehr - Calgary Flames

*Forwards*
Todd Bertuzzi - Vancouver Canucks
Shane Doan - Phoenix Coyotes
Kris Draper - Detroit Red Wings
Simon Gagné (A) - Philadelphia Flyers
Dany Heatley - Ottawa Senators
Jarome Iginla (A) - Calgary Flames
Vincent Lecavalier - Tampa Bay Lightning
Rick Nash - Columbus Blue Jackets
Brad Richards - Tampa Bay Lightning
Joe Sakic (C) - Colorado Avalanche
Ryan Smyth - Edmonton Oilers
Martin St. Louis - Tampa Bay Lightning
Joe Thornton - San Jose Sharks

*Reserves*
Dan Boyle*** - Tampa Bay Lightning
Jason Spezza - Ottawa Senators
Eric Staal - Carolina Hurricanes
*Was on the reserves replacing Bryan McCabe; replaced Scott Niedermayer - Mighty Ducks of Anaheim
**Was on the reserves; replaced Ed Jovanovski - Vancouver Canucks
***Replaced Jay Bouwmeester who was on the reserves replacing Bryan McCabe - Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> If I recall correctly, in 2006, Crosby was a 18 years old boy with like 40-50 NHL games under his belt. I don't recall the lineup by heart, so I can't tell if any of Canada's player could have been replaced, even before knowing the outcome of that olympic tournament...


you mean the 18 year old who had 102 points and broke mario lemieux's rookie record, yeah why have him on the team?

oh and crosby with 6 points tonight and malkin with the hat trick.


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> you mean the 18 year old who had 102 points and broke mario lemieux's rookie record, yeah why have him on the team?
> 
> oh and crosby with 6 points tonight and malkin with the hat trick.


He didn't have those 102 pts back in Turin. Hindsight is 20/20, it's easy to say that Crosby would have probably been able to bring a good contribution back then and that leaving him out was probably a mistake, but back then, he wasn't a Stanley Cup champion, he wasn't an Art Ross/Calder/Hart winner either.(and whatever he won since), was he ready for the bigtime event for the 2006 olympic? I remember, one year later (2007), he could not help much his team from getting easily tossed away in 5 games by the Sens.


----------



## Game 7

I think by the time the Olympic team was named, Crosby had 42 points in 37 NHL games.
Clearly a talent, but 37 NHL games isn't enough when you're Canadian. Any other country and Crosby makes the team, no questions.
It wasn't even a big debate up here, anyone who knew anything was saying it was the right choice at the time...I agree.
Looking back, it's easy to disagree. I don't think we needed another scoring centre, we needed some puck moving defensemen...we failed in that area, big time.


----------



## Game 7

In 1971, Bobby Orr finished the season +124...enough said. :yes
I hate Ken Dryden.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> He didn't have those 102 pts back in Turin. Hindsight is 20/20, it's easy to say that Crosby would have probably been able to bring a good contribution back then and that leaving him out was probably a mistake, but back then, he wasn't a Stanley Cup champion, he wasn't an Art Ross/Calder/Hart winner either.(and whatever he won since), was he ready for the bigtime event for the 2006 olympic? I remember, one year later (2007), he could not help much his team from getting easily tossed away in 5 games by the Sens.


eh its not like he didnt play in the nhl before the olympics, if that was the case i agree. but it was already established he was an elite talent.

and he did his part against the sens, i believe he had 3 or 4 goals in that short series, but the defense got ate up by ottawa, not his fault.

oh and just an fyi, ovechkin beat out crosby for the calder.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Game 7, maybe you should hate your short sighted neanderthal management for trading him away for two guys who would never play in the NHL.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Game 7, maybe you should hate your short sighted neanderthal management for trading him away for two guys who would never play in the NHL.


I should but...it's hard to do when they also pull off deals like getting Cam Neely from Vancouver.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Cam Neely=0 Cups


----------



## JFmtl

Dryden was an important building block of all those habs cup winning teams.... and no need to use "what ifs" to praise those teams


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

what if is the unofficial slogan of the Boston Bruins.


----------



## Game 7

I can't change history. Cam Neely is a Hall of Famer who was traded to Boston for no one. 
When things aren't going well for Boston, I can't fall back on "Yeah well we won 22 Cups before 1986."
What if is all I got...Habs fans will understand soon when it becomes 20 years...30 years..40 years...before they win the Cup again. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

unfortunately for you the Bruins are much, much closer to 40, 50, 60 than the Habs are.


----------



## JFmtl

4-0 Habs..... I did not know Georges Laraque was that much of a distraction....


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

so, anyone still care about how Guillaume is doing in Minnesota?


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> unfortunately for you the Bruins are much, much closer to 40, 50, 60 than the Habs are.


Once it gets past 30, it's all the same. You'll be there soon enough.
Then you'll start remembering all the "what if's" and moral victories. :yes
Besides, for us, you've seen the Habs win 1 Cup. And we were 9.
They won in '86 too, yeah, but we were 2 years old. :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

do you even have memories of your team winning the Cup? I do...


----------



## JFmtl

my parents were teenagers last time bruins won a cup...

as for pouliot-latendresse trade, for the moment it seems like a win-win trade, both seems to have grabbed their second chance


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Pouliot was picked 4th overall...I don't think this is a fluke like D'Agostini last year.


----------



## JFmtl

well his biggest problem was/is work ethic. If he can keep that apparently better work ethic he has the tools to be successful. to quote jacques martin, it's not his talent level that will determine his ceiling, it's ability to work hard or not.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> do you even have memories of your team winning the Cup? I do...


Anyone age 25 would have to be a fan of one of the 13 teams to win a Cup since 1984, in order to have any memories of it. I hope you hold onto those memories. The ghosts of the Forum seem to have gotten lost en route to the Bell Centre.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

because the Bruins are kicking so much *** of late?

*crank up the excuse machine now*


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> because the Bruins are kicking so much *** of late?
> 
> *crank up the excuse machine now*


Actually I was going to suggest maybe the ghosts got a passport and travelled down to Boston to inhabit the TD Banknorth Garden or whatever that barn is called now.
Here comes another if:

If the Bruins go into the playoffs with their full roster and add 1 top-line goal scorer at the deadline, I don't think any of the top 4 teams will wanna play the Bruins.
We have a really good team when healthy.


----------



## Game 7

And I learned a lot this past decade...like how flying through the regular season means nothing.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

if Andrei Kostitsyn were in the line up now we'd have a damn good top 6.

if Andrei Markov hadn't been hurt all year we'd be in a much better position.

if Bob Gainey can add a player at the deadline.

see the Habs can play what if too.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> if Andrei Kostitsyn were in the line up now we'd have a damn good top 6.
> 
> if Andrei Markov hadn't been hurt all year we'd be in a much better position.
> 
> if Bob Gainey can add a player at the deadline.
> 
> see the Habs can play what if too.


You mean if Andrei Kostitsyn was good and in the lineup? 
We finished 1st last year. Then lost our top line for just about the whole year so far. Despite that, we managed to stay in 4th or 5th up until the last 6 games.
I'll give you Markov, he's amazing, but he's not equal to what Boston has lost this year in terms of talent.

What would Gainey have to give up to get a legit top line player? Boston could trade a goalie, a player and a possible top 3 pick...

The Bruins are much, much deeper than Montreal. There's no denying it.


----------



## La_Resistance

irishK said:


> May I break up this discussion just to give due respect to the Sedins? Anyone watch the game tonight? That last goal was simply beautiful.


The Sedins have got some unjustified negative rep by many fans and I'm not sure why. But I love watching the Sedins, they are awesome. The Canucks are my favourite team in the west. I watched many of their games last year, but did not really get the chance this season. Nobody can cylce and work the boards like the Sedins can. Brilliant move by Burke back in the days to draft both of them.

Henrik is one of the best playmakers in the game.


----------



## Game 7

Yeah seriously, I can remember learning that the Sedin's signed for what they signed for and thought it was a steal. The both of them combined is equal to paying $12.5 million a year to 1 guy who scores 150-175 points per season.
I like that they aren't pushovers, either. Sweden has come a long way in producing players with Canada-like heart.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Game 7 said:


> You mean if Andrei Kostitsyn was good and in the lineup?
> We finished 1st last year. Then lost our top line for just about the whole year so far. Despite that, we managed to stay in 4th or 5th up until the last 6 games.
> I'll give you Markov, he's amazing, but he's not equal to what Boston has lost this year in terms of talent.
> 
> What would Gainey have to give up to get a legit top line player? Boston could trade a goalie, a player and a possible top 3 pick...
> 
> The Bruins are much, much deeper than Montreal. There's no denying it.


Andrei Kostitsyn is good, he was playing very well before he got injured. Certainly better than a 2 goals in 17 games pace. 
I think Markov is equal to what the Bruins lost, ask yourself if you'd rather lose that top line or Chara? and don't kid yourself, Markov makes just as much of an impact as Chara does. I'd much rather the Habs play the Bruins with Chara out instead of the top line. What the Bruins are missing the most this year is Phil Kessel.
and for all the Bruins vaunted depth, the Habs are right there with them. imagine that.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Andrei Kostitsyn is good, he was playing very well before he got injured. Certainly better than a 2 goals in 17 games pace.
> I think Markov is equal to what the Bruins lost, ask yourself if you'd rather lose that top line or Chara? and don't kid yourself, Markov makes just as much of an impact as Chara does. I'd much rather the Habs play the Bruins with Chara out instead of the top line. What the Bruins are missing the most this year is Phil Kessel.
> and for all the Bruins vaunted depth, the Habs are right there with them. imagine that.


I don't believe we're missing Phil Kessel...we're missing a player that can score goals but also do other things, or at least wants to do other things...Kessel is a floater and he's streaky. He gives other teams something to worry about, but a lot of players can do that. What's the over/under on the number of 40+ goal seasons for Kessel? 2? I'll take the under...
You are asking if I'd rather lose Chara over Kessel/Savard/Lucic...and Sturm and Bergeron...? Uh..yes, I would because it's easier to make up for that loss, as a team.

I might be the least concerned Bruins fan on earth. 
I knew going into this season, it was a no-win situation.
If they did what they did last year, everyones just going to say they'll choke like last year.
If injuries and letdowns caused them to be average, then they'd be where they are now and everyone would say they might make the playoffs but they'll lose.
If they were in last...at least we'd have 2 of the top 5 picks but it would still be terrible to watch.

Once we ice our full lineup and we add a piece and we stay healthy...I think the Bruins are a top 10 team, in that scenario.
Boston is 3-8-1 this month, and the Habs are 1 point ahead...while playing 3 more games. Which team has more of a chance to really improve?


----------



## shyguydan222

Vancouver Canucks are gonna win the cup!!!!!! Vancouver 2010 do you believe?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

nope.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

shyguydan222 said:


> Vancouver Canucks are gonna win the cup!!!!!! Vancouver 2010 do you believe?


they have a really solid team but i dont see them getting by chicago, san jose, or a healthy detroit in the playoffs... and i have a hard time seeing them beat either pittsburgh or new jersey in a cup final as well.


----------



## Lithium4

Van could certainly be a contender, but I wonder what effect a month and a half without a home game will have on them.


----------



## Game 7

If the Bruins win tonight, look out! :yes


----------



## shyguydan222

irishK said:


> May I break up this discussion just to give due respect to the Sedins? Anyone watch the game tonight? That last goal was simply beautiful.


 It sure was beautiful, Burrows is an underrated player as well, it was great to see them come back from a 3 goal deficit. Hopefully that will keep Glen Healy quite, after he was making some terrible remarks about the Canucks.... Canucks fan 4 life here, Go Canucks!


----------



## Game 7

shyguydan222 said:


> It sure was beautiful, Burrows is an underrated player as well, it was great to see them come back from a 3 goal deficit. Hopefully that will keep Glen Healy quite, after he was making some terrible remarks about the Canucks.... Canucks fan 4 life here, Go Canucks!


Glenn Healy quiet, are you kidding me? That guy doesn't shut up and he's never right...two bad qualities in a TV guy. I thought they found the perfect job for him with the NHLPA but then Kelly got fired and Healy was out of a job..back onto TV...damnit.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Luongo lets in way too many soft goals. anyone *****ing over Price needs to stay up for some west coast games.


----------



## Lithium4

Wow! Burke just robbed the Flames. Leafs might just have the best d-corps in teh east...too bad they can't score or play goal.


----------



## JFmtl

Lithium4 said:


> Wow! Burke just robbed the Flames. Leafs might just have the best d-corps in teh east...too bad they can't score or play goal.


The leafs traded 2 of their best forward (not that they were that great though), their goalies sucks (and Giguère is not going to help them there) but their defence looks solid... on paper


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

agreed, on paper the d is good but now he barely has any puck movers.


----------



## Lithium4

Kaberle - Phaneuf
Beauchemin - Komi
Exelby - who am I missing?

I get that Phaneuf has struggled a bit, but at his age and with alll the tools he has, I'm convinced he's still gonna be a stud. Maybe tapping Elisha hasn't been good for him, it didn't really help Komisarek's game much.

Stajan and Hagman are only producing because Toronto has nothing else (not counting Kessell of course). Then again Calgary isn't stacked up front either, so maybe they keep it up. Still this looks closer to the Joe Thornton trade to me. Toronto unloads a bunch of spare parts that could easily be replaced next summer through free agency.


----------



## Lithium4

Oh yea, Finger was the guy I was missing. Nothing special, but he does make Jeff Finger money!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

the second pairing is brutal. Beauchemin is much ballyhooed


----------



## JFmtl

they still have nothing on offence aside from kessel, and Giguère wasn't going too well in anaheim, so nothing is guarantee there...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

salope


----------



## JFmtl

will Lisa still easily be scored on?


----------



## Lithium4

Actually Schenn was the guy I was thinking of. So maybe Finger becomes #7 in a healthy lineup. That's pretty solid in my books.


----------



## JFmtl

yeah, but they are still one of our competitors for the lottery picks


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

other than Kaberle who moves the puck up to the fantastic forwards?


----------



## Game 7

Leaf fans just have to convince themselves that their 1st round pick this year is Phil Kessel.
They're still going to suck next year and the year after. They'll gradually get better, and that'll be good for hockey. It's been fun kicking them while they're down, and they've been down a while, but the league needs them to be competitive.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The Leafs would still be all over tv and sell out every game even if their best player was Andrew Peters.


----------



## Game 7

That won't last forever.
Apathy is starting to set in there. They need to improve a lot in the next 5 years.
If they screw up and continue to finish 10th and lower...you'll see a lot of empty seats.
Might still be paid for but...it'll look terrible.


----------



## La_Resistance

I agree with Ryan. Great move by Burke, I think the Flames could have done better in trading Phaneuf.

You build teams from the way back. As much as I hate the Leafs, I think Burke is slowly going in the right direction. Unlike Gainey, he really seems to have a plan.


----------



## JFmtl

leafs still need guys to score goals. back in anaheim, burke had a great defence, but also had likes of Selanne, Perry, Getzsfav (we the spelling) to score goals. Leafs have Kessel and.....Ponikaroski?


----------



## La_Resistance

JFmtl said:


> leafs still need guys to score goals. back in anaheim, burke had a great defence, but also had likes of Selanne, Perry, Getzsfav (we the spelling) to score goals. Leafs have Kessel and.....Ponikaroski?


He's just started as GM. He has time to improve his offence.


----------



## Game 7

I'm watching Off The Record, he's interviewing Rob Scuderi. He asked him which Hollywood celebrity hangs around the Kings locker-room the most.
His answer was Jarret Stoll.
I thought that was funny.


----------



## Lithium4

Agree completely. Assuming Exelby doesn't re-sign, they have 26 million commited to their top 6 defensmen for next year, plus another 6 to Giguere. The way its looking, Kessell will be one of the few forwards to start the year as a Leaf that will be back. That's a lot of holes to fill with not much money.

Burke does have a few role player pending free agents that he could trade, but I doubt he'll get much for the likes of Ponikarovsky or Stempniak.


----------



## La_Resistance

Giguere can either re-gain his Stanley cup, Conne Smythe winning form or turn into a major flop. But at a cap hit of 5.5M a year, and him being on his last contract year next season, I see it as a good calculated move under the circumstances...considering the leafs goalies sucked.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

there is no excuse for losing 8 games in a row when you are involved in a tight playoff race. ****in sweet.


----------



## Game 7

They played better tonight but against Washington, it wasn't good enough.
They'll either make the playoffs or have a great chance at 2 lottery picks.
:yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

or finish 9th


----------



## Game 7

That's fine too.
With Chiarelli's drafting record, including his time in Ottawa, I have faith we can find good players in the draft.
The Habs, on the other hand, have a clown running their show.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> there is no excuse for losing 8 games in a row when you are involved in a tight playoff race. ****in sweet.


Moral victories eh? Welcome to my world. Enjoy your stay. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bob Gainey is a clown? please. how many Cups does Chia have? despite all his mistakes I have a hard time calling a man like Bob Gainey a clown.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Bob Gainey is a clown? please. how many Cups does Chia have? despite all his mistakes I have a hard time calling a man like Bob Gainey a clown.


As a player, Gainey was great.
His time in Dallas was not bad, too.
But his years managing the Habs...yikes.
And yeah, Chia-pet has no Cups...yet.
I'd put my money on Chiarelli over Gainey as for who wins the Cup next, first.
If I had money, I mean...


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

you think your bruins will be able to land kovalchuk?


----------



## Game 7

I don't want them to.
They'll have to give up too much.


----------



## Game 7

...if they can get him without giving up Rask or Toronto's 1st pick this year...then do it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gainey was amazing in Dallas. I remember in the late 90s how ****ty the Habs were and then I'd see Dallas on the late games sometimes and they just looked like they were in an entirely different league. He also had the balls and vision to trade Iginla for Niewendyk. No one can say that he didn't build that team into a contender and champion, it isn't like the Burke Anaheim situation at all. I also wonder how much of Gainey's crappiness as GM might have to do with, you know, person turmoil? This time two years ago he was a genius. 
I'd love to see the Bruins give up way too much in desperation for Kovalchuk, lose in the 1st round and see him walk somewhere else in the summer.


----------



## Game 7

Yeah Gainey was great...10 years ago. He's been at his job for how many years in Montreal? And you guys have nothing worth talking about.
Trading Iginla for Nieuwendyk worked for both teams, I'd say...short-term, for Dallas, long-term for Calgary.
Believe me, I hope Bob Gainey signs a long-term deal to be GM of the Habs.
That isn't something you wanna hear from fans of other teams.


----------



## La_Resistance

Dallas was 11 years ago. Times have changed. Gainey has failed his mandate in Montreal, it's time to move on.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

agreed, but I wouldn't call him a clown, especially a fan of a team that has nothing to show since Trudeau's first term.


----------



## JFmtl

Gainey was good in the unlimited cap free spending era. Today, when you hand out bad contracts to underperforming players, it doesn't only make your owner mad cause he is singing the checks, but now with the cap those bad contracts really really hurt you since you can't repair your mistakes by spending more money.

In the early 2000's, that Gomez trade would not have been as bad as it is today ,if you were a big market team who can absorb bad contracts and still sign more players. But, today, that trade means we have to let turtleneck go (or if not him, some other key players).

As for the Bruins, it seems their time on top was as short as ours...


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> agreed, but I wouldn't call him a clown, especially a fan of a team that has nothing to show since Trudeau's first term.


I'd call him a clown. 
And don't worry, I know I'm a fan of a team owned by the biggest clown in the league. The lockout and salary cap are the only reasons I've been able to stay on as a fan.
But I do love what Chia-pet has done for the Bruins.
We're set up to be young and competitive for years now.

On a seperate note, it looks like Kovalchuk is about to be moved any day now...
then again, it likely won't happen til after the Olympics.
They can't sell hockey in Atlanta with Kovalchuk...how will they ever sell it without him or another superstar?


----------



## La_Resistance

If Kovalchuk leaves, the franchise is pretty much screwed.

There were rumors of him being dealt to Chicago, so he can be re-united with Marian Hossa. With Hossa-Kovalchuk on one line, Kane-Towes on the other it really makes them a powerhouse in the west, not that they aren't without Kovalchuk.

This makes me think, Hossa could make the finals for a 3rd straight year...would be funny he if lost again. Would that make him the biggest loser of all time?


----------



## Game 7

Haha, good question.
Jim Kelly and the Buffalo Bills of the early 1990's might disagree on Hossa being the biggest loser. That Buffalo team went to 4 straight Super Bowls...and lost each one.
But even still...1 team making 4 straight Super Bowls is impressive, no matter the result. Hossa will have done it 3 years in a row, with 3 different teams. That's only happened once or twice before, I remember them discussing it on a show on SportsNet.


----------



## La_Resistance

Was Hossa on the Ottawa team that made the finals, or was the Heatley trade already done?


----------



## JFmtl

Hossa was already gone by then, Heatley was in Ottawa during that final.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah Alfredsson-Spezza-Heatley pretty much carried them to the finals.


----------



## JFmtl

Kovalchuk to New Jersey? Jacques Lemaire will turn him into a excellent defencive forward


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I hate Lemaire


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

my most hated teams

Flyers

Caps


Devils

no one else even compares.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wow the Bruins suck. another loss to the Habs. the world is getting back to normal.


----------



## Lithium4

Suck it Boston! Man, I can't believe I missed the game...was it as good as I imagine beating Boston in a close playoff race must be?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I dunno, maybe Game 7 can give us his analysis?


----------



## JFmtl

Boston is 3 pts out of the playoffs, they need to shake up things fast, or they may have 2 lottery picks next draft..


----------



## Game 7

3 points out, some games in hand and we're just getting healthy. We outplayed you guys for the most part. Halak played amazing, probably 5-6 game saving saves.
Price should be getting some splinters in his *** soon, cause if Halak doesn't play most of the games from this point on, you guys aren't going anywhere either.
You guys need Halak to start, we need a goal scorer...and I wouldn't mind Rask starting more.
:sigh


----------



## Game 7

Tough news for Brian Burke.
Leafs blow a lead and his son died in a car accident tonight. What the hell...
He had just come out of the closet too, ESPN did a whole article about it.
Sad news.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't think he really gave a **** about the game if thats the case.


----------



## Game 7

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I don't think he really gave a **** about the game if thats the case.


I found out right after watching the Leafs do a beautiful impression of...the Leafs.
So the joy from watching that comeback by New Jersey was short-lived.

Did anyone ever read the article about Brenden Burke on ESPN.com when it was up months ago?


----------



## Lithium4

A Habs win, a Bruins loss...this is turning out to be a pretty good day.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

pittsburgh played like straight garbage today against an average beat up team.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Lithium4 said:


> A Habs win, a Bruins loss...this is turning out to be a pretty good day.


even better if this happens again tomorrow.


----------



## shyguydan222

Boston did get a point out of the Canucks today, if it wasn't for Robert Loungo, then it might have been a different story.


----------



## Game 7

shyguydan222 said:


> Boston did get a point out of the Canucks today, if it wasn't for Robert Loungo, then it might have been a different story.


That's for sure.
I'm encouraged with how Boston has played the last few games. Just can't seem to win one.
We need a goal scorer, but not at the expense of the future. I love the market Atlanta set with the Kovalchuk trade. No other team can get more than that now.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I really don't trust this Habs team, not one bit. I hope Halak starts today.


----------



## Game 7

All you guys need is Tim Thomas to start and you're almost guaranteed at least 1 point and 3 goals.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

haha yeah but watch him get a shutout. I used to love his reactions when Kovalev would score on those wicked shots. he was like WTF but all amazed at the same time.
but seriously, they played amazing against the Penguins but I remember a couple of weeks ago beating the Devils and then blowing away the Rags and then dropping two straight against ****ty teams. This team makes zero sense.I'm happy about yesterday but I don't trust it.


----------



## Game 7

There's been quite a few weird, long winning/losing streaks lately.
Washington, Ottawa, LA, all won like 9+ games in a row, at the same time.
Boston and a couple of other teams have lost 5+ in a row.
At least Montreal's up's and down's happen quickly.


----------



## Game 7

*New division/conference idea*

I've been thinking of a cool, new way of realigning the divisions(and conferences) in hockey.
I don't think I've talked about it here before but maybe I have, I'm too lazy to check.

No more Eastern Conference/Western Conference. 
It's been proven that West teams have it harder with travel.
I'd like to adopt an MLB style of division/conference.

Introducing: The Gretzky Conference and the Howe Conference(or whoever)

Each of these new conferences will have 15 teams. 3 divisions, 5 teams each, just like now.
Except there will be an East, Central and West division...in each conference.

For example...

*Howe Conference:*
East=Montreal, Boston, Carolina , Ottawa, Florida
Central=Detroit, Toronto, Philadelphia, Nashville, Pittsburgh
West=Vancouver, Colorado, L.A., Phoenix, Anaheim

*Gretzky Conference:*
East=New Jersey, New York Rangers, New York Islanders, Washington, Tampa
Central=Buffalo, Chicago, Columbus, St. Louis, Atlanta
West=Edmonton, Calgary, San Jose, Dallas, Minnesota

I tried to keep it as balanced as possible but with so many teams in the East and not many in the Central, it was hard.

Anyways, each team would play the other 4 teams in its division, 5 times.
4 x 5= 20 games

Each team would play the other 10 teams in its conference, 3 times.
Each team would get 2 home games and 1 away game against one division, and then 1 home game and 2 away games against the other division, and this would go back and forth each year.
3 x 10= 30 games

Each team would play the 15 teams in the other conference, twice, home and away.

15 x 2= 30 games

Total=80 games


----------



## Game 7

We finally beat Ken Dryd...I mean Jaroslav Halak.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

**** this stupid team.


----------



## JFmtl

**** it, gonna lose another game they are supposed to win


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yep. it makes zero sense. its like the take it easy after a big win.


----------



## JFmtl

it's like christmas, Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Game 7

...you guys haven't been paying attention
The comeback can't start until the Bruins have a 2-0 lead. It'll be 2-2 or 3-3 in the 3rd period.


----------



## JFmtl

nah, there is the 3 games rule: Habs can't win more than 3 straight games (and usually followed up by 2-3 losses). you guys win today


----------



## Game 7

I won't be happy without a regulation win.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

they won't score on Rask if he sees every ****in shot.


----------



## Game 7

Rask is taking over the #1 spot...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

5 million dollar back up


----------



## Game 7

Lol.


----------



## Game 7

There has to be a market for a Vezina trophy winner, who will give you a 2.50 GAA and .920 save percentage, with 5 shut-outs a year for the next few years.
Tim Thomas isn't a bad goalie...he just isn't a 22 year old Finnish phenom. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Tim Thomas isn't bad but he isn't a 5 million dollar man. he is entertaining.


----------



## Game 7

I love Tim Thomas, but as a goalie, I knew his contract was a huge mistake.
He had his own top 10 highlight reel from last year...most people see the huge saves, and everything. I did too, but I also saw him out of position most of the time.
Rask is so technically sound, a lot like Price.


----------



## Game 7

Weird..we won.
Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Game 7

...Boston is on the verge of blowing a 5-0 lead in Tampa.
It's 5-4 now...less than 3 minutes to go.
Even if we win, this feels like a loss.


----------



## La_Resistance

Game 7 said:


> ...Boston is on the verge of blowing a 5-0 lead in Tampa.
> It's 5-4 now...less than 3 minutes to go.
> Even if we win, this feels like a loss.


I was following that game closely. I had bet with a Bruins fan 50$ the Habs would finish ahead in the standings. Obviously I didn't make this bet at the start of the year, the offer was on the table when you guys had like 10 games losing streak going.

A bad 1st period for Tampa.


----------



## La_Resistance

Btw, is Lucic back on a top line? He was playing on the 4th with Begin and Thornton when they faced the Habs.


----------



## Game 7

The 1st line tonight was Paille-Savard-Satan...assuming Savard always centre's the top line.
I saw Lucic on a few different lines tonight. Julien likes to switch things up.

That was a bad bet to take. Boston didn't win 1 game in those 10 games and yet you guys never got more than 5 points ahead of us..and even then, the Habs had played 2-3 more games.


----------



## La_Resistance

Game 7 said:


> The 1st line tonight was Paille-Savard-Satan...assuming Savard always centre's the top line.
> I saw Lucic on a few different lines tonight. Julien likes to switch things up.
> 
> That was a bad bet to take. Boston didn't win 1 game in those 10 games and yet you guys never got more than 5 points ahead of us..and even then, the Habs had played 2-3 more games.


Wanna bet? :b


----------



## Hockey

oh man, i just hit the jackpot with this thread


----------



## 2Talkative

Who cares about the NHL....when we have Olympic hockey on ! 

Great name though. Do you play ?


----------



## matty

Hockey said:


> oh man, i just hit the jackpot with this thread


Thought I would see you in here


----------



## Hockey

haha, i just found out there was a sports section

yeah, i do play sometimes, not competitively


----------



## Hockey

whats with all these people permanently banned?


----------



## matty




----------



## Hockey

:blank


----------



## matty




----------



## pjm1978

Yeah, I'd like to see some olympic hockey, but heres the problem= NBC's coverage absolutely sucks! They show more curling than anything. Thats not a sport, its someone sliding a rock across ice. There was a woman who is 5 months pregnant competing. With that said, bring back NHL.


----------



## Hockey

haha, i guess that's true, but hockey is depressing to watch sometimes, Canada barely won yesterday....


----------



## 2Talkative

Hockey said:


> haha, i guess that's true, but hockey is depressing to watch sometimes, Canada barely won yesterday....


At least it was a close game it would suck beating everyone 8-0.

Goaltending can take a team a long way. Hiller made some crazy saves especially that glove on Getzlaf. On paper it should have been an easy game but I saw how the Swiss did against the U.S and knew it would be close.


----------



## Hockey

yeah, hiller can steal you games


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm just watching the usa canada game on bbc.


----------



## 2Talkative

Hockey said:


> yeah, hiller can steal you games


And so can Miller.... I hope Germany doesn't have a goalie with the same sounding last name or i'm not even going to watch....lol


----------



## GnR

2Talkative said:


> And so can Miller.... I hope Germany doesn't have a goalie with the same sounding last name or i'm not even going to watch....lol


 :ditto


----------



## Stanley

I feel sorry for the Germans already. Canadians are going to butcher them.


----------



## Hockey

Germany can put up a fight

they got

Goc
Sturm
Hecht
Erhoff
Sidenberg
Greiss

the swiss lost in overtime and they only have

Hiller
Streit
Sbisa

we'll see


----------



## 2Talkative

We are on to the Russians now I hate the fact that I will miss the first period thanks to Eastern Canada 4:30 start it's when I leave work.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

im gonna predict a 4-3 score for russia, it will be weird seeing sid and malkin playing against each other.


----------



## Hockey

6-4 russia


----------



## 2Talkative

Looks like we are on fire....


----------



## Ritchie

dandy of a game, go Canada!


----------



## GnR

Oh man that game made me feel sooo good lol. LOUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Stanley

Stanley said:


> I feel sorry for the Germans already. Canadians are going to butcher them.


Dayum! Looks like we really pissed off Canadians. I expected them to butcher Germany, but didn't think they would do the same to Russia. 
I'm scared to even think what they gonna do to us if we face them in the final :afr


----------



## Ritchie

Stanley said:


> Dayum! Looks like we really pissed off Canadians. I expected them to butcher Germany, but didn't think they would do the same to Russia.
> I'm scared to even think what they gonna do to us if we face them in the final :afr


well canada did play well against the US also, miller just had one of those good games(he has alot of them) and broduer had a terrible game (which he doesn't have many of). I still can't believe broduer wacked the puck out of the air like that, when does a goalie of that quality ever do something like that?


----------



## paradox002

Alaxander Ovechkin is my favorite player in nhl!


----------



## Harbinger

Playoffs are near. Rangers probably won't make it so... GO SABRES!!!
In the West I was really hoping that Detroit would play against SJ in the first round, that would mean another early exist for SJ :lol
Actually it will be funny if Sabres will face Canucks in the finals.


----------



## Harbinger

Who would have thought that Philly that barely made into playoffs would also be the 1st team to advance to the 2nd round?

PS. WTF Devils?!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Looks like Kovalchuk didn't pan out as the Devils would have liked, he didn't really fit into their system all that well.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Possible semi-final matchups. I predict...

*East*

Washington vs. Philly: Washington in 6
Pitt vs. Boston: Pitt in 6
Pitt vs. Montreal: Pitt in 6
Boston vs. Philly: Boston in 5

_*West*_

San Jose vs. Phoenix: SJ in 6
San Jose vs. Detroit: SJ in 7
Chicago vs. Vancouver: Chicago in 6


----------



## BetaBoy90

Too bad about the Sabres man, surprise upset of the playoffs along with Philly.

I'm liking Pittsburgh vs Chicago in the finals this year


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm liking Pittsburgh vs Chicago in the finals this year


me too with hossa losing again!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hossa is boss now, he gets away with knocking a guy out and scores a game winner. I say Chicago wins it all this year


----------



## Harbinger

Bye bye Caps...

Montreal was awesome!


----------



## Harbinger

At least Ovechkin, Kovalchuk and Bryzgalov will now have a shot at gold medal at the loser tournament IIHF tournament :lol


----------



## 2Talkative

IllusionalFate said:


> Chicago vs. Vancouver: Chicago in 6


Won't happen again.....at least I hope not. It's going to be an awesome series regardless though and I can't for saturday.


----------



## TallGuy87

I'm shocked that San Jose is up 3-0 on Detroit, sure I was hoping that San Jose would take the series but to be on the edge of sweeping them? I just want Detroit to lose because my best friend is like their biggest fan. That and San Jose already eliminated my team (Colorado) so it seems only fitting that they eliminate his too.

It was rather funny, he was saying how Joe Thorton always chokes in the playoffs but I doubt he'll say that again as it seems he jinxed his team since Joe scored San Jose's second goal as well as got the assist on the OT winner.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I'm sorry, but I would love to see Detroit fall hard.


----------



## TallGuy87

Oh, I'd love that too but it seems unlikely as Franzen has just scored not once, not twice but three times in the first 10 minutes of the game. Sharks are going to need to pull one heck of a comeback now for the sweep.


----------



## Half_A_Person

****, SJ is down 6...no way they're winning this one. Oh well, next time!


----------



## SAgirl

Come on Vancouver. I felt bad for Roberto Luongo. It must be tough being a goalie.


----------



## Keith

I'm happy with where the Bruins are at I think we're gonna beat Philly and make it to the conference finals for the first time since 1992!


----------



## 2Talkative

SAgirl said:


> Come on Vancouver. I felt bad for Roberto Luongo. It must be tough being a goalie.


I feel bad for the people in front of him because they didn't do thier job last night. Last night was like watching last year all over again. :blank

Better win Friday.....


----------



## bbarn

Go Habs Go! Series is tied!


----------



## BetaBoy90

bbarn said:


> Go Habs Go! Series is tied!


I'm pulling for the Habs as well, just so the Bruins can make it to the finals


----------



## brokenlight

Let's go Pens!!!

So much of our team is from Montreal, (and of course, Lemieux). Great players too.


----------



## 2Talkative

Go Canucks Habs !

Naa I'm still on the wagon with the Canucks but you know a lot of people just took the flags off thier cars tonight. Prepare the ER for lots of broken ankles from people jumping off the wagon.


----------



## SAgirl

The Vancouver Game tonight was dreadful to Watch. Chicago 7 vs. Vancouver 4. All those penalties in period 2 did not help. Hopefully they will win in Chicago on Sunday. *crossesfingers*


----------



## JFmtl

Go Habs Go! Don't let the Pittsburgh Referees win!


----------



## Half_A_Person

Still disappointed that the Sharks got slaughtered the other day...that was humiliating. Hopefully the game was a wake-up call. But it's what they needed I think. Nabby's got some rest now and him and the rest of the team are going to kill it in the Shark Tank tonight 

And although the Pens are making me a bit nervous, I still believe they can do it!


----------



## GnR

Go Canucks Go!!


----------



## GnR

Say it ain't so Salo! That's like your 800th injury! :bash

Edit: Anyone see that injury to O'brien ? Nasty. Two D-men out :no.


----------



## JFmtl

Halak, oh great Halak we need more miracles next monday......


----------



## GnR

JFmtl said:


> Halak, oh great Halak we need more miracles next monday......


 Halak has been just unreal. Incredible goaltending.


----------



## Squid24

JFmtl said:


> Halak, oh great Halak we need more miracles next monday......


I need one more win. Please. The Habs haven't won more than 6 playoff games in 17 years. Even if they lose the series, at least take it to 7 so that I can feel some progress has been made.


----------



## GnR

Well Canucks, one win down, two to go.

And to you Habs fans, at least you have Cups (even if it's been a long time).

:cryI'm still crushed from '94.


----------



## 2Talkative

GnR said:


> :cryI'm still crushed from '94.


Try not to bring up 94 I still have re-ocurring nightmares of Lafayette hitting the post in game 7. 

What a different team tonight though. Hope no changes are made well hopefully Mr.Glass won't be out but it never looks good leaving on a stretcher.


----------



## billyho

Any flyers fans here or am i about to incite a riot?? :yes


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> Halak, oh great Halak we need more miracles next monday......


sorry halak has run out of miracles, habs season ends tonight.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

billyho said:


> Any flyers fans here or am i about to incite a riot?? :yes


lets see im the exact opposite of a flyers fan, wait what do they call that? oh yes, a penguins fan,


----------



## billyho

NeedleInTheHay said:


> lets see im the exact opposite of a flyers fan, wait what do they call that? oh yes, a penguins fan,


and so it begins! at least one of us will most likely make it to the next round..


----------



## Half_A_Person

1:13 into the game and the Habs already get a goal. Come on, Flower!!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

billyho said:


> and so it begins! at least one of us will most likely make it to the next round..


my sister moved to philly several years ago and became a huge flyers fan so we always rib each other back and forth... but im hoping both our teams advance so the pens can knock out the flyers for a 3rd straight year!


----------



## billyho

NeedleInTheHay said:


> my sister moved to philly several years ago and became a huge flyers fan so we always rib each other back and forth... but im hoping both our teams advance so the pens can knock out the flyers for a 3rd straight year!


the third time might just be a charm however we still need to make history and beat boston twice... not sure if i see that happening.

are you nervous heading into game 7 w montreal??


----------



## SAgirl

Montreal's goalie Halak was amazing tonight against the Pens. 

I'm pretty disappointed about the Vancouver goalie Roberto Luongo's performance. 
He totally proved that he is an awesome goalie in the game where he performed flawlessly. I just wish that he could have given another repeat performance of that. 
I agree though that Vancouver's defense should have shown more of their defense skills, as well. 

Couldn't Vancouver have brought in a replacement goalie? The Pens replaced Fleury for Johnson.


----------



## Harbinger

Anyone else hoping to see Chicago - Montreal final?


----------



## Harbinger

Game 7 between Philly and Boston should be intense. I wonder if the Philly will become the 3rd team in NHL history to recover from 3-0 deficit? It usually occurs in 30-ish year intervals so now would be the good time :lol


----------



## billyho

Let's go Flyers...

anybody think history will be made?


----------



## Harbinger

*HOLY CRAP, THEY DID IT!!!!!

*​*Nicely done Flyers!!! *​


----------



## SAgirl

Harbinger said:


> Anyone else hoping to see Chicago - Montreal final?


I think that this would be great!


----------



## Half_A_Person

Those "history will be made" commercials weren't kidding! Habs and Flyers???? Really?! Eastern conference is done for me now.

And I know they're the underdog or whatever, but I'm counting on the Sharks to at least make it to the finals to play for the cup. Let's go Sharks!


----------



## brokenlight

I just cannot believe the Flyers are still in this. 

See you next season, Pens.


----------



## Keith

The Bruins let me down but that's nothing new they have every year of my life good for the Flyers they proved to be the better team. Every other major sporting team around me has one a championship or multiple championships in my lifetime but not the Bruins I just hope they win the cup once before i depart from this world.


----------



## brokenlight

I would much prefer the Bruins. (Sorry Flyers fans. Bitter Pens fan).


----------



## BetaBoy90

Flyers vs Blackhawks in the finals, I'd love to see that!


----------



## Micronian

Half_A_Person said:


> Those "history will be made" commercials weren't kidding! Habs and Flyers???? Really?! Eastern conference is done for me now.


In a way, history was made, and in another way, history was repeated. The last time Philly and Montreal faced off in the conference finals they had also eliminated Boston and Pittsburgh in the previous round. How fitting.

Oddly enough, Chicago was also in the final four that year--and none of these 3 teams won the cup!

I guess it's something for Sharks fans to chew on...


----------



## SAgirl

BetaBoy90 said:


> Flyers vs Blackhawks in the finals, I'd love to see that!


Looks like this may happen. The Flyers have been totally awesome against the Montreal Canadians. The defense is killing the Habs and the goalie Leighton hasn't allowed Montreal a single goal against them.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Flyers Blackhawks is what I crave!


----------



## Harbinger

I was hoping to see a showdown between two Original Six teams, it would have been the first one since the 1979, although with the way Habs have been playing so far that's very unlikely. Oh well... Chicago and Philly sounds good too. The problem is I'll have no one to root for since I like both teams.


----------



## PeanutButterAndJelly

It's a best of 7. Habs will win.


----------



## Harbinger

PeanutButterAndJelly said:


> It's a best of 7. Habs will win.


Once again... *not the way they've been playing so far*.


----------



## billyho

wouldn't mind seeing Philly and Chicago.. let's hope the flyers can close out montreal quickly and get a lil rest. montreal will be tough in their own barn.

general question for the board... how the heck do you say this guys name from chicago.. "byfuglien"


----------



## nims

billyho said:


> wouldn't mind seeing Philly and Chicago.. let's hope the flyers can close out montreal quickly and get a lil rest. montreal will be tough in their own barn.
> 
> general question for the board... how the heck do you say this guys name from chicago.. "byfuglien"


The majority I've heard him be called is buff-lin.


----------



## Fitzer

Blackhawks just won in OT, that gives them a 3-0 lead. Looks like that series is over, but then again, thats what we said about the Boston-Philly series.


----------



## PeanutButterAndJelly

Harbinger said:


> Once again... *not the way they've been playing so far*.


Habs will beat Flyers.


----------



## rb1088

Don't watch or like Hockey, but I have to root for Philly.


----------



## Harbinger

PeanutButterAndJelly said:


> Habs will beat Flyers.


Flyers will beat Habs.


----------



## billyho

i am loving that montreal has been shut out 3 out of 4 games..

montreal is still a dangerous team and has proved that by coming back from a 3-1 deficit once already.


----------



## billyho

nims said:


> The majority I've heard him be called is buff-lin.


this guy just keeps on scoring.


----------



## billyho

Let's go Flyers..... Let's go Flyers....

where are my chicago fans for some minor and respectful trash talking...:yes


----------



## PGVan

billyho said:


> this guy just keeps on scoring.


..Because Vancouver (at least *in* Vancouver anyway) and San Jose were afraid to touch Byfuglien for some odd reason. He did nothing in the Nashville series and was useless in Games 1, 2 and 5 against Vancouver. San Jose's defence just let him have his way in front of Nabokov, which was ridiculous. Pronger isn't going to let him off that easy.

That said, I won't see any of it because as two of my most hated teams in the NHL are in the final, I refuse to watch a second of it.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Hawks in 5... i may actually puke if hartnell, carcillo, richards and the gang actually lift the cup.


----------



## Fitzer

I gotta root for the underdog so I'm pulling for philly. But I'm predicting that the blackhawks will win in 5.


----------



## brokenlight

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Hawks in 5... i may actually puke if hartnell, carcillo, richards and the gang actually lift the cup.


Agreed. :fall


----------



## billyho

Still two freaking days away... the wait is killing me!

i shall be so bold as to say Flyers in 7! who's with me?? :bat


----------



## SAgirl

Giroux, Richards, Pronger and Leighton vs. Toews, Byfuglien, & Niemi

This is bound to be good. Go Hawks, Go!


----------



## 2Talkative

I had a dream last night I was in the NHL it was pretty sweet then I woke up and I left NHL10 on. :teeth


----------



## habsfan31

Its so sad that my habs are out, anyways, hawks in 4.


----------



## JFmtl

habsfan31 said:


> Its so sad that my habs are out, anyways, hawks in 4.


you still place your faith on price (as your avatar says) ?


----------



## habsfan31

JFmtl said:


> you still place your faith on price (as your avatar says) ?


Yes! Price is still the future of this franchise. Why, are you one of those fans who has been blinded by Halaks great streak where he played way over his head?


----------



## JFmtl

habsfan31 said:


> Yes! Price is still the future of this franchise. Why, are you one of those fans who has been blinded by Halaks great streak where he played way over his head?


I still have my Price T-Shirt hanging in my room :b

To be honest, I really dont know which one to keep. Trading either one could lead to lots of regrets.

But i do am afraid that halak will be overrated because of this miracle run. he has yet too prove that he can handle 50-60 games a year (but so have price too). I did not like the fact we had to "rest" him during the Washington series.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Hawks in 5 or 6. Boring stanley cup final. I mean, do I really have to choose between seeing Byfuggldkwhatever touching the cup or Pronger?! Ready for next season, please hurry up October.


----------



## billyho

All i can say so far is... crap! :mum


----------



## Harbinger

Niemi > Leighton


----------



## Harbinger

Half_A_Person said:


> Ready for next season, please hurry up October.


Ready to make predictions on when are the Fishies gonna choke in the next playoffs? I say conference semis :lol


----------



## nims

Half_A_Person said:


> Boring stanley cup final.


Glad I'm not only one that thinks that. I tried to watch last night's game and for the first time I felt like falling a sleep watching it cause it was so boring. Hopefully it will pick up and hopefully the Flyers win the next two so I can watch hockey for longer than 4 games.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Harbinger said:


> Ready to make predictions on when are the Fishies gonna choke in the next playoffs? I say conference semis :lol


i'm pretty sure she's a pens fan, they'll be back in the finals next year, they just felt like taking a year off, sidney winning gold and the cup in less than a year was a little too much to handle.


----------



## RyanAdams

Half_A_Person said:


> Hawks in 5 or 6. Boring stanley cup final. I mean, do I really have to choose between seeing Byfuggldkwhatever touching the cup or Pronger?! Ready for next season, please hurry up October.


I know it's still early, but it probably won't be Pronger. All he'll have is four pucks from the games the Flyers lost.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Harbinger said:


> Ready to make predictions on when are the Fishies gonna choke in the next playoffs? I say conference semis :lol


The Sharks had a good playoff run. They exceeded a lot of peoples expectations. They didn't "choke" this year (unless you consider losing to the Hawks, who are probably the best team in the league right now, choking) and I've got no reason to believe that they will next year.


----------



## BetaBoy90

This is turning out to be a pretty good finals, I will definitely be bummed if Philly doesn't win today though. I'd really love to see this series go 7


----------



## billyho

we now have a best of three...

i believe that for two closely matched teams, home ice is worth a goal and it seems to be playing out that way so far (not including the empty net goal) the only problem with this logic is that the flyers have two games left in chicago.

once again i say.... crap!


----------



## Fitzer

Both teams play a lot better at home, thats for sure. I got Flyers winning game 6, but Hawks ultimately winning in 7.


----------



## trevor35th

If it does go to a Game 7, the UC will be a madhouse. It'll be completely deafening. It's cool how Chicago is getting behind this team right now. There's blackhawks flags and signs everywhere downtown.


----------



## nims

billyho said:


> wouldn't mind seeing Philly and Chicago.. let's hope the flyers can close out montreal quickly and get a lil rest. montreal will be tough in their own barn.
> 
> general question for the board... how the heck do you say this guys name from chicago.. "byfuglien"


Funny little video on Byfuglien's name pronounciation.


----------



## kos

Most buzzkill ending to a game EVA!


----------



## Half_A_Person

Third time's a charm for Hossa!!!

Wow. So happy that it was Kaner who got the goal, funny how he knew it went in when most people were still confused. Amazing playoffs for the Hawks. They fought so hard for it, and they deserved it. Even I got a little choked up when JR started getting teary. Congratulations Chicago, your team was beautiful to watch.


----------



## 2Talkative

Had to be Kane.....how irritating. 

Reminds me of how the gold medal game ended...


----------



## Harbinger

Nicely done Chicago!


----------



## Fitzer

kos said:


> Most buzzkill ending to a game EVA!


Lol, I agree. That was the most anti-climatic ending I've ever seen. No one but Kane knew that puck was in.


----------



## GnR

I laughed so hard when JR started crying. "I didn't get to do that" haha. He sounded like a six year old boy. Gotta love pro athletes crying on tv lol.


----------



## habsfan31

The whole game itself was a joke, from the crappy officiating, to the crappy goaltending, to the crappy ending, and roenick balling was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## habsfan31

Im so happy Halak was traded!!!! Price is the future of the habs. GO HABS GO!!!


----------



## JFmtl

grrr, we only got crap and garbage in return


----------



## Half_A_Person

Wow, surprised to see Halak get traded. But at least now I don't have to pretend to hate him anymore


----------



## habsfan31

JFmtl said:


> grrr, we only got crap and garbage in return


I disagree, i really like Lars Eller. I wanted the habs to draft him 3 years ago, hes going to be a huge part of our future.


----------



## JFmtl

habsfan31 said:


> I disagree, i really like Lars Eller. I wanted the habs to draft him 3 years ago, hes going to be a huge part of our future.


along with Kyle Chipchura, the kost bros, david fisher and such?


----------

